# The Indy Pass



## NYSkiBlog

Indy Pass News....





September 1, 2020

MEDIA RELEASE

11 NEW RESORTS AND DOZENS OF LODGING PARTNERS JOIN THE INDY REVOLUTION

With the Corona Virus forcing many skiers and riders to take close-to-home ski getaways and avoid large crowds, Indy Pass offers two days at 55 resorts for just $199 on sale now

Portland, Oregon - To kick off its second season, the Indy Pass announced today that eleven new resorts are joining the alliance along with dozens of independent lodging properties for the 2020-21 season.

New resorts include:

Snow King Mountain, WY
Buck Hill Ski Area, MN
White Pine Ski Area, WY
Winterplace Ski Resort, WV
Cannon Mountain, NH
China Peak, CA
Crystal Mountain, MI
Granite Peak, WI
Lutsen Mountains, MN
Sasquatch Mountain, BC
Tamarack Resort, ID

“We are stoked to be joining the Indy Pass this season and look forward to welcoming passholders to ski and ride our Teton powder and experience the welcoming vibe of an authentic ski town,” said Ryan Stanley, GM at Snow King Mountain - Jackson, Wyoming.

*2020-21 Pricing*

Indy Pass
Adult - $199
Kids 12-and-under - $99

Peak Day Blackouts

Dec. 26-Jan. 3
Jan. 16-18, 23-24, 30-31
Feb. 6-7, 13-15

Resorts with Blackouts: Granite Peak, Lutsen Mountains, Mission Ridge, Silver Mountain

Indy+ (No Blackouts)

Adult - $299
Kids 12-and-under - $199

Indy Add-On Pass

Must be a full season pass holder at any Indy Pass resort
Indy Adult - $129
Indy Kid - $69
Indy+ $199
Indy+ Kid $149

Payment Plan: Make four payments of $49.75 if purchased by 9/16
Group Discounts: Buy ten and get one pass free for your team, club, or group. Details at indyskipass.com/pricing.

Independent Lodging Partner Discounts

A recent survey of Indy Pass holders showed that 80% used their pass for an overnight trip in 2019-20. With this in mind, a new lodging section has launched on the Indy Pass website that features only independently-owned lodging properties that are operated by partner resorts or their affiliates in nearby ski towns. Indy Pass holders will receive a minimum 10% discount on stays. Lodging properties who qualify and wish to receive a free listing may contact the Indy Pass at info@indyskipass.com.

“Providing easy access to independent lodging facilities across the U.S. adds a lot of value for passholders. We look forward to welcoming skiers to enjoy safe and comfortable getaways during this season,” said Wes Kryger, President, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, NY.

"The Get America Skiing Promise"

With COVID-19 creating uncertainty and economic hardship, the "Get America Skiing Promise" has been devised to help people buy with confidence while supporting North America’s independent ski areas.

Receive an automatic credit towards a 2021-22 pass if you use your Indy Pass less than four days - no questions asked.

Zero days skied = 80% credit
One day = 60% credit
Two days = 40% credit
Three days = 20% credit

"There's no fine print or complicated formulas with the Get America Skiing Promise,” said Geoff Hatheway, owner of Magic Mountain, Vermont. “It is a straightforward, no-BS reassurance for skiers and riders to go Indy this winter!"

Participating resorts for the 2020-21 season are:

WESTERN REGION - 20

ALASKA - Eaglecrest Ski Area
ALBERTA - Castle Mountain Resort
ARIZONA - Sunrise Park Ski Area
BRITISH COLUMBIA - Apex Mountain Resort, Sasquatch Mountain
CALIFORNIA - China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park
IDAHO - Brundage Mountain, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort
OREGON - Hoodoo
MONTANA - Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
UTAH - Beaver Mountain
WASHINGTON - 49 Degrees North, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass
WYOMING - Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area

MIDWEST REGION - 17

MICHIGAN - Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area
MINNESOTA - Lutsen Mountains, Spirit Mountain, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Detroit Mountain, Buck Hill
SOUTH DAKOTA - Terry Peak Ski Area
WISCONSIN - Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin

EASTERN REGION - 18

CONNECTICUT - Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
MASSACHUSETTS - Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
NEW HAMPSHIRE - Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain
NEW YORK - Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort
NORTH CAROLINA - Cataloochee Ski Area
PENNSYLVANIA - Blue Knob Resort, Shawnee Mountain
TENNESSEE - Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
VERMONT - Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six
VIRGINIA - Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
WEST VIRGINIA - Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort

*Catamount straddles NY/MA border

Contact:

Doug Fish - doug@indyskipass.com
Website: indyskipass.com
Images and logos: indyskipass.com/media-kit
Follow Indy Pass on Facebook and Instagram @Indyskipass
#indyrevolution


----------



## Epicone

NYSkiBlog said:


> September 1, 2020
> 
> MEDIA RELEASE
> 
> 11 NEW RESORTS AND DOZENS OF LODGING PARTNERS JOIN THE INDY REVOLUTION
> 
> With the Corona Virus forcing many skiers and riders to take close-to-home ski getaways and avoid large crowds, Indy Pass offers two days at 55 resorts for just $199 on sale now
> 
> Portland, Oregon - To kick off its second season, the Indy Pass announced today that eleven new resorts are joining the alliance along with dozens of independent lodging properties for the 2020-21 season.
> 
> New resorts include:
> 
> Snow King Mountain, WY
> Buck Hill Ski Area, MN
> White Pine Ski Area, WY
> Winterplace Ski Resort, WV
> Cannon Mountain, NH
> China Peak, CA
> Crystal Mountain, MI
> Granite Peak, WI
> Lutsen Mountains, MN
> Sasquatch Mountain, BC
> Tamarack Resort, ID
> 
> “We are stoked to be joining the Indy Pass this season and look forward to welcoming passholders to ski and ride our Teton powder and experience the welcoming vibe of an authentic ski town,” said Ryan Stanley, GM at Snow King Mountain - Jackson, Wyoming.
> 
> 
> 2020-21 Pricing
> 
> Indy Pass
> Adult - $199
> Kids 12-and-under - $99
> 
> 
> Peak Day Blackouts
> 
> Dec. 26-Jan. 3
> Jan. 16-18, 23-24, 30-31
> Feb. 6-7, 13-15
> 
> Resorts with Blackouts: Granite Peak, Lutsen Mountains, Mission Ridge, Silver Mountain
> 
> 
> Indy+ (No Blackouts)
> 
> Adult - $299
> Kids 12-and-under - $199
> 
> 
> Indy Add-On Pass
> 
> Must be a full season pass holder at any Indy Pass resort
> Indy Adult - $129
> Indy Kid - $69
> Indy+ $199
> Indy+ Kid $149
> 
> 
> Payment Plan: Make four payments of $49.75 if purchased by 9/16
> 
> Group Discounts: Buy ten and get one pass free for your team, club, or group. Details at indyskipass.com/pricing.
> 
> Independent Lodging Partner Discounts
> 
> A recent survey of Indy Pass holders showed that 80% used their pass for an overnight trip in 2019-20. With this in mind, a new lodging section has launched on the Indy Pass website that features only independently-owned lodging properties that are operated by partner resorts or their affiliates in nearby ski towns. Indy Pass holders will receive a minimum 10% discount on stays. Lodging properties who qualify and wish to receive a free listing may contact the Indy Pass at info@indyskipass.com.
> 
> “Providing easy access to independent lodging facilities across the U.S. adds a lot of value for passholders. We look forward to welcoming skiers to enjoy safe and comfortable getaways during this season,” said Wes Kryger, President, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, NY.
> 
> "The Get America Skiing Promise"
> 
> With COVID-19 creating uncertainty and economic hardship, the "Get America Skiing Promise" has been devised to help people buy with confidence while supporting North America’s independent ski areas.
> 
> Receive an automatic credit towards a 2021-22 pass if you use your Indy Pass less than four days - no questions asked.
> 
> Zero days skied = 80% credit
> One day = 60% credit
> Two days = 40% credit
> Three days = 20% credit
> 
> "There's no fine print or complicated formulas with the Get America Skiing Promise,” said Geoff Hatheway, owner of Magic Mountain, Vermont. “It is a straightforward, no-BS reassurance for skiers and riders to go Indy this winter!"
> 
> 
> Participating resorts for the 2020-21 season are:
> 
> 
> WESTERN REGION - 20
> 
> ALASKA - Eaglecrest Ski Area
> ALBERTA - Castle Mountain Resort
> ARIZONA - Sunrise Park Ski Area
> BRITISH COLUMBIA - Apex Mountain Resort, Sasquatch Mountain
> CALIFORNIA - China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park
> IDAHO - Brundage Mountain, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort
> OREGON - Hoodoo
> MONTANA - Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
> UTAH - Beaver Mountain
> WASHINGTON - 49 Degrees North, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass
> WYOMING - Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area
> 
> 
> MIDWEST REGION - 17
> 
> MICHIGAN - Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area
> MINNESOTA - Lutsen Mountains, Spirit Mountain, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Detroit Mountain, Buck Hill
> SOUTH DAKOTA - Terry Peak Ski Area
> WISCONSIN - Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin
> 
> 
> EASTERN REGION - 18
> 
> CONNECTICUT - Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
> MASSACHUSETTS - Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
> NEW HAMPSHIRE - Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain
> NEW YORK - Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort
> NORTH CAROLINA - Cataloochee Ski Area
> PENNSYLVANIA - Blue Knob Resort, Shawnee Mountain
> TENNESSEE - Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
> VERMONT - Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six
> VIRGINIA - Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
> WEST VIRGINIA - Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort
> 
> *Catamount straddles NY/MA border
> 
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Doug Fish - doug@indyskipass.com
> Website: indyskipass.com
> Images and logos: indyskipass.com/media-kit
> Follow Indy Pass on Facebook and Instagram @Indyskipass
> #indyrevolution


 Purchased my pass mid morning and I was #1899, just wondering what ever one else’s number was?


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> Purchased my pass mid morning and I was #1899, just wondering what ever one else’s number was?


Guess the word is out . . . last year I bought my Indy pass on Sept. 12 and was #189.


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> Guess the word is out . . . last year I bought my Indy pass on Sept. 12 and was #189.


Wow, word is out, my guess they will sell 10k this year and five years from now 100k, time will tell, how many times did you use it last year?


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> Wow, word is out, my guess they will sell 10k this year and five years from now 100k, time will tell, how many times did you use it last year?


For me, I'm happy with breakeven for any multi-resort pass. Any additional savings is a bonus. Used to average about $50/day with the MCP buying early and getting the 3rd bonus day.

Last season I used Indy for 2 Saturdays at my home mountain, Massanutten, plus a couple days at Bryce, and one at Cataloochee. Gave me a reason to finally check out Bryce when staying at Mnut. Always wanted to check out Cat, which was easier because my daughter started college in Asheville last fall. Had a good time at both and plan to go back. I also had a Special Value Pass for Mnut, which isn't good Sat 9am-4pm.

This year I plan to get to Mnut often enough to justify a Full Season Pass with early bird and a timeshare owner's discount. Saved $70 getting the Indy Pass Add-on for $129 instead of the regular Indy Pass for $199. Was a little confusing on what to choose. You prove the season pass purchase via email. So don't have to have bought it before paying for the Indy Pass.

My purchase was #2208 on Sept. 4.

I bet there will be over 3000 by end of Labor Day. Should we start a pool to guess the total?


----------



## Harvey

NYSB is connected to Indy (in case it wasn't obvious), and I can't share that information.

I can say two things:

• The numbers aren't really ordinal, meaning you can't tell from the numbers how they are doing.
• Sales are up significantly from last year.


----------



## Brownski

I think I got 14 or so days on the Indy Pass last year. It’s great for families that live in the metro area


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> I think I got 14 or so days on the Indy Pass last year. It’s great for families that live in the metro area


Your trip reports were great! Since you pulled them over, here's the full list for those who missed out before or weren't around last season.









Indy Tour Catamount, NY/MA: 12-1-2019


First day of the tour, at Catamount, was December 1. I was sold on the Indy Pass as soon as I scanned the list of mountains included. Of the included hills included, Catamount is the one where I have spent the most time. I liked Greek Peak the one time I skied there. Magic Mountain is a new...




nyskiblog.com












Indy Tour Shawnee Mountain, PA 1-5-2020


Made it to Shawnee with the boys today. Considering it’s size and the recent weather, we had low expectations. To say the least As I was getting the Indy Pass tickets, this lady came out to offer warm chocolate cookies to arriving skiers. The boys were already inside the lodge but I...




nyskiblog.com












Indy Tour MLK weekend Shawnee Mountain, PA 1-19-2020


So I think I mentioned someplace that Junior was intent on skiing with his friends at Mountain Creek today. When I agreed to that, I somehow didn’t realize the ripple effects it would cause. A certain person started asking questions about the drive times between Mountain Creek and the various...




nyskiblog.com












Indy Tour The B'East Part Deux, MA: 2-15-2020


Berkshire East was a new discovery for us this year. When we skied it in December we were favorably impressed so I knew we’d be back to use our second Indy Pass day there. With my Champlain Valley Ski Card (and Magic on the Indy Pass) blacked out for the holiday weekend, Saturday seemed like the...




nyskiblog.com












Indy Tour Mohawk Mountain, CT: 2-12 & 2-16-2020


It’s not like I actively avoided skiing at Mohawk Mountain until now. I never had anything against the place. I knew it was there. Somehow I never had a good enough reason to go. There are other mountains that are closer or bigger or that a friend was meeting me at. The stars just didn’t align...




nyskiblog.com












Indy Tour Magic, VT 2-22-2020


There are a few dates on the calendar every winter that make for impossible choices. The weekends around holidays and school vacations guarantee packed parking lots and lodges and long lines almost any place a skier decides to go. Some places are better then others but it can be hard to predict...




nyskiblog.com












Indy Tour Greek Peak, NY 3-1-2020


We finally got to Greek on Sunday. Returning to Greek was one of the first things I thought about when I saw the list of resorts that would be included on the Indy Pass. It was visit #2 for me and Junior and first time for my younger son, whom I have decided to refer to as Dangerboy (against his...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Brownski

Thanks
There were a few on the blog as well. I wish I had the ability to do a winter road trip to hit a bunch of the western hills too. What a value


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> Thanks
> There were a few on the blog as well. I wish I had the ability to do a winter road trip to hit a bunch of the western hills too. What a value


I have a trip all planned out for Jackson in Dec with a couple friends. Hoping to check out Snow King, one of the additions for 2020-21.

One of the friends going to JH has Indy too and is quite a traveler. Has a plan to fly to Boise to ski at Bogus Basin, Tamarack, and Brundage during mid-season.


----------



## Epicone

Looking forward to skiing Berkshire East, catamount, Mohawk, cannon, suicide six, pats Peak and Bolton valley in New England, I have an epic pass, thinking of a sun valley, brundage, tamarack, Idaho trip, I think the Indy pass complements both the epic/ikon pass, at least for us new Englanders, if I was retired I think I would tour the Midwest on the indy pass.


----------



## Brownski

Epicone said:


> Looking forward to skiing Berkshire East, catamount, Mohawk, cannon, suicide six, pats Peak and Bolton valley in New England, I have an epic pass, thinking of a sun valley, brundage, tamarack, Idaho trip, I think the Indy pass complements both the epic/ikon pass, at least for us new Englanders, if I was retired I think I would tour the Midwest on the indy pass.


Don’t forget Magic


----------



## Epicone

Damn, how did I ever forget magic


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> if I was retired I think I would tour the Midwest on the indy pass.


Then you should appreciate this article about 300 ft hills in the midwest.









If You Don't Love Skiing 200-foot Hills, You Don't Love Skiing


The Midwest is a true skier’s paradise




www.powder.com





I have relatives in MI and MN. Have considered going to visit during the winter. But as long as I have ski buddies who are more interested in skiing out west, I think I'll stick with that for a while. Doubt they would be too excited about the idea of checking out what midwest skiing is all about.


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> Then you should appreciate this article about 300 ft hills in the midwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You Don't Love Skiing 200-foot Hills, You Don't Love Skiing
> 
> 
> The Midwest is a true skier’s paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powder.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have relatives in MI and MN. Have considered going to visit during the winter. But as long as I have ski buddies who are more interested in skiing out west, I think I'll stick with that for a while. Doubt they would be too excited about the idea of checking out what midwest skiing is all about.


Nope, I don’t think western skiers would appreciate 300 vertical foot mtns, but if you have the time and interest checking out small midwestern ski areas would be cool, probably only do it once, but it would interesting.


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> Then you should appreciate this article about 300 ft hills in the midwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You Don't Love Skiing 200-foot Hills, You Don't Love Skiing
> 
> 
> The Midwest is a true skier’s paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powder.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have relatives in MI and MN. Have considered going to visit during the winter. But as long as I have ski buddies who are more interested in skiing out west, I think I'll stick with that for a while. Doubt they would be too excited about the idea of checking out what midwest skiing is all about.



MarzNc, that article on midwestern skiing was fascinating, now with the Indy pass, pass holders can sample a wide variety of midwestern ski areas


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> Nope, I don’t think western skiers would appreciate 300 vertical foot mtns, but if you have the time and interest checking out small midwestern ski areas would be cool, probably only do it once, but it would interesting.


Since I live in the southeast, when I started skiing with my daughter we checked out most of the small hills within a day's drive of our house in central NC. When she was at boarding school in New England I did a few ski safaris in early or late season to explore the northeast. Tenney, Plattekill, and Berkshire East are places I'd go back to mid-season.

Have also just stopped by the base of "old school" ski areas during the off-season. I visit ski areas like some people visit small art museums when traveling. Even took the time to check out Boyne Mountain and Boyne Highlands one summer after visiting with a cousin who lives near Detroit. Made my non-skiing husband go along for the ride on that trip.

So I have plenty of experience with what I call "tourist mode" when the idea is to ride every lift at least once and ski as many trails as practical. The idea is to get the feel of a place. Usually works best when I travel solo.


----------



## MarzNC

There was a link to this interactive Google Map in the article.









Indy Pass: East Resorts - Google My Maps


We created this map of our East Resorts for our passholders to better gauge distances between resorts and plan their road trips.




www.google.com


----------



## gnucamp

Epicone said:


> Purchased my pass mid morning and I was #1899, just wondering what ever one else’s number was?


2255


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> Since I live in the southeast, when I started skiing with my daughter we checked out most of the small hills within a day's drive of our house in central NC. When she was at boarding school in New England I did a few ski safaris in early or late season to explore the northeast. Tenney, Plattekill, and Berkshire East are places I'd go back to mid-season.
> 
> Have also just stopped by the base of "old school" ski areas during the off-season. I visit ski areas like some people visit small art museums when traveling. Even took the time to check out Boyne Mountain and Boyne Highlands one summer after visiting with a cousin who lives near Detroit. Made my non-skiing husband go along for the ride on that trip.
> 
> So I have plenty of experience with what I call "tourist mode" when the idea is to ride every lift at least once and ski as many trails as practical. The idea is to get the feel of a place. Usually works best when I travel solo.



It’s funny how one product can change your mindset, the first super pass I became aware of was the max pass, thought it was too good to be true, thought the fine print had all the details, lol, a year ago became aware of the epic and the ikon pass, went back and forth on buying each one, settled on the epic, then I lucked out when they purchased mt snow which is hour from my house, don’t know why but I started reading all I could on the ski industry, grooming snowmaking etc, fascinating industry, today’s kids have it made, compared to where the industry was in 50 and 60’s. Before I bought the epic pass, I didn’t care who owned what mountain or who ran what mountain, I just skied them, then went home, the epic pass changed my whole view. The Indy pass is a stroke of genius for the small unaffiliated ski area, my guess at some point in next five years, Indy pass will sell 100k of these a year, quite a revenue haul for the small mountain. It’s interesting watching small areas join the Indy pass and others not, the Indy has me thinking of skiing the Midwest at some point, especially after I retire and have unlimited time to drive around the Midwest. Amazing how one pass can change your view point, never even considered the Midwest till I started looking at all the midwestern areas on the Indy pass.


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> Amazing how one pass can change your view point, never even considered the Midwest till I started looking at all the midwestern areas on the Indy pass.


A multi-resort pass combined with an active ski forum . . . can lead to all sorts of ideas for a ski safari. For me, that started with the Mountain Collective Pass. Even though I never got a MAX Pass, but reading trip reports and plans by folks in the northeast who got it brought up places I wouldn't have considered otherwise.

Indy started in the PacNW. Doug Fish is from Oregon. He had some experience with a completely different marketing program for a few ski resorts in the mid-Atlantic before coming up with Indy. I imagine he's learned a lot about east coast skiing that he didn't know before. You don't hear about many people who grew up on the west coast making a special effort to check out skiing in the northeast. For sure, no reason to travel to the southeast for the purpose of skiing.


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> A multi-resort pass combined with an active ski forum . . . can lead to all sorts of ideas for a ski safari. For me, that started with the Mountain Collective Pass. Even though I never got a MAX Pass, but reading trip reports and plans by folks in the northeast who got it brought up places I wouldn't have considered otherwise.
> 
> Indy started in the PacNW. Doug Fish is from Oregon. He had some experience with a completely different marketing program for a few ski resorts in the mid-Atlantic before coming up with Indy. I imagine he's learned a lot about east coast skiing that he didn't know before. You don't hear about many people who grew up on the west coast making a special effort to check out skiing in the northeast. For sure, no reason to travel to the southeast for the purpose of skiing.



Untill recently, I was unaware of ski areas south of New Jersey, never knew they have them in North Carolina, Maryland, Virginia, I guess they even have some in Georgia and Alabama, I find that amazing. At some point would like to ski the south east, I have a quirk about driving south to ski, was in my forties before I drove south to ski butternut and catamount.

with rob Katz, rusty Gregory and Doug fish among others, it will be interesting to see what the industry looks in five years.


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> with rob Katz, rusty Gregory and Doug fish among others, it will be interesting to see what the industry looks in five years.


Chris Diamond published his first book about the ski industry in 2017. He felt the need to write another book, _Ski Inc 2020, _almost immediately because all of a sudden Vail Resorts had a direct competitor as Alterra was created. By the time he was ready to publish in 2019, he had to do quick revisions to adjust for the purchase of Peak Resorts by VR. I'm hoping he's working on another book because the ski industry is clearly going to shift again in the next few years.

For Doug Fish and Indy, the issues with capacity limits at destination resorts and the fact that many people will be unwilling to fly this winter bodes well for the independent ski areas/resorts that some folks think are too small to be fun.


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> Untill recently, I was unaware of ski areas south of New Jersey, never knew they have them in North Carolina, Maryland, Virginia, I guess they even have some in Georgia and Alabama, I find that amazing. At some point would like to ski the south east, I have a quirk about driving south to ski, was in my forties before I drove south to ski butternut and catamount.


While I knew about the ski areas in NC and VA back in the 1980s, I didn't have the vacation time or money to ski midweek very often. Weekend lifelines when the ride is 7-12 minutes and the run is 3-5 min just wasn't worth it. So I pretty much just took a 1-week ski vacation out west every 2-3 years. I was an intermediate so was just cruising blue/green groomers. It was having a kid that changed my perspective. Being able to do long weekends when temps were in the 30s was quite fun with her. We would often bring along a friend and her mother as well.

NC, VA, MD have slopes that have been in operation for 30-50 years. Some are true 4-season resorts. Haven't heard much about Cloudmont in AL for a while. There is also a tiny hill in Gatlinburg, TN. Ober Gatlinburg is on Indy. The base is essentially mid-mountain, relatively close to the summit. I've stopped by during the off-season.

What few people in the northeast realize is that the Appalachian chain has high elevation all the way south. Beech Mountain in NC is over 5000 ft.

The best source of info about skiing in the southeast is SkiSoutheast.com . The webcam coverage in the southeast is amazing because of what the folks at SkiSE have been doing for a few decades.


----------



## ScottySkis

MarzNC said:


> While I knew about the ski areas in NC and VA back in the 1980s, I didn't have the vacation time or money to ski midweek very often. Weekend lifelines when the ride is 7-12 minutes and the run is 3-5 min just wasn't worth it. So I pretty much just took a 1-week ski vacation out west every 2-3 years. I was an intermediate so was just cruising blue/green groomers. It was having a kid that changed my perspective. Being able to do long weekends when temps were in the 30s was quite fun with her. We would often bring along a friend and her mother as well.
> 
> NC, VA, MD have slopes that have been in operation for 30-50 years. Some are true 4-season resorts. Haven't heard much about Cloudmont in AL for a while. There is also a tiny hill in Gatlinburg, TN. Ober Gatlinburg is on Indy. The base is essentially mid-mountain, relatively close to the summit. I've stopped by during the off-season.
> 
> What few people in the northeast realize is that the Appalachian chain has high elevation all the way south. Beech Mountain in NC is over 5000 ft.
> 
> The best source of info about skiing in the southeast is SkiSoutheast.com . The webcam coverage in the southeast is amazing because of what the folks at SkiSE have been doing for a few decades.



Yes beautful smoky mountain are south east are 5000 to 1 . 6000 elevation


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> Chris Diamond published his first book about the ski industry in 2017. He felt the need to write another book, _Ski Inc 2020, _almost immediately because all of a sudden Vail Resorts had a direct competitor as Alterra was created. By the time he was ready to publish in 2019, he had to do quick revisions to adjust for the purchase of Peak Resorts by VR. I'm hoping he's working on another book because the ski industry is clearly going to shift again in the next few years.
> 
> For Doug Fish and Indy, the issues with capacity limits at destination resorts and the fact that many people will be unwilling to fly this winter bodes well for the independent ski areas/resorts that some folks think are too small to be fun.


 
from what I understand Chris diamond is writing another book, out next summer I think, Chris diamond was gm of Mt snow untill otten moved him to steamboat, mr. Diamond is a western mass guy like me. If rob Katz gets vail thru this virus intact, it will be a bigger deal than the epic pass in my opinio.


----------



## Epicone

ScottySkis said:


> Yes beautful smoky mountain are south east are 5000 to 1 . 6000 elevation


 I believe the tallest mountain in the east is mount Mitchell, North Carolina, not sure if they have skiing on it


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> I believe the tallest mountain in the east is mount Mitchell, North Carolina, not sure if they have skiing on it


There are routes for those willing to hike for turns in NC. But it's hard to find the right combination of weather and snow conditions. Mount Mitchell is skiable apparently.

There is a book called Southern Snow by Randy Johnson, published 2019, that has info about lift-served skiing in the southeast as well as winter hiking and XC skiing. He wrote the first version in 1986. Needless to say, the commercial ski areas/resorts have changed a fair amount since then. I picked up a copy at the Massanutten store at the base of the lifts. Fascinating read!









Southern Snow | Randy Johnson | University of North Carolina Press


This guide provides everything you need to know to discover the South’s best-kept secrets of winter recreation: snow-covered mountains, remote yet accessib...




uncpress.org













'Southern Snow' revisited: Randy Johnson updates iconic guide to winter sports in the South


For those of us who call the High Country home, or those who already know the region as a cold weather getaway, the idea of snow in the South is




www.wataugademocrat.com













Can I Find Good Skiing Down South?


Settle a bet between me and a buddy. He said there are a couple of pretty good places to ski in the South. I say there’s no such thing as good skiing in the South. Who’s right?




www.outsideonline.com




_"The tallest peak east of the Mississippi, 6,680-foot Mount Mitchell is also the prime spot for backcountry skiing in the South. Skin or snowshoe to the open, forbidding summit, and you might be one of only four or five people to ski down its frosted slopes the entire winter. You have to strike while the iron is hot—or in this case, cold—immediately after a big snow, which only happens a couple of times each winter. Take the 5.6-mile Mount Mitchell Trail from the Black Mountain Campground to get to the top of the mountain. The ski run on the way down will drop you 3,500 vertical feet, provided there’s snow covering its entire length. Even under the best conditions, you won’t blink and think you’re in the Rockies, but navigate the rocks and roots, and you—and not many others—will be able to say, “I backcountry-skied in the South.”"_​


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> There are routes for those willing to hike for turns in NC. But it's hard to find the right combination of weather and snow conditions. Mount Mitchell is skiable apparently.
> 
> There is a book called Southern Snow by Randy Johnson, published 2019, that has info about lift-served skiing in the southeast as well as winter hiking and XC skiing. He wrote the first version in 1986. Needless to say, the commercial ski areas/resorts have changed a fair amount since then. I picked up a copy at the Massanutten store at the base of the lifts. Fascinating read!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Snow | Randy Johnson | University of North Carolina Press
> 
> 
> This guide provides everything you need to know to discover the South’s best-kept secrets of winter recreation: snow-covered mountains, remote yet accessib...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncpress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Southern Snow' revisited: Randy Johnson updates iconic guide to winter sports in the South
> 
> 
> For those of us who call the High Country home, or those who already know the region as a cold weather getaway, the idea of snow in the South is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wataugademocrat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I Find Good Skiing Down South?
> 
> 
> Settle a bet between me and a buddy. He said there are a couple of pretty good places to ski in the South. I say there’s no such thing as good skiing in the South. Who’s right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outsideonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The tallest peak east of the Mississippi, 6,680-foot Mount Mitchell is also the prime spot for backcountry skiing in the South. Skin or snowshoe to the open, forbidding summit, and you might be one of only four or five people to ski down its frosted slopes the entire winter. You have to strike while the iron is hot—or in this case, cold—immediately after a big snow, which only happens a couple of times each winter. Take the 5.6-mile Mount Mitchell Trail from the Black Mountain Campground to get to the top of the mountain. The ski run on the way down will drop you 3,500 vertical feet, provided there’s snow covering its entire length. Even under the best conditions, you won’t blink and think you’re in the Rockies, but navigate the rocks and roots, and you—and not many others—will be able to say, “I backcountry-skied in the South.”"_​


 
will have to get southern snow at some point to read,
the south I believe, is the fastest growing section of the country, read that somewhere I believe, so it’s important for the ski industry to have feeder mtns in the south to feed skiers either to the western slopes or northeastern slopes.


----------



## ScottySkis

Epicone said:


> will have to get southern snow at some point to read,
> the south I believe, is the fastest growing section of the country, read that somewhere I believe, so it’s important for the ski industry to have feeder mtns in the south to feed skiers either to the western slopes or northeastern slopes.


+100000


----------



## MiSkier

Epicone said:


> Nope, I don’t think western skiers would appreciate 300 vertical foot mtns, but if you have the time and interest checking out small midwestern ski areas would be cool, probably only do it once, but it would interesting.



Being the person who lives in Michigan yes our hills are small, but with the right company you can make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Epicone

MiSkier said:


> Being the person who lives in Michigan yes our hills are small, but with the right company you can make a mountain out of a mole hill.


 As warren miller use to say the best Mtn is the one you are actually on that day, so true


----------



## MarzNC

MiSkier said:


> Being the person who lives in Michigan yes our hills are small, but with the right company you can make a mountain out of a mole hill.


Wouldn't it be cool if Glen Plake would stop at a bunch of Indy locations for his next Down Home Tour?









"Hi, I'm Glen"


Welcome to Glen Plake’s annual Down Home Tour, the largely unsponsored, completely unplanned and utterly grassroots annual tour of America’s smallest ski hills.




freeskier.com













PLAKEKILL | Plattekill Mountain


This past Saturday began like most – I was running behind. I always intend to be...




www.plattekill.com


----------



## Harvey

Ahem. The definitive piece by @Brownski ...









Chasing Plake


There was no way I was gonna miss the chance to meet Glen Plake.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Brownski

Looks like Swain was added to the Indy Pass. Any Swain skiers around here?


----------



## MarzNC

I noticed that in the SAM announcement about Swain, they noted that sales for Indy are more than six times higher than a year ago. This is the second year for the Indy Pass. Would've been more popular under normal circumstances. But I have a feeling that some people who intend to stay closer to home are giving Indy a try.


----------



## Joneski73

Brownski said:


> Looks like Swain was added to the Indy Pass. Any Swain skiers around here?


I might ski Swain once a year. It’s the same drive for me as GP, but GP has much more to offer!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Looks like Swain was added to the Indy Pass. Any Swain skiers around here?



I skied it while in college. Don't remember much about it.


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> I noticed that in the SAM announcement about Swain, they noted that sales for Indy are more than six times higher than a year ago. This is the second year for the Indy Pass. Would've been more popular under normal circumstances. But I have a feeling that some people who intend to stay closer to home are giving Indy a try.


Never good at this word math problems, but based upon podcasts I heard Doug Fish talk about Indy passes sold last year, my guess and only a guess , they sold 2250 last year, so would you use six times on 2000 or 1000? My guess, they sold 1000 last year at this time and added another 1000 or so as the ski season approached, so they are between 6 thousand and 12000 Indy passes right now, approximately , could be more could be less. I was hoping for 10,000 passes this year, hoping they hit 100k five years down the road, epic passes were 350000 the first year, now around a million. For the record, I have both the epic and Indy pass, second year on the epic, first year on the Indy.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

October 1, 2020 MEDIA RELEASE

*SWAIN MOUNTAIN JOINS THE INDY REVOLUTION AS PASS SALES EXPLODE*
_Swain Mountain in Western New York becomes the 56th resort on the __Indy Pass__ as year-over-year sales are up 630%_

*Portland, Oregon* - The Indy Pass announced today that Swain Mountain in Western New York has joined the alliance of independent ski areas and will offer two days of skiing and riding to Indy Pass holders with no blackout dates for the 2020-21 season.

Rising out of the Genesee River Valley, Swain offers skiers and riders 650 vertical feet spread across 120 acres. Five lifts, including three quads service 35 trails with snowmaking covering 97% of the mountain and the majority of runs are open for night skiing.





“We are thrilled to be joining the Indy Pass this season and look forward to welcoming passholders to ski and ride here in Western New York, said Suzy Male, marketing director at Swain Resort. Skiers and riders in our local communities are also excited to explore the many Indy Pass resorts in the Northeast.”

Indy Pass also reported today that sales for the month of September were up 630% over the same period last year. “It’s encouraging to see the strong interest from skiers and riders who are seeking an affordable way to explore ski resorts in their drive-to regions, said Indy Pass founder, Doug Fish. Our independent ski areas are just the ticket for individuals and families looking for less-crowded slopes and short lift lines this season.”

Another factor contributing to the surge in Indy Pass sales is its industry-leading buyer’s assurance program, “The Get America Skiing Promise.” The Promise provides an automatic credit towards a 2021-22 pass if you use your Indy Pass less than four days - no questions asked.

_Zero days skied = 80% credit_
_One day = 60% credit_
_Two days = 40% credit_
_Three days = 20% credit_
"The Get America Skiing Promise is working great and people are excited to go skiing. By eliminating uncertainty and reducing the risk of not being able to use their pass, skiers and riders are really embracing the Indy Pass,” said Kris Blomback, GM at Pats Peak, New Hampshire.

Contact:
Doug Fish - doug@indyskipass.com
Website: https://www.indyskipass.com
#indyrevolution


----------



## Brownski

It’s hard to imagine not getting your 4 days but it’s nice to know


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> Never good at this word math problems, but based upon podcasts I heard Doug Fish talk about Indy passes sold last year, my guess and only a guess , they sold 2250 last year, so would you use six times on 2000 or 1000? My guess, they sold 1000 last year at this time and added another 1000 or so as the ski season approached, so they are between 6 thousand and 12000 Indy passes right now, approximately , could be more could be less. I was hoping for 10,000 passes this year, hoping they hit 100k five years down the road, epic passes were 350000 the first year, now around a million. For the record, I have both the epic and Indy pass, second year on the epic, first year on the Indy.


I'd be surprised if there were 1000 Indy passes sold by late Sept 2019. Not enough people knew about it yet. However, even for a second season, selling six times the amount in the first pre-season month wouldn't be expected. So the implication is that the pandemic is having a positive impact on sales. That makes sense given that there are people planning to stay closer to home and only planning on driving to ski. Certainly true in the northeast and mid-Atlantic from what I can tell. I would guess it's also true in the midwest and the PacNW.

The southeast may be a bit of an outlier in terms of having more people willing to fly. But the addition of Winterplace in southern WV should boost sales for people in NC, TN, and GA.

No point to compare numbers for Epic with Indy. Completely different products and markets. Only thing they have in common is that most people only plan to get to a few locations, meaning less than five, even though both multi-resort passes cover multiple regions.


----------



## Brownski

It’s probably too big an ask but I would like to know where all those Indy passes are being sold.


----------



## Epicone

Brownski said:


> It’s probably too big an ask but I would like to know where all those Indy passes are being sold.



if I remember the interview, from storm skiers podcast, it was pacific north west area, then Minnesota, then New England, could be wrong but that’s what I remember


----------



## MarzNC

Epicone said:


> if I remember the interview, from storm skiers podcast, it was pacific north west area, then Minnesota, then New England, could be wrong but that’s what I remember


That makes sense. Doug started with a few locations in the PacNW where people know him and his company best. The midwest has the most locations that are reasonably close together. For the mid-Atlantic, Indy is probably doing better this fall given that some people aren't willing to shell out money for Epic since they aren't thinking about going out west. Or they are getting Indy in addition to the Northeast Epic for a little more variety.


----------



## Brownski

So if we’re talking about 6000 passes then probably less then 2000 are in the northeast? I guess that shouldn’t blow up the lift lines too much


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> I'd be surprised if there were 1000 Indy passes sold by late Sept 2019. Not enough people knew about it yet. However, even for a second season, selling six times the amount in the first pre-season month wouldn't be expected. So the implication is that the pandemic is having a positive impact on sales. That makes sense given that there are people planning to stay closer to home and only planning on driving to ski. Certainly true in the northeast and mid-Atlantic from what I can tell. I would guess it's also true in the midwest and the PacNW.
> 
> The southeast may be a bit of an outlier in terms of having more people willing to fly. But the addition of Winterplace in southern WV should boost sales for people in NC, TN, and GA.
> 
> No point to compare numbers for Epic with Indy. Completely different products and markets. Only thing they have in common is that most people only plan to get to a few locations, meaning less than five, even though both multi-resort passes cover multiple regions.


 Wasn’t really comparing Indy pass to epic except to say that it took time for the epic pass to go from 350000 to roughly 1 million. Just like I think it will take time for the Indy pass to build out to 100 k, which I think is possible at some point in the future. Although at some point if Indy is successful another competitor will arrive on the scene, maybe someone is working on it now. As Indy builds out to 100k, epic or ikon may decide to buy it and have it as an add on to their pass. It’s amazing to read Vail’s 10ks from 08 to the present as the epic grew and vail started buying resorts, when vail introduced the epic pass, they only owned 5 resorts, beaver creek, heavenly, vail, Breckinridge and keystones. It’s amazing how much Katz has changed skiing, for good or bad it has changed.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> So if we’re talking about 6000 passes then probably less then 2000 are in the northeast? I guess that shouldn’t blow up the lift lines too much



Adding more passes hasn't shown to increase skier visits.


----------



## Epicone

Brownski said:


> So if we’re talking about 6000 passes then probably less then 2000 are in the northeast? I guess that shouldn’t blow up the lift lines too much


 Might be closer to 3k, my guess September of last year was 500 tops, COVID 19 is a wild card in all this, who knows if it will 
hurt sales or help.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Adding more passes hasn't shown to increase skier visits.


Are you thinking about multi-resort passes like the MCP or the short-lived MAX Pass?

With Indy, it may be too soon to tell. I know that for Massanutten and Bryce there were people who checked them out last season with Indy who otherwise wouldn't have considered it. I'm guessing the same happened in the midwest for sure. Not a big number, but still new revenue to those ski areas. 

What happens in the northeast is not the same as other regions.

Since this season is completely weird due to COVID-19, not sure the numbers will be a useful predictor for the future in general.


----------



## Epicone

MarzNC said:


> Are you thinking about multi-resort passes like the MCP or the short-lived MAX Pass?
> 
> With Indy, it may be too soon to tell. I know that for Massanutten and Bryce there were people who checked them out last season with Indy who otherwise wouldn't have considered it. I'm guessing the same happened in the midwest for sure. Not a big number, but still new revenue to those ski areas.
> 
> What happens in the northeast is not the same as other regions.
> 
> Since this season is completely weird due to COVID-19, not sure the numbers will be a useful predictor for the future in general.



according to Doug fish, pats peak did a survey of Indy pass users at pats peak, they asked one question, have you ever been to pats peak, 90 percent of Indy pass holders said no. That’s impressive


----------



## Harvey

Is it possible someone here _isn't_ already a subscriber? I certainly hope not! ? 









Indy Ski Pass Giveaway: We Picked a Winner


Click through for details!




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Epicone

Harvey said:


> Is it possible someone here _isn't_ already a subscriber? I certainly hope not! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indy Ski Pass Giveaway: We Picked a Winner
> 
> 
> Click through for details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


If I post, does that mean I am a subscriber?


----------



## Harvey

The "blog" is our front page:









NYSkiBlog


The source for news, interviews, weather, conditions, trip reports and stoke.




nyskiblog.com





You can subscribe to the front page here:









Subscribe to NYSkiBlog


See our new content as soon as it is posted!




nyskiblog.com





You'll get an email when we post on the front page, usually once or twice a week. (1x in the off-season, 2x during the season, usually).


----------



## MarzNC

There is a pretty cool drawing on the Indy website that just started. Prize is for a 7-day adventure in the PacNW based on Indy and a Raomamierca luxury travel van. Plane tickets to Portland and two pairs of skis too.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

I hear there will be a big east coast add to Indy next week. Anybody got the inside scoop?


----------



## Joneski73

Adirondack Johnny said:


> I hear there will be a big east coast add to Indy next week. Anybody got the inside scoop?


Maybe something to fill the Catskills void????


----------



## Epicone

Adirondack Johnny said:


> I hear there will be a big east coast add to Indy next week. Anybody got the inside scoop?


That can only be Bousquet,lol


----------



## XTski

Adirondack Johnny said:


> I hear there will be a big east coast add to Indy next week. Anybody got the inside scoop?


Maybe Timberline mountain


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Jay.


----------



## Brownski

Interesting development.


----------



## Harvey

Indy Pass adds Jay Peak


It might be the biggest news of the megapass preseason.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Massive addition. Strongly considering purchasing the pass this year.


----------



## Harvey

Heads up to forum members...

If you are going to purchase an Indy Pass, I would consider it a personal favor if you could do so by clicking on one of the ads around the site (homepage, weather pages) or on the link below.

Buy an Indy Pass with << that link.

It will tell them at Indy HQ that we are doing our part.

ETA: Don't mean to imply that there is any MONEY involved. We get no "cut" on any sales.


----------



## Epicone

Harvey said:


> Heads up to forum members...
> 
> If you are going to purchase an Indy Pass, I would consider it a personal favor if you could do so by clicking on one of the ads around the site (homepage, weather pages) or on the link below.
> 
> Buy an Indy Pass with << that link.
> 
> It will tell them at Indy HQ that we are doing our part.


Dam, when I bought it I went straight to their site, sorry

have you heard how their sales doing?


----------



## Harvey

It's ok man. When did you buy it? My bad for not putting it out there sooner.

Had a long talk with Doug a few days ago. He wants to keep that info out of the public domain, but I don't think he would mind me saying that sales are very strong. Very high mtn renewal rate this year which also bodes well.

It seems pretty likely that the current environment is helping.


----------



## Epicone

Harvey said:


> It's ok man. When did you buy it? My bad for not putting it out there sooner.
> 
> Had a long talk with Doug a few days ago. He wants to keep that info out of the public domain, but I don't think he would mind me saying that sales are very strong. Very high mtn renewal rate this year which also bodes well.
> 
> It seems pretty likely that the current environment is helping.


The very first day they went on sale, was that September 1st, hoping they hit 10k in pass sales, guess estimating on listening to mr. Doug Fish, last year they had 2250 Indy pass sales, my hunch , you know how close I am to their actual Number.


----------



## Harvey

Epicone said:


> The very first day they went on sale, was that September 1st,



We didn't even have our partnership worked out yet so really no biggie. Way to buy in man.

This pod is about more than Indy. If you are a pod guy... Steve Wright is an inspiring human IMO. Check it out:









Podcast #27: Jay Peak President and General Manager Steve Wright


Listen now (65 min) | The Storm Skiing Podcast is sponsored by Mountain Gazette. The first issue drops in November, and you can get 10 percent off subscriptions with the code “GOHIGHER10” at check-out. Get 10 percent off everything else with the code “EASTCOAST.” Who: Steve Wright, President and...




skiing.substack.com


----------



## Epicone

Harvey said:


> We didn't even have our partnership worked out yet so really no biggie. Way to buy in man.
> 
> This pod is about more than Indy. If you are a pod guy... Steve Wright is an inspiring human IMO. Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podcast #27: Jay Peak President and General Manager Steve Wright
> 
> 
> Listen now (65 min) | The Storm Skiing Podcast is sponsored by Mountain Gazette. The first issue drops in November, and you can get 10 percent off subscriptions with the code “GOHIGHER10” at check-out. Get 10 percent off everything else with the code “EASTCOAST.” Who: Steve Wright, President and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skiing.substack.com


Excellent podcast, hopefully you bring Doug fish back soon for another interview


----------



## MarzNC

Anyone who is willing to get on a plane might consider entering the Indy Ski The West drawing. Deadline is Nov. 22, 2020. No purchase necessary. Prize package is a week-long road trip for two to the PacNW: 

two Indy+ passes
airfare to Portland, OR
two pair of skis
travel van for seven days
$1000 expense money









Ski the West 2020 - Indy Pass


Indy Pass is a great new way to discover the spirit of skiing at North America’s most authentic and independent ski resorts. For just $199, it allows you to ski or ride 56 resorts for 2 days each, adding up to over 100 days of shredding. Enter to win “Ski the West” — your dream... Read more »




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## saratogahalfday

JohnyCatnip said:


> Massive addition. Strongly considering purchasing the pass this year.


I am too, since I'm mothballing my IKON pass until next season. My great fear is a large resurgence of COVID, meaning NYers will be banned from VT.


----------



## MarzNC

Leisurely interview with Doug Fish in early October, somewhat before the addition of Jay was announced. Not too much new info. Did learn that he has turned down some locations because a region was getting too saturated.

Doug's ideal is to have a ski resort on Indy close enough for a day trip for people in every region. The target market are people who really do like to ski but for assorted reasons rarely can get out for more the 3-4 days per season. Having the price point around $200 means if they can get to two locations for two days each, the base price is around $50 per ski day.

With capacity limits, this season it may be a good idea to call a few days before to see if a day ticket can be held for an Indy Pass holder. The guess is that in general lift access reservations won't be needed at Indy locations. But Saturdays still might be an issue for a few.


----------



## Harvey

We have a winner:









Indy Ski Pass Giveaway: We Picked a Winner


Click through for details!




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Auggie the ski doggy won!!!

A18 represent ⛷️


----------



## Harvey

Pretty funny. I had no idea who it was, as the email addy doesn't give it away.

Hoping he gets some good use out of it.

More Indy news coming Weds, stay tuned.


----------



## Campgottagopee

He's def psyched to have it and hopes like hell he gets to use it. The only way he won't would be due to COVID-19 restrictions. Believe me, I've been on many a road trip with the dude. Had nothing but great times. He damn near puked on me once on the summit chair at WF....lol....


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> He's def psyched to have it


I checked out his FB page, he's going to have to pick a favorite family member.


----------



## MarzNC

Campgottagopee said:


> He's def psyched to have it and hopes like hell he gets to use it. The only way he won't would be due to COVID-19 restrictions. Believe me, I've been on many a road trip with the dude. Had nothing but great times. He damn near puked on me once on the summit chair at WF....lol....


He could consider driving south to VA and WV. Also there is Blue Knob in central PA.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> More Indy news coming Weds, stay tuned.


A friend saw on the Indy FB page that the announcement will be here on Wed morning. 

The Indy Passholders FB Group has about 600 members so far.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I checked out his FB page, he's going to have to pick a favorite family member.


LOL
Especially being a family of rippers.
Both his kids grew up chasing us around the hill.


----------



## FlyingYeti

Kind of surprised Bousquet is not on it since B-East and Catamount are and they are on a single pass.

Anyway, SkiMag just let the secret out...or they're wrong.


----------



## Harvey

No they are correct. They don't understand the meaning of the word embargo, but their facts are correct.

I could have jumped on it sooner, but hey I was picking up my kid from covid central high. 

Do the old man a favor and read his press release anyway, a day late and a dollar short:

https://nyskiblog.com/indy-pass-adds-snow-ridge/

ETA: Spoke to Doug, the whole thing was a panic. He told me I could go with our piece but he (obviously) didn't have the new hills live on his own site so it was a little bit of a sprint. Did get a sincere apology from SkiMag so hey.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

INDY PASS PRICES GO UP AFTER NOVEMBER 30TH
_Adult Pass increase from $199 to $229 and Kids from $99 to $119._

*Portland, Oregon* - The Indy Pass waits longer later than any other multi-mountain pass and most season passes before raising prices for the first time. After November 30th all Indy Pass products will increase by an average of 15%.

Skiers and riders who are planning to buy day tickets will save big with two free days at 59 different resorts for a total of 118 days for just $199 adult and $99 kids. Season passholders at partner resorts can purchase for just $129 and $69. The average adult day ticket at a US ski resort is over $130.




Red Lodge Ski Resort, Montana


----------



## NYSkiBlog

INDY PASS ADDS TWO MORE RESORTS IN THE NORTHERN ROCKIES

Idaho’s Soldier Mountain and Pomerelle Mountain Resort make for a total of 61 independent, authentic resorts including 16 in the greater Northwest

PORTLAND, Ore. (Feb. 2, 2021) — Soldier Mountain Ski Area in Fairfield, Idaho, and Pomerelle Mountain Resort in Albion, Idaho, have joined the Indy Pass, and each resort will provide Indy Pass holders with two days of skiing or riding through the end of the 2020-21 season.

“We are super stoked to be joining the Indy Pass and welcoming skiers from across the U.S. to our little corner of paradise here in the Sawtooth Mountains,” Soldier Mountain general manager and managing partner Paul Alden said.

Soldier Mountain is under new ownership and opened this season after extensive capital improvements. The resort features 1425 feet of vertical and 1150 acres served by three lifts. Soldier Mountain’s snow cat operation is celebrating 25 years of guided, back-country skiing on an additional 2,000 acres of backcountry terrain.

“The Indy Pass coalition of smallish resorts is a great fit for Pomerelle,” the resort’s general manager, Jody Burrows, said. “We are a true mom-and-pop operation that delivers great snow and strives to provide a friendly, uncrowded atmosphere for our guests.”

Pomerelle is famous for its glades and tree skiing and averages nearly 500 inches of light, Rocky Mountain powder every year. Its 1,000 vertical feet and near-empty slopes are a true throwback to a simpler time. It’s also one of the only resorts in the region to offer night skiing.

“The Northern Rockies have become Indy Pass country,'' Brundage Mountain general manager Ken Rider said. “The Gem State is aptly named because it’s home to so many hidden-gem resorts like Soldier and Pomerelle. Idaho truly is a dream come true for powder-seeking Indy Pass holders.”


----------



## ScottySkis

Happy Tuesday U might want to buy Indy pass again add 2 more hill s:
""Exciting announcement! The Indy Pass is officially adding two new resorts (Waterville Valley and Saddleback). Current Indy Passes can be used at their resorts effective immediately! Also, big news: a Spring pass is being added (starting March 1) for $149"


----------



## Harvey

@Stu had the scoop:









						Indy Pass Signs Saddleback, Waterville Valley
					

Partnerships transform Indy Pass into destination product in the Northeast




					www.stormskiing.com


----------



## saratogahalfday

Harvey said:


> @Stu had the scoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indy Pass Signs Saddleback, Waterville Valley
> 
> 
> Partnerships transform Indy Pass into destination product in the Northeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stormskiing.com


I may have to buy that next year, even with IKON.


----------



## Ripitz

It’s too bad Wildcat was gobbled up by Epic. It would have been a great addition to Indy


----------



## MarzNC

The Indy Spring Pass goes on sale on March 1, $149/$69. Best to check out the locations with blackout weekends, which include Cannon and Magic. $10 additional fee for Saddleback. A set credit if don't use it at all or only one day before the end of the 2020-21 season.









2020-21 Indy Spring Pass - Indy Pass


The 2020-21 Season has been a great one and there is still more deep snow and exciting resorts to explore! 2020-21 Indy Spring Pass $149 2020-21 Indy Spring Pass for Kids 12-and-under $69 Available Starting March 1 The Indy Spring Pass will provide two days at each of our 63 resorts plus a third...




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## MarzNC

The Indy Pass for 2021-22 is going on sale in June. That's a change from the previous two seasons when sales started on Sept. 1.

For those who need an introduction:









						Amid Season Pass Uncertainty, Indy Pass Sees Explosion in Sales
					

When Doug Fish introduced the Indy Pass last year, its metrics barely registered on the broader ski industry scale.




					www.powder.com
				












Doug Fish and Birth of the Indy Pass


The Indy Pass aims to widen the audience for independent mountains.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Flying Z

Indy pass is out. Right now $279 with "limited quantity". As stated earlier West mountain was added and it looks like all of the other east coast players are still on it. Out West, Powder Mountain was added, so one could throw in Beaver Mtn with it and also shell out some cash for a LCC/BCC day or 2 to make a good trip. There are a few more blackouts, too complicated to list. 









Indy Ski Pass Resorts - Indy Pass


Discover the true spirit of skiing and riding on quality snow and terrain at 50+ uncrowded, welcoming, and affordable ski resorts across the US and Canada.




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## MarzNC

Guess April is the new June. ;-)

I got a code via email to use for a little credit since I only used Indy 2019-20 for 3 ski days. It's good until Sept. 1.

AddOn passes for $189 can't be bought until July 1.

In addition to Powder Mountain, Mt. Ashland in southern OR was added to the western line up. I have a good friend who calls Ashland his home mountain. Hmm . . .


----------



## tirolski

More here. Didn’t know Powder was the biggest ski Mtn In USA by total acreage. Indy gained 3 places and didn’t lose any.








The Indy Pass Just Nabbed the Biggest Resort in the U.S., and it Goes on Sale Today


The multi-resort pass now tallies 66 resorts and is on sale for the 2021-'22 season.




www.skimag.com


----------



## marcski

I don't know the numbers as far as pass sales but at least for me, I think the Indy Pass would attract more skiers/sales if they included more days at each resort, say double it to 4 and charge more say 500. or even double it for 550.


----------



## MarzNC

marcski said:


> I don't know the numbers as far as pass sales but at least for me, I think the Indy Pass would attract more skiers/sales if they included more days at each resort, say double it to 4 and charge more say 500. or even double it for 550.


As I understand it from interviews Doug Fish has done, the target market are people who only ski <5 days a season. Also trying to keep the price for a family of 3-4 low enough to make it into a tight budget. It's not that they don't like to ski, but other elements of their lives are a higher priority. Doug's idea was to keep the entry price as reasonable as possible, while enticing people to try out a couple independent ski areas/resorts within driving distance a time or two. Very different than the target market for the Mountain Collective or Ikon/Epic.

In my neck of the woods, there isn't a ski hill on Indy worth going for more than a day or two. They are all under 100 acres. However, since I'm willing to fly to ski having Indy might entice me to try some place new just for fun.


----------



## tirolski

Powder Mtn. only sells 3000 season passes and they’re sold out for 21-22.. Ya can get on the waiting list if ya want.




__





Resort


Powder Mountain Resort, located in Eden, Utah, 1 hour North of Salt Lake City Int'l Airport, boast the most skiable acreage in North America and limits daily skiers.




www.powdermountain.com





Was reading reviews of Powder Mountain and came across this one. Perfecto.

_Please don't come here. The staff are overly polite, so if you're not from the south or some other place where people are nice, it can be rather unsettling. This place only sells (maximum) of 1500 tickets each day, so if you are used to meeting lots of unusual people in long lift lines, you will hate this place. There are simply no lines at the lifts. If you need a nice rest between each run, please go somewhere like Park City so you can relax while waiting on the lifts. The food/drinks are also rather reasonably priced (for a ski area) so many will feel like they're being ripped off if they're not paying $15 for a bowl of chili or $11 for a slice of pizza. Powder Mountain lift tickets and nearby lodging are very reasonably priced. If you yearn to impress your shallow friends and coworkers by telling them how much you spent on your family vacation, please go somewhere else. Finally, the snow. There can often be SO much snow that it's darn near impossible to get down the hill. I've heard that Powder Mountain has even closed in the past because there was too much snow to actually operate the lifts. Often, the road to the resort can be '4WD or chains ONLY'. If you don't have either, you can park in Eden and take the chain-equipped bus to the top...but Canyons or Snowbird would probably be much more convenient. Bottom line-it can be a challenge to get here. We hope you enjoy your ski vacation at somewhere other than Powder Mountain! have a great day!



12

Share"_


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> More here. Didn’t know Powder was the biggest ski Mtn In USA by total acreage. Gained 3 places and didn’t lose any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indy Pass Just Nabbed the Biggest Resort in the U.S., and it Goes on Sale Today
> 
> 
> The multi-resort pass now tallies 66 resorts and is on sale for the 2021-'22 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skimag.com





tirolski said:


> Powder Mtn. only sells 3000 season passes and they’re sold out for 21-22.. Ya can get on the waiting list if ya want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resort
> 
> 
> Powder Mountain Resort, located in Eden, Utah, 1 hour North of Salt Lake City Int'l Airport, boast the most skiable acreage in North America and limits daily skiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powdermountain.com



What's more unusual than the acreage is that PowMow started limiting season passes and day tickets several years ago after the new owners took over. Something like 1500 day tickets on top of the 3000 season passes. That means under 5000 people for 7000 acres. Tickets didn't used to sell out often, but it definitely pays to get one before driving up the mountain road. It's more nerve wracking than the road up LCC to Alta/Snowbird.

PowMow has a relatively short season for Utah since there is no snowmaking, late Dec to late March. Would love it ski there after a powder storm but so far I haven't been lucky. Just missed a dump one year when friends had pre-planned a private snowcat for a day. My travel schedule meant that I'd left by then.


----------



## MarzNC

Flying Z said:


> There are a few more blackouts, too complicated to list.


Boy, really is complicated. Although the FAQ lists are well organized. Here's what applies to the northeast: Magic, Cannon, Waterville Valley, Saddleback. Clearly it took some negotiations to get Cannon, Saddleback, PowMow, and Mission Ridge on board. Essentially can only use Indy during early season, midweek, and late season at those better known ski areas.


----------



## marcski

MarzNC said:


> As I understand it from interviews Doug Fish has done, the target market are people who only ski <5 days a season. Also trying to keep the price for a family of 3-4 low enough to make it into a tight budget. It's not that they don't like to ski, but other elements of their lives are a higher priority. Doug's idea was to keep the entry price as reasonable as possible, while enticing people to try out a couple independent ski areas/resorts within driving distance a time or two. Very different than the target market for the Mountain Collective or Ikon/Epic.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, there isn't a ski hill on Indy worth going for more than a day or two. They are all under 100 acres. However, since I'm willing to fly to ski having Indy might entice me to try some place new just for fun.



Yes, interesting target demo. But then to fly somewhere and only get 2 days...?


----------



## MarzNC

marcski said:


> Yes, interesting target demo. But then to fly somewhere and only get 2 days...?


I take it that you never considered a ski safari based on the MCP. That provides only 2 days too. Wasn't expected that people would drive between the original destination resorts spread all over the Rockies, but enough people did there was a shift in strategy to include resorts that were actually near each other. The first four resorts for 2012-13 were Alta, Aspen, JH, and Squaw/Alpine, priced at $349. There were more people than expected who went to 2-3 flying for long weekends.

Also get 25% discount for a third day at Indy locations.

Based on some of the chatter on the Indy Passholders Facebook group this past season, there are definitely people who are willing to do a lot of driving to ski just a couple days at assorted independent ski areas. Although it's true that not many start by flying to another region.

My guess is that most Indy passholders are hoping to get to 3 places within driving distance. $279/6 means $46.50 per day. So three ski weekends. $279/4 means $69.75 or about $70. Compared to paying $80+ per ticket for two ski weekends, still makes sense for what some people call "casual" skiers/boarders. Doug mentioned in one interview that he hoped to have 5 locations within driving distance for every region.

I wouldn't fly somewhere just to use Indy. But I might get more interested in flying somewhere partially because I could also use Indy for a couple days. For instance, head to Oregon mostly to ski at Bachelor but plan on spending a day or two at Mt. Ashland. Or to be really silly, fly to the midwest to visit relatives and use Indy to check out a few places. Never skied in the midwest. I have a $200 SW voucher from being delayed by a day getting home from ABQ.


----------



## Harvey

All three passes would probably fold up if every skier in America was like every skier in this forum.

I'm content with the outdated pass model that I use. Life is simple and skiing is fun.

The amount of whining today was mind blowing.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Harvey said:


> All three passes would probably fold up if every skier in America was like every skier in this forum.
> 
> I'm content with the outdated pass model that I use. Life is simple and skiing is fun.
> 
> The amount of whining today was mind blowing.


About the only thing that everybody can agree on these days is that everybody else whines too much.


----------



## lukoson

I’d consider doing as an add on to a Gore/WF/Belle season pass. Would take advantage of 2 days at magic and jay, a couple nights at West and I guess something else.


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> What's more unusual than the acreage is that PowMow started limiting season passes and day tickets several years ago after the new owners took over. Something like 1500 day tickets on top of the 3000 season passes. That means under 5000 people for 7000 acres. Tickets didn't used to sell out often, but it definitely pays to get one before driving up the mountain road. It's more nerve wracking than the road up LCC to Alta/Snowbird.
> 
> PowMow has a relatively short season for Utah since there is no snowmaking, late Dec to late March.


Yup. Says Utah state Highway 158 is one of the steepest roads in the US. 
It drops ya so ya can ski down to get on lifts after arrival if ya want. Absolutely no shuttling with yer vehicle though.
Uphill travel allowed with lift ticket in places and after season closes. Looks to be an amazing place.
Kinda like an upgrade of Michigan’s Voodoo Mountain with lights, Wasach elevation and pow.




__





Mountain Safety


Mountain Safety - Powder Mountain Ski Resort, one of the best Ski resorts in America. Come join us.




www.powdermountain.com













Road Rules and Safe Driving Tips for Driving to Powder Mountain (HWY 158) | Powder Mountain Real Estate | Summit Sotheby's International Realty


Did you know Powder Mountain Road (HWY 158) is one of the steepest roads in America? With a consistent grade of 14%, HWY 158 can be tricky to drive, especially during snowy winter conditions. In order to ensure your safety please abide by the new Utah Department of Transportation (UDOT) Snow...




www.powdermountainre.com


----------



## XTski

Indy sounds like a great deal, this isn’t communist Vail so I don’t expect each area to have the same rules like we are sheep to follow brainlessly not complicated at all if a mountain has the crowds for weekend and holidays why pack in more? Doug seems to know his shit and I appreciate what he does, skiing at an over crowded place sucks


----------



## Flying Z

XTski said:


> Indy sounds like a great deal, this isn’t communist Vail so I don’t expect each area to have the same rules like we are sheep to follow brainlessly not complicated at all if a mountain has the crowds for weekend and holidays why pack in more? Doug seems to know his shit and I appreciate what he does, skiing at an over crowded place sucks


I’m definitely into the "low pressure” ski experience so INDY has been a Ullr send. I considered the Epic/IKON passes but the likely increase in crowds at the big resorts and the hunt for variety is sending me to do some freelancing with VT 4 Passes, ski club card, and the INDY. As for flying to use the INDY, it is definitely a push to visit some other areas such as Brundage/Tamarack or Lost Trail, and throw in other non-INDY indies like Bogus Basin or Montana Snowbowl/Disco. Whatever it is, its gonna be fun.


----------



## Harvey

Not at liberty to share specifics but first day sales were off the charts.


----------



## marcski

MarzNC said:


> I take it that you never considered a ski safari based on the MCP. That provides only 2 days too. Wasn't expected that people would drive between the original destination resorts spread all over the Rockies, but enough people did there was a shift in strategy to include resorts that were actually near each other. The first four resorts for 2012-13 were Alta, Aspen, JH, and Squaw/Alpine, priced at $349. There were more people than expected who went to 2-3 flying for long weekends.
> 
> Also get 25% discount for a third day at Indy locations.
> 
> Based on some of the chatter on the Indy Passholders Facebook group this past season, there are definitely people who are willing to do a lot of driving to ski just a couple days at assorted independent ski areas. Although it's true that not many start by flying to another region.
> 
> My guess is that most Indy passholders are hoping to get to 3 places within driving distance. $279/6 means $46.50 per day. So three ski weekends. $279/4 means $69.75 or about $70. Compared to paying $80+ per ticket for two ski weekends, still makes sense for what some people call "casual" skiers/boarders. Doug mentioned in one interview that he hoped to have 5 locations within driving distance for every region.
> 
> I wouldn't fly somewhere just to use Indy. But I might get more interested in flying somewhere partially because I could also use Indy for a couple days. For instance, head to Oregon mostly to ski at Bachelor but plan on spending a day or two at Mt. Ashland. Or to be really silly, fly to the midwest to visit relatives and use Indy to check out a few places. Never skied in the midwest. I have a $200 SW voucher from being delayed by a day getting home from ABQ.


When I go West, I try to maximize my ski days. No time for safaris.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Not at liberty to share specifics but first day sales were off the charts.


Glad to hear it! I know there were people who were hoping Indy would be available much earlier than previous years.

Guess the folks who were whining about the price increase were a vocal minority. What I was reading was from people in New England who are used to the option of getting discounted lift tickets for assorted ski areas/resorts within easy driving distance. Also heard complaints about the blackout dates for Cannon and Saddleback. Those are two of the four locations with the most restrictive access. I don't think some people get how differently Indy is viewed in other regions.


----------



## Harvey

Also the people who circulate in our world are essentially the skiing hardcore. We are a tiny percentage of skiers and visits. All the multi-passes are targeting the bulk of the market, not us. It's their only viable business strategy.

I do think the Indy tiering is too complicated. My guess is that if visits go back to normal next year, things will get simpler going forward.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

marcski said:


> fly somewhere and only get 2 days...?





MarzNC said:


> I wouldn't fly somewhere just to use Indy.


That's my likely plan -- fly to Boise and ski two days each at Brundage and Tamarack, one day at Bogus Basin (just north of Boise, not on the Indy pass), and then one day at Soldier Mountain. There's a smaller Indy hill just to the south, Pomerelle, but it's three hours from Boise and probably not worth the extra driving.

That'd be four new ski areas to add to the list since I only got one this season.


----------



## tirolski

Jay’s gonna be open Saturday for their last hurrah. It’s on the Indy circuit.




__





Weather & Snow | Jay Peak Resort
 

Stay on top of all the weather, snow, and conditions here at Jay Peak.




jaypeakresort.com


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> fly to Boise and ski two days each at Brundage and Tamarack, one day at Bogus Basin (just north of Boise, not on the Indy pass),


A friend considered flying to Boise to ski at Bogus and Tamarack.

Southwest flies to Boise. For me, that mattered because that's on the way between Albuquerque and Bend, OR. My ski buddy from NM picked me up in Boise for a ski safari in May that started with Bachelor.


----------



## MarzNC

In the recent podcast interview with Stu, Doug tells the story of his RV trek visiting a bunch of Indy locations in the northwest this winter. In one case, there was another RV parking overnight. Turned out to be Indy passholders . . . from New Hampshire. Doug calls folks like that "Indy Explorers."









Podcast #45: Indy Pass President and Founder Doug Fish


Listen now (78 min) | Going deep on the new partners, new pricing structure, blackout dates, and more




www.stormskiing.com


----------



## Flying Z

jamesdeluxe said:


> That's my likely plan -- fly to Boise and ski two days each at Brundage and Tamarack, one day at Bogus Basin (just north of Boise, not on the Indy pass), and then one day at Soldier Mountain. There's a smaller Indy hill just to the south, Pomerelle, but it's three hours from Boise and probably not worth the extra driving.
> 
> That'd be four new ski areas to add to the list since I only got one this season.


My plan also. Its a toss up for me for Soldier- cat track city or Pomerrelle - kind of like a Butternut, mellow, but with a bit of alpine and good scenery. Pom claims 500 inches a season but the total this year was about 230. Soldier recently had a fire sweep across part of the mountain, damaged a lift but fixed prior to start of season. We might even go west to Anthony Lakes because, why not, its the mini alps.


----------



## XTski

jamesdeluxe said:


> That's my likely plan -- fly to Boise and ski two days each at Brundage and Tamarack, one day at Bogus Basin (just north of Boise, not on the Indy pass), and then one day at Soldier Mountain. There's a smaller Indy hill just to the south, Pomerelle, but it's three hours from Boise and probably not worth the extra driving.
> 
> That'd be four new ski areas to add to the list since I only got one this season.
> 
> View attachment 9190



Nice! awesome use of Indy, thanks for giving a great flight plan for Indy, strange the trying to find faults with Indy, it’s a sweet deal for any skier


----------



## NYSkiBlog

INDY PASS ADDS EAGLE POINT RESORT AND SUNDOWN MOUNTAIN RESORT

Another popular Midwest mountain and a third Utah resort join the fast-growing coalition of 68 independent ski resorts

PORTLAND, Ore. (June 22, 2021) – The Indy Pass welcomes Eagle Point Resort in Beaver, Utah and Sundown Mountain Resort in Dubuque, Iowa strengthening its presence in the US heartland and adding a destination in the Southwestern Rockies.

Tucked into the Tushar Mountains at 10,000 feet, and boasting the steepest and deepest terrain in southern Utah, independently-owned Eagle Point Resort is considered the quintessential hidden gem of the Beehive State. At three hour from Las Vegas and Salt Lake City, and seven from most of Southern California, the resort is a magnet for those seeking challenging fall line terrain or wide groomers, and consistently pitcher perfect runs for beginners.

“We are proud to be a part of the Indy Pass and it’s amazing collection of resorts, and look forward to introducing Indy Pass holders to our little corner of undiscovered Rocky Mountain heaven,'' said owner Shane Gadbah.

Situated high above the Mississippi River and with views of three states, Sundown Mountain Resort draws skiers and riders from it’s local Dubuque community but also the surrounding region from Chicago to St. Louis. The popular resort features 21 runs,100% snowmaking coverage, two terrain parks, and two mountain-top lodges that overlook their namesake sunsets on the picturesque Iowa plain.

"Sundown Mountain is thrilled to join Indy Pass as a resort partner this season. We look forward to sharing our mountain with pass holders who want to experience some of the best skiing in the Midwest,” said GM Mark Gordon.

21-22 Indy Passes are on sale now and Indy AddOn Passes will be available for purchase by Indy resort passholders on July 1 for a reduced price of $189 adults and $89 for kids 12-and-under. Purchasers must designate a home mountain and upload proof of purchase for their unrestricted season pass in order to qualify for the discounted pricing.

Indy Pass 21-22 Pricing
Indy Pass - Adult $279, Kids 12-and-under $119
Indy+ - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
Indy AddOn – Adult $189, Kids $89
Indy+ AddOn – Adult $289, Kids $139

About Indy Pass -
Heading into its third season the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 68 resorts across the US and Canada, each providing two days of skiing or riding for an affordable price. Indy Pass resorts are independent and uniquely authentic, and many are owned and operated by multi-generational families who are passionate about snow sports.

CONTACT: Doug Fish
doug@indyskipass.com
503.709.0111


----------



## MarzNC

For someone willing to do some driving, combining Indy with the MCP would make for some good skiing when flying into SLC. Indy has PowMow just north of SLC, Beaver in Logan, and Eagle Point in Beaver. The MCP includes a couple days each at Alta, Snowbird, plus GT/JH isn't that far a drive from SLC.


----------



## rebel1916

So new Indy resorts in in NY and PA, to be announced Tue. I'm hoping for Montage and Platty. Anyone else have rumors, speculation, hopes and dreams to share on the matter?


----------



## XTski

Early guess is Bristol, will look into Pa Platty would be sweet but it’s only open 3 days a week? and it’s not far from West mt ( already on the indy?) Thanks for the heads up, been thinking of the Indy, this mi help sway my decision


----------



## rebel1916

XTski said:


> Early guess is Bristol, will look into Pa Platty would be sweet but it’s only open 3 days a week? and it’s not far from West mt ( already on the indy?) Thanks for the heads up, been thinking of the Indy, this mi help sway my decision


West Mt is well over 2 hours from Platty. Greek or Catamount would be the bigger problem as far as who goes where, but both are a fair distance, either way. Way more then Berkshire East to Magic, or Magic to Suicide 6


----------



## Joneski73

Bristol or Platty for NY and Elk or Montage for PA is what I’m hoping for?


----------



## trackbiker

I'd prefer Elk over Montage but they're close together and Elk isn't far from Greek Peak. I'd guess Montage. They need a reason for people to drive past the Poconos. The others could be little Spring Mountain or Ski Big Bear? I don't think it would be Camelback and Blue. They don't need the extra visits. Plattekill would be my choice for NY. Don't know about the other.


----------



## ScottySkis

Joneski73 said:


> Bristol or Platty for NY and Elk or Montage for PA is what I’m hoping for?


Platty does enough$ From the service that why they left ur couple years ago


----------



## rebel1916

ScottySkis said:


> Platty does enough$ From the service that why they left ur couple years ago


Left what?


----------



## ScottySkis

rebel1916 said:


> Left what?





> Laszlo owner of platty left the Indy deal because of lack of money from program is what he said few years ago


----------



## Brownski

Scotty, you’re confusing the Indy with the Freedom Pass and I don’t think he left. The Freedom Pass more or less disintegrated last year. Only a few hills stuck with it.


----------



## MarzNC

Montage would be good for me since I can stay at Shawnee and do a pretty easy day trip. Have friends who live in eastern PA who have season tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis

From Indy Facebook
""
Tomorrow we are announcing FOUR new Indy resorts! Last week, we gave some clues and now we'll narrow it down just a little bit further! ? Here are the mountain ranges our new resorts are located in: 

Canadian Rockies 
San Bernardino
Adirondack
Poconos 

What resorts do you think they are? ?"


----------



## Harvey

See you on the home page at 10am.


----------



## XTski

ScottySkis said:


> From Indy Facebook
> ""
> Tomorrow we are announcing FOUR new Indy resorts! Last week, we gave some clues and now we'll narrow it down just a little bit further! ? Here are the mountain ranges our new resorts are located in:
> 
> Canadian Rockies
> San Bernardino
> Adirondack
> Poconos
> 
> What resorts do you think they are? ?"


Looking like Titus for the Adirondaks


----------



## Harvey

Indy Pass adds Titus Mountain


The Indy Pass is adding Titus Mountain in Malone NY to its lineup of New York ski areas.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## rebel1916

1 outta 2 ain't bad. I've heard very good things about Titus, but I probably won't drive to Canada for it. Although my old roommate from the Academy is there


----------



## Harvey

It's 2+ hours up Route 30 from our place near Gore. On that kind of drive you can't anticipate making up time vs Google Maps. Or I can't. Speed limit is a good speed in my experience. Especially if it's snowing.

I remember multiple times in the last few years where Titus was the farthest south that got snow.

For me Titus is now in the McCauley Zone, I'll watch it all the time. For a year, at least.

Might even (selfishly!) add Titus links (Point Forecast, Cam and Snow Report) on the NWS ALY Wx page, keeping them on BTV too.

One thing about a place, if you can catch it on a pow day, your first time... it ends up in your repertoire. Not like there aren't other ways to do that, just saying it's a great way to start. Of the five days I have at McCauley, the worst one was excellent and the rest were off the hook. I feel like I will get more great days there.

I'm definitely headed to Titus next year, hoping for some midweek pow trees.


----------



## Capt_Planit

@Harvey Bring your skins for mid-week pow at Titus. The upper mountain lift only spins on Fri-Sun.The lower lifts are a bit more limited for tree skiing.


----------



## MarzNC

I'm happy that Montage was the addition for PA. Might well try to meet up with the friends who have season passes there. Have only been during early season. Would be fun to check out the blacks when there is full coverage. When I went before they were just starting to spread out snow on White Lightening using the winch cat.


----------



## trackbiker

Harvey said:


> It's 2+ hours up Route 30 from our place near Gore. On that kind of drive you can't anticipate making up time vs Google Maps. Or I can't. Speed limit is a good speed in my experience. Especially if it's snowing.
> 
> I remember multiple times in the last few years where Titus was the farthest south that got snow.
> 
> For me Titus is now in the McCauley Zone, I'll watch it all the time. For a year, at least.
> 
> Might even (selfishly!) add Titus links (Point Forecast, Cam and Snow Report) on the NWS ALY Wx page, keeping them on BTV too.
> 
> One thing about a place, if you can catch it on a pow day, your first time... it ends up in your repertoire. Not like there aren't other ways to do that, just saying it's a great way to start. Of the five days I have at McCauley, the worst one was excellent and the rest were off the hook. I feel like I will get more great days there.
> 
> I'm definitely headed to Titus next year, hoping for some midweek pow trees.


A few years ago I was at a friends place in Schroon Lake on a Friday and we were watching the weather. Titus got 20" while Gore and Whiteface only got a few inches. Three of us drove the 2 hrs to Titus and had a blast. The people there were great. Even gave us some Titus pins. It was on the My Champlain Valley Card. I hope that card comes back this year.


----------



## Warp daddy

Harvey said:


> It's 2+ hours up Route 30 from our place near Gore. On that kind of drive you can't anticipate making up time vs Google Maps. Or I can't. Speed limit is a good speed in my experience. Especially if it's snowing.
> 
> I remember multiple times in the last few years where Titus was the farthest south that got snow.
> 
> For me Titus is now in the McCauley Zone, I'll watch it all the time. For a year, at least.
> 
> Might even (selfishly!) add Titus links (Point Forecast, Cam and Snow Report) on the NWS ALY Wx page, keeping them on BTV too.
> 
> One thing about a place, if you can catch it on a pow day, your first time... it ends up in your repertoire. Not like there aren't other ways to do that, just saying it's a great way to start. Of the five days I have at McCauley, the worst one was excellent and the rest were off the hook. I feel like I will get more great days there.
> 
> I'm definitely headed to Titus next year, hoping for some mid pow trees.


Old Titus dude here: Nah , don't believe a word of this ??????????, ,


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Pass Adds Four New Resorts in Northern Japan*

_Passholders can access up to eight days in one of the world’s most renowned powder regions_

*PORTLAND, Ore. (August 10, 2021)* – The Indy Pass is expanding beyond North America with the addition of four Northern Japanese resorts: Geto Kogan, Tazawako, Okunakayama Kogen, and Shimokura/Panorama. Indy Pass holders receive up to eight free days of unforgettable skiing and riding on some of the best powder in the world. Local experts from Japan Ski Tours will provide optional guide and concierge services in an exclusive partnership with Indy Pass.

A constant barrage of winter storms powering across the Sea of Japan slams into the Tohoku region’s mountainous powder belt and deposits 40-60 feet of smoke-like, “Japow” every winter. The region is brimming with cat skiing, backcountry skiing, tree skiing, and bountiful side-country in addition to temples, traditions, authentic accommodations, and hot springs that offer a truly once-in-a-lifetime experience.

“Powder skiing in Japan is not for everyone but by adding these beautiful, independent resorts and culturally rich region to the Indy Pass, we give people something to dream about,” said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. “As the great Warren Miller often said, ‘If you don’t do it this year, you’ll be another year older when you do.”

*“*At Japan Ski Tours we’ve been specializing in off-the-beaten-track ski experiences for seven years and can provide everything from all-inclusive guided trips to white-glove airport-to-airport service to ensure that your dream ski vacation goes off without a hitch,” said Brent Potter, mountain guide and co-owner of Japan Ski Tours.

*Win a Japow Dream Trip!*

While not everyone can afford a ski vacation in Japan, anyone 18 years or older can enter to win a ski vacation of a lifetime as Indy Pass and Japan Ski Tours are giving away a dream trip for two. The prize includes a seven-day, all-expense-paid trip for two including round trip airfare, transportation, lodging, meals, two pair of Atomic Bent Chetler skis, and two Indy Passes. Enter to win and find contest details at indyskipass.com.


*About the Resorts

Geto Kogen* ski resort consistently ranks amongst Japan’s top snowfall regions, receiving an estimated 50 feet per season! Still relatively unknown in the Japow world, Geto Kogen offers an authentic Japanese ski experience, with frequent powder resets. Geto Kogen summed up: Consistently deep pow, with little competition for the freshies!

*Tazawako* is a site of the Annual FIS Freestyle Ski Worldcup Competition and has a bit of everything—high-speed lifts, good piste options, side-country, backcountry, and a variety of terrain for all skier types. Located on the West side of the mountain range, this side is more exposed to the storms coming off the Sea of Japan and receives an abundance of snow.

*Okunakayama Kogen* is a town-owned ski resort that feels like a private ski resort on weekdays, where rivalry for fresh powder is approximately zero. This mountain is a protected east-facing bowl with four ski lifts and two traditional Onsen hot springs at the base. The facilities feature basic Japanese cuisine and authentic accommodation options.

*Shimokura/Panorama* is a local gem of the Hachimantai powder belt. This protected east-facing bowl gets positively dumped with high-quality super light snow. This small resort consists of just three lifts, but the tree skiing and backcountry options will have you playing on the mountain all day. A lift ticket here can also be used at the beginner-friendly Panorama resort which is connected by a 10-minute shuttle ride.


*Early-Bird Pricing Ends August 31*

Indy Pass - Adult $279, Kids 12-and-under $119

Indy+ - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)

Indy AddOn – Adult $189, Kids $89 (for season passholders at partner resorts)

Indy+ AddOn – Adult $289, Kids $139


----------



## x10003q

MarzNC said:


> I'm happy that Montage was the addition for PA. Might well try to meet up with the friends who have season passes there. Have only been during early season. Would be fun to check out the blacks when there is full coverage. When I went before they were just starting to spread out snow on White Lightening using the winch cat.
> 
> View attachment 9844


The first and last time I skied Montage, we parked, got tickets and took 4 gs turns down this trail without knowing it was The Trail. We got on the lift were were told we just skied White Lightening. We had a good laugh.


----------



## MarzNC

x10003q said:


> The first and last time I skied Montage, we parked, got tickets and took 4 gs turns down this trail without knowing it was The Trail. We got on the lift were were told we just skied White Lightening. We had a good laugh.


Was it bumped up at all? I haven't skied Montage after there is enough snow for any bumps yet.


----------



## MarzNC

NYSkiBlog said:


> *Win a Japow Dream Trip!*
> 
> While not everyone can afford a ski vacation in Japan, anyone 18 years or older can enter to win a ski vacation of a lifetime as Indy Pass and Japan Ski Tours are giving away a dream trip for two. The prize includes a seven-day, all-expense-paid trip for two including round trip airfare, transportation, lodging, meals, two pair of Atomic Bent Chetler skis, and two Indy Passes. Enter to win and find contest details at indyskipass.com.


Went ahead and entered. Wonder if you have to take the trip in 2022, or if it can be put off until 2023. Not sure international travel will be quite normal next winter. Although I know an Aussie who is an ex-pat in Japan who has gone back and forth between Tokyo and Austin a couple times in 2021 already. His GF lives in Austin. I think he also does some consulting there. First trip he stayed long enough to get vaccinated.


----------



## x10003q

MarzNC said:


> Was it bumped up at all? I haven't skied Montage after there is enough snow for any bumps yet.


It was icy smooth. What made it funny was the night before, a friend was telling us how scary steep it was and be careful as it gets icy, blah, blah, blah, and we just clicked in and ripped 4 turns on it down to the Phoebe Snow Quad. The lifty told us that what we skied was the steepest trail at Montage. I guess it is steep, but it is very short. Best I can remember, it is about twice as long as the last drop on Showcase at Gore and maybe a little steeper. We yoyoed it quite a bit.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

x10003q said:


> we just clicked in and ripped 4 turns on it down to the Phoebe Snow Quad. The lifty told us that what we skied was the steepest trail at Montage. I guess it is steep, but it is very short. Best I can remember, it is about twice as long as the last drop on Showcase at Gore and maybe a little steeper.


I documented those four turns of steep pitch here.


----------



## trackbiker

I had already bought the Indy Pass but Montage was a big plus for me. They used to have a $30.00 Sunday morning ticket that I would take advantage of on weekends if I wasn't traveling farther. They still have relatively cheap Monday to Thursday passes. The problem they've had is that people from NJ and the Philly area won't drive past the Poconos even though they would likely get more skiing in on a less crowded Mountain. And people who will drive farther will go to Elk for the overall better terrain. I used to do that myself until I tried it on a deal one time.


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> I documented those four turns of steep pitch here.


Thanks for the link.

All I have for White Lightening is a pic of the first grooming of the season. That's the winch cat on the right. I was with friends from another ski forum who have season passes to Montage because they live in Philly. One of them grew up skiing and teaching at Montage, so he knows it very well. The food was much better than I expected.


----------



## Harvey

According to Doug Fish... 

"Yeah, we’re gonna continue to shake things up. Just getting started!"


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> According to Doug Fish... "Yeah, we’re gonna continue to shake things up. Just getting started!"


Very interesting . . . the arrangement for the regions has changed. Mid-Atlantic is separate from the East. Locations are grouped by state within a region. Much easier to figure out where to go than before. For instance, can quickly see there are 5 locations in Idaho.


----------



## Harvey

That picture for Midwest... ?


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> That picture for Midwest... ?





https://www.lutsen.com/COVID19/



Lutsen has a gondola. It is in Minnesota.


----------



## Harvey

Is that Lutsen? The background...


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Is that Lutsen? The background...


It looks like it. Click on the link.


https://www.lutsen.com/COVID19/


----------



## MarzNC

The view from the top of Massanutten is featured on the Mid-Atlantic webpage. My home mountain. 





__





Mid-Atlantic Region - Indy Pass


Indy Pass has partnered with 10 of the largest Mid-Atlantic ski resorts to provide passholders with an affordable multi-mountain pass that features some of the best ski resorts in the region.




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Since I'm not doing any of the mega passes this season I started looking at the Indy Pass in the off chance I can get away from the baby for a week. The problem is that it's only 2 days at each resort, and the resorts are either too far from each other or too small to warrant a whole trip out west.

I'm guessing most you use the pass for local mountains? Greek, Magic, etc?

I wish the Indy Pass did the mountain collective thing where you get half off additional days.

I'm curious if anybody has really done a big trip with this?


----------



## Brownski

There are discounts for additional days but I think they vary by mountain. Berkshire East and Catamount are worth visiting locally too.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Since I'm not doing any of the mega passes this season I started looking at the Indy Pass in the off chance I can get away from the baby for a week.



If you buy an Indy Pass click on one of the NYSB ads to buy it! ?


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> If you buy an Indy Pass click on one of the NYSB ads to buy it! ?


Put one in this thread. I might buy one this year for the same reason as GreatAbyss


----------



## Harvey

Buy an > Indy Pass !


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

> Powder Mountain in pleased to announce a partnership with Indy Pass, a multi-mountain season pass, offering access to North America's independent resorts. For less than $300, Indy Pass holders get 2 day tickets to over 60 uncrowded and authentic ski areas. In efforts to preserve a genuine ski experience at Powder Mountain, Indy Pass holders will be kept within the 1,500 daily cap. On weekends and peak days, 100 Indy Pass tickets will be available, expanding to 250 daily tickets on weekdays and non-holidays. These tickets will be release for purchase to anyone 5 days before the visit.
> LEARN MORE



Doesn't seem like I can really plan a trip around that. Oh well


----------



## MarzNC

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Doesn't seem like I can really plan a trip around that. Oh well


If you are on Facebook, there is a pretty active Group called Indy Passholders. Have seen plans by a few people to do ski safaris based on Indy in the northeast or out west. Need at least a couple of weeks and a willingness to do a lot of driving, mostly in the dark.

Indy is based on a completely mission statement than the Mountain Collective. When the MCP first came out, the locations were deliberately spaced out so that it was hard to get to 2-3 during the same trip. That changed. I thought it was crazy but know of a carload of Australians who only used the MCP for a 3-week trip in the Rockies. They did 2 days of skiing followed by driving, and driving, to the next destination resort.

The primary market for Indy are people who have been getting to the slopes 3-5 days in recent years. Not for lack of interest, but because life, and perhaps lack of money, doesn't match up with local season passes or a week-long trip to a destination resort. A few days trips or two weekends close by can be a lot of fun for a family using Indy.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*EARLY-BIRD PRICING ENDS AUGUST 31*
_Get the lowest price of the year on the only pass that gives you two days at 76 resorts_

*PORTLAND, Ore. (August 16, 2021)* – The Indy Pass is raising prices on all passes after August 31. In the past, price increases held off until November 30 but with the overwhelming success of the pass in 20-21, the lowest-priced passes are being limited to prevent overcrowding at partner resorts.

Prices will increase by $20 on all adult passes and $10-$20 on kids passes.

"Our resorts will start opening in less than 90 days so why not lock in an incredible deal now? said Indy Pass president Doug Fish. We've added 25 resorts in the past year and we're not done so it's only going to get better!"

*Early-Bird Pricing Ends August 31*

Indy Pass - Adult $279, Kids 12-and-under $119

Indy+ - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)

Indy AddOn – Adult $189, Kids $89 (for season passholders at partner resorts)

Indy+ AddOn – Adult $289, Kids $139


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## MarzNC

This is from the latest reminder email being sent out today for the Indy Pass. I finally got around to getting an Add-on Indy, to go with my Massanutten season pass. I didn't need Indy+ for blackout dates.


----------



## Cork

I pulled the trigger on the Indy yesterday and paid the $25 for the insurance (if pass not used once before 4/30/22, it rolls over to 22-23 season). I also have my Gore WF full pass, K mid week, and full Ikon. Let it snow!!! ⛷️ ❄️ 

PS: today is last day for the cheapest price, and if you're going to get one, click on the Indy Pass ad on the NYSB home page to let them know that's where you came from!!


----------



## raisingarizona

MarzNC said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> All I have for White Lightening is a pic of the first grooming of the season. That's the winch cat on the right. I was with friends from another ski forum who have season passes to Montage because they live in Philly. One of them grew up skiing and teaching at Montage, so he knows it very well. The food was much better than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 10027


It only takes an hour to know that hill pretty well ?

maybe less


----------



## MarzNC

raisingarizona said:


> It only takes an hour to know that hill pretty well ?
> 
> maybe less


That could be said about most of the ski areas I've explored in the southeast and mid-Atlantic. Cataloochee has only 25 acres. Small old school hills can be lots of fun with friends though. It's about the experience, not so much the turns. But I'm the type who can enjoy having Massanutten as a home mountain, which has 75 acres and a long run from the summit to the base lodge can be done easily in 3 min or less.

Hoping to finish meeting up with my friends at Montage at the end of a Indy Pass ski safari I'm planning with a couple Indy newbies. Idea is to stay in the Berkshires where I can get a timeshare unit. Quite a few locations within a 2-hour drive. Two of us also have Ikon so a day introducing the third person to Stratton is possible too. Most of the skiing would be midweek, with Catamount and Berkshire East on the itinerary for the opening weekend.


----------



## MC2

Cork said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Indy yesterday and paid the $25 for the insurance (if pass not used once before 4/30/22, it rolls over to 22-23 season). I also have my Gore WF full pass, K mid week, and full Ikon. Let it snow!!! ⛷️ ❄️
> 
> PS: today is last day for the cheapest price, and if you're going to get one, click on the Indy Pass ad on the NYSB home page to let them know that's where you came from!!


Wow, that’s a lot of passes.

I also picked up an Indy Pass yesterday and it will be my only pass this year (besides my Platty instructor pass). I figure it might be a down year for skiing for me. Hopefully will get to Titus, Berkshire East, Catamount, West, Snow Ridge after a Lake effect storm, Jay Peak, Magic, and Suicide Six.


----------



## raisingarizona

MC2 said:


> Wow, that’s a lot of passes.
> 
> I also picked up an Indy Pass yesterday and it will be my only pass this year (besides my Platty instructor pass). I figure it might be a down year for skiing for me. Hopefully will get to Titus, Berkshire East, Catamount, West, Snow Ridge after a Lake effect storm, Jay Peak, Magic, and Suicide Six.


When’s the due date?


----------



## MarzNC

raisingarizona said:


> When’s the due date?


Early bird pricing ended August 31. I think I've gotten at least five reminder emails in the last two weeks. 









The Indy Pass


EARLY-BIRD PRICING ENDS AUGUST 31 Get the lowest price of the year on the only pass that gives you two days at 76 resorts PORTLAND, Ore. (August 16, 2021) – The Indy Pass is raising prices on all passes after August 31. In the past, price increases held off until November 30 but with the...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## MC2

raisingarizona said:


> When’s the due date?


October 20th.


----------



## raisingarizona

MC2 said:


> October 20th.


Oh wow, that’s a lot sooner then I thought.

it’s probably going to be a different winter for you as far as skiing goes but it’s well worth the sacrifices.


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> October 20th.


Congrats!


----------



## Brownski

raisingarizona said:


> it’s probably going to be a different winter for you


You can say that again


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> October 20th.


Do you know? Buck or Doe?


----------



## MC2

Campgottagopee said:


> Do you know? Buck or Doe?


Doe


----------



## Harvey

Time for a new thread!


----------



## raisingarizona

Yaaas!


MC2 said:


> Doe


There’s absolutely nothing like the relationship between a father and daughter! It’s totally awesome Matt. Get super stoked!


----------



## Ripitz

Wait what? Baby?! That’s Rad. Nothing is bigger. Congratulations!


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> October 20th.


Attaboy ?


----------



## gorgonzola

Congrats!


----------



## MarzNC

Doug Fish is expecting a lot more use of the Indy Pass for 2021-22.

September 12, 2021








Indy Pass sees popularity snowballing


The pass will feature 76 ski areas this year throughout the U.S. as well as in Canada and Japan.




www.travelweekly.com




_" . . .
Uptake of the pass has been impressive. During that first ski season, passholders recorded just 8,500 skier days, Fish said. Last year, that figure jumped to 96,000. This coming season, with sales significantly up, Fish has set a goal of 400,000 skier days. 
. . ."_


----------



## NYSkiBlog

CONTACT: Doug Fish
doug@indyskipass.com
503.709.0111


MEDIA RELEASE


*Indy Pass** Reaches 80-Resort Milestone Two Years After Launch*

_Canadian resorts Manning Park and Sovereign Lake join Midwest areas Seven Oaks and The Rock Snowpark for 21-22_​

*PORTLAND, Ore. (September 28, 2021)* – Two years after its launch, the Indy Pass has added four new resorts bringing its worldwide total to 80. Manning Park and Sovereign Lake in British Columbia, Seven Oaks in Iowa, and The Rock Snow Park in Wisconsin round out the coalition that has been steadily growing since the Pass was first announced in September of 2019.

*Manning Park Resort, Manning Park, British Columbia - *With an average of 74 days of powder and some of the best snow in British Columbia, Manning Park is conveniently located 2.5 hrs east of Vancouver. Featuring 1417’ of vertical, onsite lodging and a charming, laid-back atmosphere, Manning Park is the quintessential Indy resort. https://www.manningpark.com/

*Sovereign Lake Nordic Club, Vernon, British Columbia* - The first all-nordic resort to join the Indy Pass is a not-for-profit ski club with nearly 3200 members operating within Silver Star Provincial Park. In conjunction with neighboring Silver Star Resort, the resort features 158km of groomed trails plus backcountry and snowshoe terrain making it the largest in North America. https://www.sovereignlake.com/

Seven Oaks Recreation, Boone, Iowa - Seven Oaks Recreation is family-owned and operated and offers year-round outdoor recreation less than one hour from Des Moines, Iowa. Skiing, snowboarding, and snow tubing take place on 11 ski runs and complement an extensive rental and learning program that includes free beginner mini-lessons every day. https://sevenoaksrec.com/

The Rock Snowpark, Franklin, Wisconsin - The Rock Snowpark is a classic, Midwest urban ski area catering to beginners and snow park enthusiasts. Located 15 minutes from downtown Milwaukee The Rock is one of several small but busy hills that provide easy access to winter recreation and learning opportunities for skiers and riders. https://www.rocksnowpark.com/

“We are very pleased to welcome this outstanding group of new resorts to the Indy coalition,'' said Indy Pass president Doug Fish. “It’s exciting to offer our first nordic resort in Sovereign Lake and along with Manning Park, we now have six great mountains in Western Canada. Seven Oaks and The Rock are also key pickups for us in Iowa and Wisconsin and we look forward to welcoming their passholders to our Great Lakes and Western resorts as they explore beyond their home mountains.”

*No Blackouts - *Seven Oaks, The Rock Snowpark, Sovereign Lake

*Holiday Blackouts:* Manning Park - Christmas, MLK, and President’s weekends

For detailed blackout dates: https://www.indyskipass.com/season-blackout-dates/

*Fall Pricing Ends November 30*

Indy Pass - Adult $299, Kids 12-and-under $129

Indy+ - Adult $399, Kids $179 (no blackouts)

Indy AddOn – Adult $209, Kids $109 (for season passholders at partner resorts)

Indy+ AddOn – Adult $309, Kids $159


----------



## lukoson

Keep trying to tell myself I don't need this and SKI3.


----------



## MarzNC

lukoson said:


> Keep trying to tell myself I don't need this and SKI3.


Where would you go exploring using Indy?


----------



## Harvey

lukoson said:


> Keep trying to tell myself I don't need this and SKI3.


Where did you ski last year:









Ski Day Tracking 2020 - 2021


If you want to track your ski days, post them here.




nyskiblog.com





Or maybe more telling, the year before?


----------



## lukoson

I had the SKI3 pass last year and spent the weekends at Gore, a couple trips to Belleayre, and a long weekend at WF which we do each year. We skied 25 days total. I've never been to Platty despite the in-laws having a place in Roxbury and with all the rage I hear about it on this forum I thought about hitting that a couple times this year along with Belleayre. 

If I got INDY I would probably stay at Gore but swap a couple weekends to go to Magic and go to Jay instead of WF and hope to hit a couple of weekday nights at West and Catamount (we live in Albany). I love Gore but I think the kids (11 & 14) start to get a little bored as the season goes on. We had a great day at Magic a few years back and nice weekend at Jay (profile pic) in 2020 before COVID (kids enjoyed the water park the day we arrived). Haven't been to West of Catamount. I think I'm just starting to get the itch.


----------



## Brownski

Berkshire East is close to Albany and worth visiting too. Greek is not too far either and their hotel has a water park


----------



## MarzNC

lukoson said:


> I had the SKI3 pass last year and spent the weekends at Gore, a couple trips to Belleayre, and a long weekend at WF which we do each year. We skied 25 days total. I've never been to Platty despite the in-laws having a place in Roxbury and with all the rage I hear about it on this forum I thought about hitting that a couple times this year along with Belleayre.
> 
> If I got INDY I would probably stay at Gore but swap a couple weekends to go to Magic and go to Jay instead of WF and hope to hit a couple of weekday nights at West and Catamount (we live in Albany). I love Gore but I think the kids (11 & 14) start to get a little bored as the season goes on. We had a great day at Magic a few years back and nice weekend at Jay (profile pic) in 2020 before COVID (kids enjoyed the water park the day we arrived). Haven't been to West of Catamount. I think I'm just starting to get the itch.


From my perspective, may be a good winter to expose the kids to other options. Either they will love exploring or they will come to see why you love Gore. In a few years you may have trouble getting them interested in ski weekends in general.

My daughter is in college at this point. When she would ski all the trails at Massanutten we went exploring in the southeast. Made it much easier to commit to season passes for Mnut after a couple seasons of checking out the ski areas within a half day drive of our house.

I like exploring in general. Have a ski safari using Indy planned while based in the Berkshires mid-season with a couple friends. They can ski midweek too. Looking forward to checking out Catamount, Berkshire East, West Mountain, and probably Magic too. Plan to stop by Montage more or less on the way home. Will spend a day at Jiminy Peak too.


----------



## MarzNC

Glad to hear that Snow Ridge felt that being on the Indy Pass was good for them. Interesting to read that MTB may be the reason for adding a lift. Becoming a solid 4-season location is the best way to have a sustainable business that including skiing, no matter how long the ski hill has been around.









Interview: Nick Mir of Snow Ridge


Nick with the 411 on work done this off season and plans for the ski area.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## jasonwx

MTB saves skiing. Hmm


----------



## NYSkiBlog

https://tgrtv.tetongravity.com/apps/2645/108739/162037/32816199


----------



## SnowSnake88

NYSkiBlog said:


> https://tgrtv.tetongravity.com/apps/2645/108739/162037/32816199


That film is fantastic, and making think about getting the add on Indy Pass to increase support for the soul of skiing (have a Berkshire East pass). It is also making me think hard about where to plan future trips by removing all future financial support of IKON and EPIC resorts that are actively attacking that very soul. That approach may be limiting but sharing the joy of skiing with my kids at places that truly care about their mountain just might be worth it.


----------



## Harvey

In art, they teach you to revel in limits. 

One example, I found everything I needed for a great season here last year:









NY Ski Weather: Forecasts, Radar and Maps


If you're craving NY ski weather, come and get it.




nyskiblog.com





In recent years the mega pass hills I've skied are Hunter and Killington. Probably won't give those up. I'm just not motivated to buy a mega pass and ski out west.

@SnowSnake88 if you do buy that Indy add-on could you click on our ad on the homepage to make the purchase?


----------



## SnowSnake88

Harvey said:


> In art, they teach you to revel in limits.
> 
> One example, I found everything I needed for a great season here last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Ski Weather: Forecasts, Radar and Maps
> 
> 
> If you're craving NY ski weather, come and get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SnowSnake88 if you do buy that Indy add-on could you click on our ad on the homepage to make the purchase?


Will do, happy to help build the add revenue!


----------



## Harvey

SnowSnake88 said:


> Will do, happy to help build the add revenue!



Thanks man.

It's not actually revenue to us, but I guarantee Doug will notice it, in the analytics. He's got some big media partners now and I want to stay on his radar too.


----------



## MarzNC

NYSkiBlog said:


> https://tgrtv.tetongravity.com/apps/2645/108739/162037/32816199


Here's the trailer.


----------



## MarzNC

The media release for the TGR movie just arrived by email. The locations in the film in the northeast are Berkshire East, Black Mountain, Bolton Valley, Brundage, Cannon, Magic, and Saddleback. The ones in the west are Beaver, UT; Lost Trail, MT; 49 Degrees and Mission Ridge in WA; Brundage, ID; Snow King in Jackson, WY.

EDIT: fixed Brundage


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey, I think you need a western ski trip. You work hard and deserve it. Treat yo self. It’s worth your time.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> MTB saves skiing. Hmm


Vail apparently doesn’t agree as they have been closing a few of their resorts bike parks. 

I wonder if staffing, construction, maintenance and insurance costs outweigh the benefits in a lot of cases? I know Winter Park does really well but they may have the corner on that front range market.


----------



## jasonwx

Nate hills has been riding the vail park recently. 
When I was in Jackson you needed to rent a bike a week in advance. They were building more trails too. 2k vert of flowy downhill is fun.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> Harvey, I think you need a western ski trip. You work hard and deserve it. Treat yo self. It’s worth your time.



Everyone says it doesn't really cost that much. For me it's not about the cost. If I wanted to do it, I would.

Oddly I'm just not interested. Makes no sense huh. I hate to fly, really hate it. Airports remind me of lift lines at a mega-pass mountains. But that's not the reason. I don't fully understand the reason to tell you the truth.

I've skied out west a few times (Squaw 2x, Summit County BC 2x) and I liked it, but I'm not dying to do it again. Maybe if I can score that day amazing day when I get dozens of untracked blower runs, I can get myself to the point where I am dissatisfied with skiing and my life in the East.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

MarzNC said:


> The media release for the TGR movie just arrived by email. The locations in the film in the northeast are Berkshire East, Black Mountain, Bolton Valley, Brundage, Cannon, Magic, and Saddleback. The ones in the west are Beaver, UT; Lost Trail, MT; 49 Degrees and Mission Ridge in WA; Snow King in Jackson, WY.


Brundage is Idaho/in the west.


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> Brundage is Idaho/in the west.


Oops . . . copied and pasted too fast. ?


----------



## MarzNC

raisingarizona said:


> Vail apparently doesn’t agree as they have been closing a few of their resorts bike parks.
> 
> I wonder if staffing, construction, maintenance and insurance costs outweigh the benefits in a lot of cases? I know Winter Park does really well but they may have the corner on that front range market.


Could it be that lack of interest int MTB is a function of the type of folks who go to the VR destination resorts in the west during the summer?

For Massanutten, mountain biking is huge and has been growing a lot in the last decade. Both lift served and the backside of the ridge that is strictly bike up and down. Mnut owns the land. There is active cooperation with a big bike shop in Harrisonburg. There is a very active local bike community. Plus people who fill up the resort for summer vacations. I would guess some people do day trips as well, just as they do for skiing during the ski season.


----------



## MarzNC

Silly question . . . I know there are season passes for mountain biking. Both Massanutten and Bryce have bike passes. They are both on Indy for snowsports. Would there be any market for an Indy-type multi-location pass for MTB?


----------



## raisingarizona

MarzNC said:


> Silly question . . . I know there are season passes for mountain biking. Both Massanutten and Bryce have bike passes. They are both on Indy for snowsports. Would there be any market for an Indy-type multi-location pass for MTB?


I think it probably boils down to location (is there a large market for day trip use?) and if there are already popular destinations in the same area.


----------



## MarzNC

raisingarizona said:


> I think it probably boils down to location (is there a large market for day trip use?) and if there are already popular destinations in the same area.


I know there are lots of places for mountain biking in the southeast. The ski areas in NC, VA, and WV started offering lift-served biking a while ago. Probably more than 10 years. MTB is huge for Snowshoe (Alterra owned, on Ikon). Like Bryce and Massanutten, Beech and Sugar in NC are very close to each other. But I haven't paid attention since MTB is something I do not do. Bryce and Mnut are on Indy. Beech and Sugar also independent family owned skis areas but are not on Indy. Cataloochee only runs lifts in the winter and is on Indy.

I did a 1-day workshop at Massanutten several years ago put on by SheJumps. It was in the early fall and very well done. I was curious since my daughter had done MTB at summer camp and seemed to enjoy it. I learned a lot. But also confirmed that mountain biking is stressful and not really that fun for me. I enjoy easy bike rides on Rails-to-Trails type bike trails much more.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> Vail apparently doesn’t agree as they have been closing a few of their resorts bike parks.


F*ck Vail.


----------



## raisingarizona

MarzNC said:


> I know there are lots of places for mountain biking in the southeast. The ski areas in NC, VA, and WV started offering lift-served biking a while ago. Probably more than 10 years. MTB is huge for Snowshoe (Alterra owned, on Ikon). Like Bryce and Massanutten, Beech and Sugar in NC are very close to each other. But I haven't paid attention since MTB is something I do not do. Bryce and Mnut are on Indy. Beech and Sugar also independent family owned skis areas but are not on Indy. Cataloochee only runs lifts in the winter and is on Indy.
> 
> I did a 1-day workshop at Massanutten several years ago put on by SheJumps. It was in the early fall and very well done. I was curious since my daughter had done MTB at summer camp and seemed to enjoy it. I learned a lot. But also confirmed that mountain biking is stressful and not really that fun for me. I enjoy easy bike rides on Rails-to-Trails type bike trails much more.


There’s major big populations for those areas to attract visitors. That works.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

MarzNC said:


> mountain biking is stressful and not really that fun for me.


Stressful how?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> Oddly I'm just not interested. Makes no sense huh. I hate to fly, really hate it.


This. The older I get, the less I want to schlep myself out West away from the fam for a trip that may or may not even have great conditions. I can't ski top to bottom JHMR for 4 days straight anymore anyway, my back just can't take it. I'd rather chase the pow here in the East.

Haven't been on a plane in 4 years, and IMHO plane tickets should cost 20X what they cost right now to pay for the amount of C02 they release.

Edit - Not that skiing is currently a carbon free activity, (I admit I'm throwing stones from a glass house to some degree)


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> In art, they teach you to revel in limits.
> One example, I found everything I needed for a great season here last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Ski Weather: Forecasts, Radar and Maps
> 
> 
> If you're craving NY ski weather, come and get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not motivated to buy a mega pass and ski out west.


An issue for low altitude folks skiing at mountains out west is lack of oxygen due to altitude.
Good news is most folks get used to it but it takes some gettin used to.


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> Stressful how?


Have fallen off of bikes as a kid and an older adult often enough that I think about that. My daughter had a few pretty good spills doing MTB at summer camp as an old tween. Plus since I'm missing an ACL, standing on peddles makes me tense.

There are related reasons I'm not interested in features in a terrain park on snow. I like to keep my feet on the ground to decrease the risk of messing up a knee again. (ACL injury had nothing to do with skiing or mountains.)

In short, I can appreciate why people like MTB. But I'll stick with the other activities I like to do outdoors in the mountains when there are leaves on the trees.


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> An issue for low altitude folks skiing at mountains out west is lack of oxygen due to altitude.
> Good news is most folks get used to it but it takes some gettin used to.


I'd read that once adjusted to high altitude, the red blood cells stick around for weeks. Found that to be useful the one season I flew out west for a week, flew home for a week, and flew out for another ski trip. So skiing out west more often makes altitude adjustment less of an issue. 

However, I've skied less in Colorado compared to elsewhere in the Rockies partially because of the higher altitude of most Colorado resorts. When the base is already 9000 ft, that is quite different than 7000 ft, or even 8000 ft like Alta. That's one reason I don't care that much that Indy doesn't have locations in Colorado.

I'd like to get to the Indy locations in MT and ID at some point.


----------



## raisingarizona

MarzNC said:


> I'd read that once adjusted to high altitude, the red blood cells stick around for weeks. Found that to be useful the one season I flew out west for a week, flew home for a week, and flew out for another ski trip. So skiing out west more often makes altitude adjustment less of an issue.
> 
> However, I've skied less in Colorado compared to elsewhere in the Rockies partially because of the higher altitude of most Colorado resorts. When the base is already 9000 ft, that is quite different than 7000 ft, or even 8000 ft like Alta. That's one reason I don't care that much that Indy doesn't have locations in Colorado.
> 
> I'd like to get to the Indy locations in MT and ID at some point.


A Montana and Idaho trip would be sick.


----------



## MarzNC

raisingarizona said:


> A Montana and Idaho trip would be sick.


Yep. Be best to be able to allow extra time in case a big snowstorm made driving too difficult. It's a looong way between Indy ski areas in those states. Besides, probably would be a lot more fun to just stay wherever and go storm skiing instead of hitting the road for some planned itinerary. Even if that meant paying for a lift ticket or two.

Someone who is retired and has a spouse/SO who is also a ski buddy can plan a ski safari out west for 3-4 weeks week a lot easier. I'm pushing it every time I do a trip that's more than 10 days. Although I'm going to do that three times this season. That's not counting the 11-day Indy Pass ski safari in the east with a couple Ski Divas.


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> October 20th.



Pics? Start a thread! (I don't think we have one?)


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> This. The older I get, the less I want to schlep myself out West away from the fam for a trip that may or may not even have great conditions. I can't ski top to bottom JHMR for 4 days straight anymore anyway, my back just can't take it. I'd rather chase the pow here in the East.
> 
> Haven't been on a plane in 4 years, and IMHO plane tickets should cost 20X what they cost right now to pay for the amount of C02 they release.
> 
> Edit - Not that skiing is currently a carbon free activity, (I admit I'm throwing stones from a glass house to some degree)



Oh my goodness. I am not alone.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Pics? Start a thread! (I don't think we have one?)


Haha, I don’t think so. I’ll text you


----------



## MarzNC

There is a new Indy e-store. There are two clothing designs that include complete list of 2021-22 locations on the back.


----------



## MarzNC

Here's the full list of Indy locations for 2021-22. There is at least one member of the Indy Passholders FB Group who intends to ski in Japan using Indy.

*21-22 PARTICIPATING RESORTS*​
*WESTERN REGION -- 30*

ALASKA -- Eaglecrest Ski Area
ARIZONA -- Sunrise Park Ski Area
CALIFORNIA -- China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park, Snow Valley
IDAHO -- Brundage Mountain, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort, Pomerelle, Soldier Mountain
OREGON – Hoodoo, Mt. Ashland
MONTANA -- Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
UTAH -- Beaver Mountain, Eagle Point, Powder Mountain
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass
WYOMING -- Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area, Antelope Butte

ALBERTA -- Castle Mountain Resort, Ski Marmot Basin
BRITISH COLUMBIA -- Apex Mountain Resort, Manning Park, Sovereign Lake, Sasquatch Mountain

*MIDWEST REGION -- 20*

IOWA -- Seven Oaks, Sundown Mountain
MICHIGAN -- Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area
MINNESOTA -- Lutsen Mountains, Spirit Mountain, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Detroit Mountain, Buck Hill
SOUTH DAKOTA -- Terry Peak Ski Area
WISCONSIN -- Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin, The Rock Snowpark 

*EASTERN REGION -- 26*

CONNECTICUT -- Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
MASSACHUSETTS -- Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
MAINE -- Saddleback Mountain
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain, Waterville Valley
NEW YORK -- Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Swain Resort, Snow Ridge Ski Resort, Titus Mountain, West Mountain
NORTH CAROLINA -- Cataloochee Ski Area
PENNSYLVANIA -- Blue Knob Resort, Montage Mountain, Shawnee Mountain
TENNESSEE -- Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
VERMONT -- Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six, Jay Peak Resort
VIRGINIA -- Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
WEST VIRGINIA -- Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort

*Catamount straddles NY/MA border

*JAPAN TOHOKU REGION - 4*
Okunakayama Kogen - Ninohe District, Iwate
Geto Kogen - Kitakami, Iwate
Shimokura/Pandora - Hachimantai, Iwate
Tazawako - Semboku, Akita


----------



## tirolski

Indy Pass supported a movie made by Teton Gravity Research.
I put a link in another post but figured it should go here too.
In Pursuit of Soul


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Indy Pass supported a movie made by Teton Gravity Research.
> I put a link in another post but figured it should go here too.
> In Pursuit of Soul


It was posted on Oct. 20 but thanks for posting it again. It is reminding us of the importance of supporting these awesome places. Looking to pull the trigger on the pass.


----------



## ScottySkis

Win Indy pass:

⛷INDY PASS GIVEAWAY? To celebrate In Pursuit of Soul, Indy Pass and TGR have partnered to give away an Indy Pass! Win the chance to rip & shred at 80+ independent ski resorts across the country and Japan! Visit the @tetongravity Instagram and enter through their giveaway post. 
GIVEAWAY ENDS 11/10/21! Winners will be DM'd on Instagram. Giveaway not affiliated or sponsored by Instagram.⁠
#indyrevolution #tgrsoul #indyskipass #tgrlivethedream


----------



## MarzNC

Brundage in McCall, ID is on Indy. If the plans of the new owners who took over in Nov 2020 work out, could be quite a different place in a few years. Becoming a 4-season resort is key to long term survival as a sustainable business. That's just as true for independent ski areas/resorts as it is for independent destination resorts like Taos or JH.

November 11, 2021








Brundage to Add Overnight Accommodations, New Base Lodge, and More


SAM Magazine—McCall, Idaho, Nov. 11, 2021—Brundage Mountain’s new ownership group, which acquired the ski area in November 2020, has a 10-year plan to tran




www.saminfo.com




_"
SAM Magazine—McCall, Idaho, Nov. 11, 2021—Brundage Mountain’s new ownership group, which acquired the ski area in November 2020, has a 10-year plan to transform the mountain into a multi-season destination resort. 

Upgrades include new ski-in/ski-out accommodations, a revitalized base village, expanded lifts and terrain, and an array of new recreation and mountain amenities.

“For years, we’ve been listening to feedback and suggestions from our guests,” said Brundage Mountain president and CEO Bob Looper. “Three common themes always rise to the surface: add more lifts and terrain, improve the lodge facilities, and offer overnight accommodations. Our plan is to deliver on all three of those requests so we can continue to grow strategically and sustainably while preserving the classic Brundage vibe and family atmosphere.”
. . ."_


----------



## Harvey

THIS IS AWESOME, and written by one of our own...









The Indy Ski Pass Lives Up to Its Name


The lower-cost pass targets skiers who like to stay local and sample smaller, independently owned mountains, while saving money.




www.nytimes.com







> Brownski, 50, was an early Indy adopter from New York, and for him savings were a big incentive. “I knew a few of the hills on the pass, like Catamount, so I knew I would like skiing there,” he said in a telephone interview, referring to a Berkshires resort. “And I ski with my kids, so having something affordable makes a big difference when you have to buy passes for multiple people.”
> 
> He does mostly day trips, visiting resorts within a three-hour drive from his home. He is exactly the type of skier Mr. Fish had in mind when he created Indy. “Our model is, if you can get two to four days and sleep in your own bed, plus a weekend getaway or two, the pass is a great value,” Mr. Fish said.



I spoke to Doug, he's coming east for INDY FEST in March, stay tuned for deets on that.


----------



## Indy Pass

Brownski named Indy Passholder of the Month! 
I'm stoked they listed all six NY Indy resorts along with several others. The Grey Lady rocks. #powdertothepeople??❄️


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> THIS IS AWESOME, and written by one of our own...


Paywalled, just sayin.


----------



## Harvey

I NEVER get through the wall on the NYT ever it seems. I guess it was fate this time.


----------



## MarzNC

Elisabeth does a good job introducing Indy to people who are not likely to know much about multi-resort pass options at all, and probably haven't ever skied enough to make a season pass worth it either. Meaning they are the target market Doug Fish had in mind when he decided to spend his retirement making Indy a reality. She's been writing articles about skiing for The NY Times for a while. If you're wondering how I know . . . I was quoted for an article about the MCP several years ago. She's also a Ski Diva.

November 16, 2021








The Indy Ski Pass Lives Up to Its Name


The lower-cost pass targets skiers who like to stay local and sample smaller, independently owned mountains, while saving money.




www.nytimes.com




by Elisabeth Vincentelli


----------



## MarzNC

Price goes up again for Indy after Nov. 30. 

Currently $299 for adults for Indy, or $399 for Indy+ without any blackout dates. $199 for kids. For someone who is limited to holidays and weekends, adding $100 to not have to worry about blackout dates is quite a bargain. Especially if the idea is to do day trips or go somewhere it's possible to get a motel room for a night or two not that far from the ski area. I can think of how to make that work in the east.









22/23 Alpine Blackout Dates - Indy Pass


Below is a list of all alpine resorts and their blackout policies which apply to the Indy Base Pass, Indy Base AddOn Pass and Indy Base Switch Pass. All categories of Indy+ Passes allow any two days of skiing or riding with zero blackout days. All cross country resorts have NO blackout dates and...




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Wait what? Baby?! That’s Rad. Nothing is bigger. Congratulations!


Are babies smart?


----------



## NYSkiBlog

CONTACT: Doug Fish
doug@indyskipass.com
503.709.0111

_Blacktail Mountain Joins the Indy Pass

By adding a third Montana resort to its strong line-up in the Northern Rockies Indy Pass expands to 81 partner mountains_

*PORTLAND, Ore. (December 14, 2021)* – The Indy Pass has added Montana ski area Blacktail Mountain to its growing list of resorts in the Northern Rockies bringing its total in North America to 77 and 81 worldwide.

Rising above the idyllic Flathead Lake in Lakeside, Montana, Blacktail Mountain offers an impressive 1000 acres,1440 vertical feet, and 250 inches of feather-light Salish Mountain powder. The ski area was founded in 1998 by long-time ski resort veteran, Steve Spencer and is now managed by his daughter, Jessi Wood. Blacktail was recently purchased by Indy Pass resort Mission Ridge who plans to keep the existing management team in place.

“We are very excited to join the Indy Pass coalition and look forward to welcoming Indy Pass holders from all over the country to Flathead Valley where they can experience our abundant snow, unique terrain, and down-home Montana hospitality," said Wood.

The Flathead Valley is famous as the gateway to Glacier National Park and is home to many mountain communities with numerous lodging options. Kalispell is the regional commerce center just 45 minutes from Blacktail. Other Montana resorts on the Indy Pass include Lost Trail Powder Mountain and Red Lodge. Blacktail Mountain will be restricted to only Indy+ Pass holders over Christmas, MLK, and Presidents Weekend holidays.

*Indy Pass Current Prices*

Indy Pass - Adult $329, Kids 12-and-under $139

Indy+ - Adult $429, Kids $189 (no blackouts)

Indy AddOn - Adult $229, Kids $119

Indy+ AddOn - Adult $329, Kids $169


_About the Indy Pass -

In its third season, the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 81 resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding for an affordable price. Indy Pass resorts are independent and uniquely authentic, and many are owned and operated by multi-generational families. _


----------



## tirolski

NYSkiBlog said:


> Blacktail was recently purchased by Indy Pass resort Mission Ridge...


_Mission Ridge currently operates a 2,000-acre ski area outside Wenatchee, Washington. The company drew praise from Blacktail Mountain founder and president Steve Spencer, a Flathead Valley native whose guiding star for more than two decades has been to run a small, community friendly ski area that’s accessible to everyone._








Washington Company Buys Blacktail Mountain Ski Area - Flathead Beacon


The Washington-based Mission Ridge Ski & Board Resort announced on Thursday its purchase of Blacktail Mountain Ski Area in Lakeside, where the beloved ski area has operated since 1998, offering an affordable alternative to the region’s larger, more costly resorts. Mission Ridge currently...



flatheadbeacon.com


----------



## tirolski

It ain’t the Holiday Inn Express but,
..._Motel 6 has also partnered with Indy Pass to offer the hotel chain’s My6 members 10 percent off the purchase of adult and youth Indy Passes for a limited time._








Share Winter and Motel 6 Partner on Snowsports Accessibility Initiativ


SAM Magazine—Providence, R.I., Jan. 28, 2022—In an effort to improve snowsports accessibility, Share Winter Foundation has partnered with Motel 6 to provid




www.saminfo.com


----------



## rfreeman

How much for a my6 membership?


----------



## tirolski

rfreeman said:


> How much for a my6 membership?


rfreeman it’s “free”, just gotta register, so there’s that.


----------



## rfreeman

tirolski said:


> rfreeman it’s “free”, just gotta register, so there’s that.


Nice. Hope they keep it for next year's passes which I imagine will go on sale within the next month or so. Set for this year.


----------



## saratogahalfday

tirolski said:


> It ain’t the Holiday Inn Express but,
> ..._Motel 6 has also partnered with Indy Pass to offer the hotel chain’s My6 members 10 percent off the purchase of adult and youth Indy Passes for a limited time._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share Winter and Motel 6 Partner on Snowsports Accessibility Initiativ
> 
> 
> SAM Magazine—Providence, R.I., Jan. 28, 2022—In an effort to improve snowsports accessibility, Share Winter Foundation has partnered with Motel 6 to provid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saminfo.com


I stayed at a Motel 6 in FL this year, it was an experience.


----------



## rfreeman

> Yeah won't stay at them given any reasonable alternative. My go to chain is Hampton Inn.


----------



## Ripitz

Heads up. I got an email from Indy stating that Mohawk has capacity restrictions. Since it is a mom and pop, they do not have the ability to take reservations. They say to call ahead on weekends and other busy times but the only way to guarantee a parking spot and lift ticket is to get there early.

Also, Berkshire East is now asking for reservations for Indy Pass holders. They can be made on the Berkshire East website. I found this out from someone with instagram. The info has not yet been sent as an email.


----------



## MarzNC

The news about Berkshire East requiring Indy Pass reservations was on Liftblog today. So the word is getting out.


----------



## tirolski

Indy Pass got a write-up in Vail, allegedly.








‘Indy Pass’ co-op signs its first Colorado ski area


It's true that prior commitment from skiers via season pass purchases is helping ski areas sustain their businesses during unpredictable weather years.




www.vaildaily.com


----------



## saratogahalfday

tirolski said:


> Indy Pass got a write-up in Vail, allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Indy Pass’ co-op signs its first Colorado ski area
> 
> 
> It's true that prior commitment from skiers via season pass purchases is helping ski areas sustain their businesses during unpredictable weather years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vaildaily.com


Hmmmm....Sunlight? Buttermilk? Cooper?


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> Indy Pass got a write-up in Vail, allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Indy Pass’ co-op signs its first Colorado ski area
> 
> 
> It's true that prior commitment from skiers via season pass purchases is helping ski areas sustain their businesses during unpredictable weather years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vaildaily.com


Why "allegedly"? The Vail Daily is the local news outlet in the town of Vail. It's not related to VR.



saratogahalfday said:


> Hmmmm....Sunlight? Buttermilk? Cooper?


Buttermilk is one of the four mountains owned by Aspen Ski Corp. Other Colorado independents include Loveland, Monarch, Wolf Creek. Although those aren't that close to the VR Colorado resorts.


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> Why "allegedly"?


Because my fingers typed: allegedly.
I don’t know if he wrote it in Vail or some other place may he have been at the time.
No worries.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

saratogahalfday said:


> Hmmmm....Sunlight? Buttermilk? Cooper?


My money's on Cooper. A pleasant off-the-beaten-path joint with good snow preservation. See my reports from the last few years.


----------



## Harvey

What's the best place to stay if you want to do one day at Suicide 6 and one day at Bolton?


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> What's the best place to stay if you want to do one day at Suicide 6 and one day at Bolton?


Woodstock is a nice town. Stay there.

Or add MRG & stay at the Hyde Away or the MRG Barn or Grundberg House


----------



## saratogahalfday

Harvey said:


> What's the best place to stay if you want to do one day at Suicide 6 and one day at Bolton?


I would hit Suicide first, and either stay over in Woodstock and speed up 89 to Bolton in the morning, or speed up 89 after Suicide and stay in Burlington before hitting Bolton. When I go Indy next year I'm going to do one of those per weekend (one weekend at Bolton, one at Suicude). Have fun!


----------



## saratogahalfday

jamesdeluxe said:


> My money's on Cooper. A pleasant off-the-beaten-path joint with good snow preservation. See my reports from the last few years.


I agree. It would be nice if they could add one or two more in CO so a trip can be made.


----------



## riverc0il

Harvey said:


> What's the best place to stay if you want to do one day at Suicide 6 and one day at Bolton?


S6 isn't going to keep you entertained for a full day (unless you are easily entertained). I assume you would be coming from your Cabin? I would tag S6 and then double back and stay in the Montpelier area. Unless you are looking for something specific in your lodging selection?

Woodstock has a bed base, most of it is probably pricey. Okay town if you want the touristy thing.

S6 to Montpelier is an hour. S6 to Bolton is 1.5. Bolton has on mountain lodging, not really anything else. Burlington also nearby, depending on whether you are coming or going. Directional logistics would impact lodging location.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> What's the best place to stay if you want to do one day at Suicide 6 and one day at Bolton?


I would back @saratogahalfday on the suggestion to stay in Burlington but I am partial to that town as its home to my alma mater and many fond memories. Perhaps skip Suicide all together, bring your touring equipment, spend one day at Bolton, then one morning in the Bolton backcountry followed by an afternoon at Cochrans just for the experience. 

If you sticking to Suicide 6 and Bolton @riverc0il has the right idea with MontP AKA the only state capitol without a McDonalds. That would also open up the ability to dine at Mad Taco which would be a pretty solid add on in my book.


----------



## Harvey

riverc0il said:


> I assume you



Asking for a friend. Should have said that upfront.

But I probably would enjoy S6. I'm not a fan of skiing more than one place in a day.

I agree Woodstock probably too much for this trip.


----------



## Harvey

saratogahalfday said:


> When I go Indy



Use on our our ads to click through and buy! 

(No commish for NYSB, just street cred with Doug!)


----------



## saratogahalfday

Harvey said:


> Use on our our ads to click through and buy!
> 
> (No commish for NYSB, just street cred with Doug!)


Remind me in April, or whenever 2022-2023 passes go on sale!


----------



## Harvey

saratogahalfday said:


> Remind me in April, or whenever 2022-2023 passes go on sale!


Odds of me remember that? Priceless.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Adds **Sunlight Mountain **Colorado*

We are very excited to announce our first Colorado resort and wanted you to be one of the first to know. If you'd like to speak to me or Troy Hawks from Sunlight our contact information is included here. Thanks for all your past support of the Indy Pass and I hope you're having a great season.

*Sunlight Mountain Resort, Colorado Joins Indy Pass*

Sunlight is now available for Indy Pass holders to ski through Spring 2022 and next season.

*PORTLAND, Ore. (February 15, 2021)* – The Indy Pass announced today that Sunlight Mountain Resort would join as a partner resort for the remainder of the 21-22 season and 2022-23 with no blackout days. Sunlight becomes the first in Colorado to join the fast-growing coalition. It's located in the heart of Colorado ski country 10 miles south of Glenwood Springs in between Vail and Aspen. Featuring breathtaking views of Mt. Sopris and the Elk Mountain Range, Sunlight boasts 2010 vertical feet with a summit elevation of 9995, 72 runs, and three lifts that access a wide variety of terrain including one of Colorado’s steepest lift-served runs.

“The entire team here at Sunlight is excited to join the Indy Pass family of independent ski areas and we can’t wait for more skiers and riders to come and enjoy a two-day taste test. We’re confident they will enjoy spreading out on our 730 acres served up the old school Rocky Mountain way,” said Sunlight's Troy Hawks.

"Adding Sunlight is a huge win for Indy Passholders. Colorado is North America's ground zero for skiing and snowboarding and now we have access to one of the most cherished indie mountains remaining in that great state, said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. The mountain skis much bigger than it looks on paper and the base operation is as authentic and laid back as anything you'll find in the West."










Regards,
Doug Fish
CONTACT: Doug Fish
doug@indyskipass.com


----------



## raisingarizona

NYSkiBlog said:


> *Indy Adds **Sunlight Mountain** Colorado*
> 
> We are very excited to announce our first Colorado resort and wanted you to be one of the first to know. If you'd like to speak to me or Troy Hawks from Sunlight our contact information is included here. Thanks for all your past support of the Indy Pass and I hope you're having a great season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Doug Fish
> CONTACT: Doug Fish
> doug@indyskipass.com
> 
> View attachment 12979


Sunlight looks like a legit fun mountain to me.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Excellent! Here's my Sunlight report from MLK weekend two years ago.

If Indy Pass could figure out a way to add Cooper, Powderhorn, and/or Monarch, they'd have a great handful of ski areas.


----------



## saratogahalfday

jamesdeluxe said:


> Excellent! Here's my Sunlight report from MLK weekend two years ago.
> 
> If Indy Pass could figure out a way to add Cooper, Powderhorn, and/or Monarch, they'd have a great handful of ski areas.


They will definitely need another mountain in CO. Cooper doesn't sound like they're joining a multi-pass anytime soon.


----------



## Harvey

Yea I don't think it's about Indy figuring it out. The mountain's got to want it.


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> Excellent! Here's my Sunlight report from MLK weekend two years ago.
> 
> If Indy Pass could figure out a way to add Cooper, Powderhorn, and/or Monarch, they'd have a great handful of ski areas.


What about Wolf Creek? It's as good in some ways for powder as Monarch or even Powder Mountain. Although now that I've discovered WCSA, I'd just as soon it stayed off Indy.


----------



## Andy_ROC

jamesdeluxe said:


> Excellent! Here's my Sunlight report from MLK weekend two years ago.
> 
> If Indy Pass could figure out a way to add Cooper, Powderhorn, and/or Monarch, they'd have a great handful of ski areas.


Looks like a place I'd like to ski.


----------



## tirolski

_"Idaho’s Tamarack Resort Offers Free Ski Relief for Epic and Ikon Passholders"_
 EPIC DEAL TO COMBAT WOES OF EPIC LINES


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I'm heading to Boulder for a company offsite ending on March 3rd and thinking of trying to use my Indy Pass to go somewhere. I suppose this could be an option. I'm also considering hoping a flight to SLC and doing maybe Powder and Beaver Mountain but I hear conditions out there aren't so great. I do still wish the Indy pass had a 4 day option. It makes it hard to "Make a trip" out of it.

Boise is another option but no direct flights and bit more expensive

Anyone have a good suggestion. If you were finding yourself in Boulder and going to ski 4 days on Indy where would you go?


----------



## Flying Z

the weather outlook for Colorado is good so I'd go to Ski Sunlight for at least one Indy day, and also pick up a GEMS card (2:1 tix) if you have someone to pair with and go to loveland/Abasin.


----------



## rebel1916

I posted a trip report of an Indy trip I did to Idaho, if anyone is interested.


----------



## MarzNC

Got an email with a reminder of the locations that are requiring Indy Pass reservations. A couple decided to move that way mid-season. Perhaps because of the number of redemptions over MLK weekend.

As I discovered at Berkshire East, making a reservation doesn't automatically add a day to the RFID card. It was quick to get it added but did mean a stop at the ticket desk was needed. Not a big deal midweek since that could be done in the main lodge and the line was 3-4 people.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*No Indy Price Increase - New Mega Switch Pass - On Sale Now!*

Adults are $279, Kids $119 for two days each at 82 independent, less-crowded resorts

PORTLAND, Ore. (March 2, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that there will be no price increase for the 22-23 season, and mega pass holders will receive a $20 discount incentive to make the switch and experience what it's like at less crowded Indy Resorts. _All current Indy Resort Partners, including Jay Peak, Vermont are expected to return next season, and a final resort roster along with blackout dates will be released on May 1._

The Indy Switch Pass has been created for all Epic, Ikon, and Mountain Collective passholders. It is JUST $259 for adults and $109 for kids for a limited time. Purchasers are required to upload a receipt from the purchase of their current, 21-22 Epic, Ikon, or Mountain Collective pass in order to qualify. All Indy Passes provide two days each at 82 independent, authentic resorts.

"With last year's price increase we've found the sweet spot where our resorts are receiving a solid payout for each visit so no price increases are necessary at this time, said Indy Pass founder, Doug Fish. Our new Indy Switch Pass presents an option for anyone who bought an over-sold mega pass and allows those folks to experience the less crowded, laid-back atmosphere at small-to-mid-sized, independent resorts. We invite them to join the Indy Revolution and see what they've been missing!"

*Renewal Discount*

Current Indy Passholders will receive a unique loyalty code via email with a 10% discount on any Indy Pass purchased before May 17th. The discount is larger than last year's renewal incentive, making the price for returning pass holders less than last year. Adult passes are just $251 before the 3% service fee is applied to offset processing costs.

*Interest-Free Payment Plan*

Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by April 1, payments are less than $28/month for an adult pass and $69/month for a family of four with two kids under 13.

*Indy Pass 22-23 Prices*

Indy Pass - Adult $279, Kids 12-and-under $119
Indy+ - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
Indy AddOn - Adult $189, Kids $89 (partner resort season passholders only)
Indy+ AddOn - Adult $289, Kids $139
Indy Switch Pass - Adult $259, Kids $109, Adult+ $359, Kids+ $159 (limited time offer)

About the Indy Pass -

The Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America in just its third season. It offers 82 resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding for an affordable price. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic, and many are owned and operated by multi-generational families.

EXPECTED 22-23 PARTICIPATING RESORTS

PACIFIC REGION - 14
ALASKA -- Eaglecrest Ski Area
BRITISH COLUMBIA -- Apex Mountain Resort, Manning Park, Sovereign Lake, Sasquatch Mountain
CALIFORNIA -- China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park, Snow Valley
OREGON – Hoodoo, Mt. Ashland
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass

ROCKY MOUNTAIN REGION - 18
ALBERTA -- Castle Mountain Resort, Ski Marmot Basin
ARIZONA -- Sunrise Park Ski Area
COLORADO -- Sunlight Mountain Resort
IDAHO -- Brundage Mountain, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort, Pomerelle, Soldier Mountain
MONTANA -- Blacktail Mountain, Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
UTAH -- Beaver Mountain, Eagle Point, Powder Mountain
WYOMING -- Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area, Antelope Butte

MIDWEST REGION - 20
IOWA -- Seven Oaks, Sundown Mountain
MICHIGAN -- Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area
MINNESOTA -- Lutsen Mountains, Spirit Mountain, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Detroit Mountain, Buck Hill
SOUTH DAKOTA -- Terry Peak Ski Area
WISCONSIN -- Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin, The Rock Snowpark

EASTERN REGION - 17
CONNECTICUT -- Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
MASSACHUSETTS -- Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
MAINE -- Saddleback Mountain
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain, Waterville Valley
NEW YORK -- Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Swain Resort, Snow Ridge Ski Resort, Titus Mountain, West Mountain
VERMONT -- Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six, Jay Peak Resort
*Catamount straddles NY/MA border

MID-ATLANTIC REGION - 9
NORTH CAROLINA -- Cataloochee Ski Area
PENNSYLVANIA -- Blue Knob Resort, Montage Mountain, Shawnee Mountain
TENNESSEE -- Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
VIRGINIA -- Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
WEST VIRGINIA -- Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort

JAPAN TOHOKU REGION - 4
Okunakayama Kogen - Ninohe District, Iwate
Geto Kogen - Kitakami, Iwate
Shimokura/Pandora - Hachimantai, Iwate
Tazawako - Semboku, Akita

==============================
MEDIA CONTACT
==============================

Doug Fish
503.709.0111
doug@indyskipass.com
https://www.indyskipass.com


----------



## MarzNC

Here's @Stu 's take on the Indy Pass pricing for 2022-23. Covers what the Switch discount really means for people who had both Indy and Ikon, MCP, or Epic for 2021-22.

Feb. 23, 2022








2022-23 Indy Pass Prices Stay Flat, All 82 Partners Expected to Return


Indy introduces “Switch Pass” discount for current multi-mountain pass holders




www.stormskiing.com


----------



## saratogahalfday

NYSkiBlog said:


> *No Indy Price Increase - New Mega Switch Pass - On Sale Now!*
> 
> Adults are $279, Kids $119 for two days each at 82 independent, less-crowded resorts
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. (March 2, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that there will be no price increase for the 22-23 season, and mega pass holders will receive a $20 discount incentive to make the switch and experience what it's like at less crowded Indy Resorts. _All current Indy Resort Partners, including Jay Peak, Vermont are expected to return next season, and a final resort roster along with blackout dates will be released on May 1._
> 
> The Indy Switch Pass has been created for all Epic, Ikon, and Mountain Collective passholders. It is JUST $259 for adults and $109 for kids for a limited time. Purchasers are required to upload a receipt from the purchase of their current, 21-22 Epic, Ikon, or Mountain Collective pass in order to qualify. All Indy Passes provide two days each at 82 independent, authentic resorts.
> 
> "With last year's price increase we've found the sweet spot where our resorts are receiving a solid payout for each visit so no price increases are necessary at this time, said Indy Pass founder, Doug Fish. Our new Indy Switch Pass presents an option for anyone who bought an over-sold mega pass and allows those folks to experience the less crowded, laid-back atmosphere at small-to-mid-sized, independent resorts. We invite them to join the Indy Revolution and see what they've been missing!"
> 
> *Renewal Discount*
> 
> Current Indy Passholders will receive a unique loyalty code via email with a 10% discount on any Indy Pass purchased before May 17th. The discount is larger than last year's renewal incentive, making the price for returning pass holders less than last year. Adult passes are just $251 before the 3% service fee is applied to offset processing costs.
> 
> *Interest-Free Payment Plan*
> 
> Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by April 1, payments are less than $28/month for an adult pass and $69/month for a family of four with two kids under 13.
> 
> *Indy Pass 22-23 Prices*
> 
> Indy Pass - Adult $279, Kids 12-and-under $119
> Indy+ - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
> Indy AddOn - Adult $189, Kids $89 (partner resort season passholders only)
> Indy+ AddOn - Adult $289, Kids $139
> Indy Switch Pass - Adult $259, Kids $109, Adult+ $359, Kids+ $159 (limited time offer)
> 
> About the Indy Pass -
> 
> The Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America in just its third season. It offers 82 resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding for an affordable price. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic, and many are owned and operated by multi-generational families.
> 
> EXPECTED 22-23 PARTICIPATING RESORTS
> 
> PACIFIC REGION - 14
> ALASKA -- Eaglecrest Ski Area
> BRITISH COLUMBIA -- Apex Mountain Resort, Manning Park, Sovereign Lake, Sasquatch Mountain
> CALIFORNIA -- China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park, Snow Valley
> OREGON – Hoodoo, Mt. Ashland
> WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass
> 
> ROCKY MOUNTAIN REGION - 18
> ALBERTA -- Castle Mountain Resort, Ski Marmot Basin
> ARIZONA -- Sunrise Park Ski Area
> COLORADO -- Sunlight Mountain Resort
> IDAHO -- Brundage Mountain, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort, Pomerelle, Soldier Mountain
> MONTANA -- Blacktail Mountain, Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
> UTAH -- Beaver Mountain, Eagle Point, Powder Mountain
> WYOMING -- Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area, Antelope Butte
> 
> MIDWEST REGION - 20
> IOWA -- Seven Oaks, Sundown Mountain
> MICHIGAN -- Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area
> MINNESOTA -- Lutsen Mountains, Spirit Mountain, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Detroit Mountain, Buck Hill
> SOUTH DAKOTA -- Terry Peak Ski Area
> WISCONSIN -- Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin, The Rock Snowpark
> 
> EASTERN REGION - 17
> CONNECTICUT -- Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
> MASSACHUSETTS -- Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
> MAINE -- Saddleback Mountain
> NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain, Waterville Valley
> NEW YORK -- Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Swain Resort, Snow Ridge Ski Resort, Titus Mountain, West Mountain
> VERMONT -- Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six, Jay Peak Resort
> *Catamount straddles NY/MA border
> 
> MID-ATLANTIC REGION - 9
> NORTH CAROLINA -- Cataloochee Ski Area
> PENNSYLVANIA -- Blue Knob Resort, Montage Mountain, Shawnee Mountain
> TENNESSEE -- Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
> VIRGINIA -- Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
> WEST VIRGINIA -- Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort
> 
> JAPAN TOHOKU REGION - 4
> Okunakayama Kogen - Ninohe District, Iwate
> Geto Kogen - Kitakami, Iwate
> Shimokura/Pandora - Hachimantai, Iwate
> Tazawako - Semboku, Akita
> 
> ==============================
> MEDIA CONTACT
> ==============================
> 
> Doug Fish
> 503.709.0111
> doug@indyskipass.com
> https://www.indyskipass.com


Just bought mine, and used the link from the homepage .


----------



## Harvey

saratogahalfday said:


> Just bought mine, and used the link from the homepage .


Thank you so much!


----------



## saratogahalfday

Harvey said:


> Thank you so much!


I'm just glad I remembered! Already looking forward to a return to the small mountains next season.


----------



## riverc0il

When do those discount code emails go out to current pass holders? Any current pass holders get one yet?


----------



## Brownski

Check your junk folder maybe


----------



## MarzNC

riverc0il said:


> When do those discount code emails go out to current pass holders? Any current pass holders get one yet?


I got mine already. Was in the middle of an announcement email under the heading "10% Loyalty Discount." Deadline to use it is May 17.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> I would back @saratogahalfday on the suggestion to stay in Burlington but I am partial to that town as its home to my alma mater and many fond memories. Perhaps skip Suicide all together, bring your touring equipment, spend one day at Bolton, then one morning in the Bolton backcountry followed by an afternoon at Cochrans just for the experience.


@Low Angle Life there’s a nice write-up about Cochran’s and a movie too boot.








Vermont's first family of skiing gets national attention in HBO special about Cochran's


Cochran's Ski Area in Richmond gets featured in Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel on HBO for its ability to turn out so many olympian skiers.



www.burlingtonfreepress.com


----------



## jamesdeluxe

NYSkiBlog said:


> All current Indy Resort Partners, including Jay Peak, Vermont are expected to return next season


Impressive that none of the partner ski areas are bailing. I suspect that Laz still doesn't feel that the Indy Pass math works for Platte?


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> I suspect that Laz still doesn't feel that the Indy Pass math works for Platte?


I don't want to take the time to look this up, but how do these passes work? How much $ does a ski area get when a Indy Pass holder shows up.


----------



## Brownski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Impressive that none of the partner ski areas are bailing. I suspect that Laz still doesn't feel that the Indy Pass math works for Platte?


He’s following his own program. It seems to be working. There was bus-full after bus-full of NYC beginners arriving every weekend this year


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't want to take the time to look this up, but how do these passes work? How much $ does a ski area get when a Indy Pass holder shows up.



This is the way I understand it.

Indy sells a bunch of passes. They keep a % of that total, might be 15. The rest of the money is divided up paid to the resorts based on how many Indy Pass redemptions they get. So the "yield" - revenue per skier day for each ski area - is not determined in advance. The whole system is based on an estimate of how many days on average each passholder redeems. (Those estimates have proven to be pretty accurate.) If every skier went to every ski area on the pass and skied 2 days, it would never work.


----------



## MarzNC

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't want to take the time to look this up, but how do these passes work? How much $ does a ski area get when a Indy Pass holder shows up.


The general idea is that 85% of the money collected is distributed to the ski areas/resorts on Indy based on the number of redemptions each location has by the end of a particular season. The reason the price went up a bit in 2021-22 was to make the pot big enough that it was enough for larger resorts like Powder Mountain to be interested.

When Waterville Valley joined mid-season, it ended up with the most redemptions in New England. Maybe even out of all locations.

The comparison Doug Fish notes in interviews is that reciprocal agreements may be hard to hold together in the long run. For instance the Freedom Pass is uneven. That means the larger ski areas are more likely to have to give a few free days to season pass holders from smaller ski areas. The perk is 3 free days at all the members. Plattekill dropped out.

However, the Freedom Pass is apparently going to return for 2022-23 with new Partners according to the website. It was created around 2014.

Nov 2020








						Freedom Pass Returns with 10 Partner Ski Areas
					

The Storm Skiing Journal apologizes for being fake news




					www.stormskiing.com


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Indy sells a bunch of passes. They keep a % of that total, might be 15. The rest of the money is divided up paid to the resorts based on how many Indy Pass redemptions they get. So the "yield" - revenue per skier day for each ski area - is not determined in advance. The whole system is based on an estimate of how many days on average each passholder redeems. (Those estimates have proven to be pretty accurate.) If every skier went to every ski area on the pass and skied 2 days, it would never work.


The initial target market for Indy were people who didn't ski more than 4-5 days a season, usually restricted to weekends, because of other aspects of their busy lives work, other activities of their children, etc. For a family with a kid or two, using Indy to get in a few ski days by doing a little planning and a few hours of driving, it can be more fun than just going to the local bump. Potentially less money too if the family can only ski on weekends.

I've used Indy to explore places in "tourist mode" that I probably wouldn't bother with given that I live in NC. I hadn't made the 5 hour trek to Cataloochee in western NC since it's smaller than my home hill and the drive is an hour longer from my house. Also never checked out Canaan Valley in WV or Bryce in VA, which are day trip distance from Massanutten.

My friend from central PA went to Mohawk because one of her adult children moved near there. It's a tiny hill and they had no idea what to expect. Turned out that even the young man who is a former racer had a good time. His mother used Indy for a day at Mohawk, plus did two days at Berkshire East, a day at West Mountain, and a half day at Canaan Valley. She joined me for two separate driving ski trips based on Indy. She only recently had the time and interest to go exploring. Indy is a perfect fit. Her family never realized how much fun a small well-run mountain can be.

When using Indy, I spend money either at the ski area for food or at other places nearby before/after skiing. I had a good time with my friend this season. The ski areas where I went and local economy gained some revenue even when snow conditions weren't that great. Win-win-win in my way of thinking.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> Indy sells a bunch of passes. They keep a % of that total, might be 15. The rest of the money is divided up paid to the resorts based on how many Indy Pass redemptions they get


So the resorts hope that Indy skiers purchase a lot of F&B and/or stay in on-mountain lodging if that exists?



MarzNC said:


> the Freedom Pass is apparently going to return for 2022-23 with new Partners according to the website. It was created around 2014.


Here's a recent TR from a very under-the-radar Utah ski area that's on both the Freedom Pass and Indy Pass. I guess it doesn't harm the resort to be on both passes?


----------



## Harvey

No, yes, maybe. Every mountain wants every customer to buy F&B and/or lodging. Maybe if you are stringing together a trip with multiple indies you are more likely to buy lodging.

More like, the resorts hope that they get a lot of redemptions and no one else does!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Thanks for explaining that
Seems complicated, yet simple at the same time.


----------



## Brownski

I think it’s more of a “I’d rather get the $30 and expose my hill to a new skier than get $0 and never pop up on this guys radar” (or whatever the redemption is) rather than a loss leader to boost F&B.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> I think it’s more of a “I’d rather get the $30 and expose my hill to a new skier than get $0 and never pop up on this guys radar” (or whatever the redemption is) rather than a loss leader to boost F&B.


I think this is correct, but I'm pretty sure the number is higher than $30.

The question comes down to total revenue vs yield. IF you have available capacity, do you want to increase revenue and lower yield?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Brownski said:


> I’d rather get the $30 and expose my hill to a new skier than get $0 and never pop up on this guys radar


Right. I imagine that a ski area residing permanently on the "best-kept secret" list is not a recipe for sustainability.


----------



## Harvey

Who are we talking about here?

Like I said, it's more than $30.


----------



## Brownski

I think a lot of them would be “best kept secret” candidates. Bolton, Magic, Greek. I never would have visited Mohawk or Shawnee and they’re right in my backyard. I knew Catamount already but a lot of other people didn’t. The only one I can think of that was really well known is Jay


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> I think this is correct, but I'm pretty sure the number is higher than $30.
> 
> The question comes down to total revenue vs yield. IF you have available capacity, do you want to increase revenue and lower yield?


Thinking back to what Doug said in interviews before the first Indy season, he mentioned a percentage of the window rate that was the goal. Can't remember what it was but it was clearly enough for the early adopters to buy into the idea.

Bottom line is that for every redemption at least some of the people wouldn't have gone at all. I know that's true for Massanutten and Bryce. Bryce is an hour from Mnut. I'd never bothered to go even when I was staying solo for a week at Mnut. The midweek tickets are cheap. But it wasn't worth doing a day trip just for variety.

I have a friend who lives in DC who got Indy. As it turned out he really likes Bryce and Massanutten for local skiing. Since he grew up skiing in Utah, it had never occurred to him to try Bryce or Massanutten or Canaan Valley. Indy made a difference.


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> I think a lot of them would be “best kept secret” candidates. Bolton, Magic, Greek. I never would have visited Mohawk or Shawnee and they’re right in my backyard. I knew Catamount already but a lot of other people didn’t. The only one I can think of that was really well known is Jay


For the Boston market, Pat's Peak and Berkshire East are getting fans because of Indy. So is Waterville Valley. These are places that don't do much marketing for assorted reasons.

The posts on the FB Indy Passholders group include plenty of people who say something like "so much fun, never knew about XX before." These are people who are happy to be buying Indy again for next season. That goes for all regions . . . northeast, midwest, northern Rockies, and PacNW.


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> Here's a recent TR from a very under-the-radar Utah ski area that's on both the Freedom Pass and Indy Pass. I guess it doesn't harm the resort to be on both passes?


Different functions for the two multi-resort passes. The free days for the Freedom Pass are a perk that encourages locals to buy a season pass. The Indy Pass with the Add-on option can also do that. I've done the Add-on to my Massanutten pass for a couple seasons.

I think most people who buy Indy don't also have a local 1-location season pass. They are the original target market, meaning the people who ski well under 10 days a season because that's all that fits in their busy lives.

The folks who get Indy and Ikon/Epic, and perhaps a local season pass too are the ski nuts. 🙃


----------



## MarzNC

Campgottagopee said:


> Thanks for explaining that
> Seems complicated, yet simple at the same time.


It's pretty simple math at the end of the season. Total Redemption Revenue divided by Total Number of Redemptions = Amount per Redemption. Indy provides the software that every location uses. An Indy passholder gets an email every time there is a redemption as a check. So the Total For Location = Amount per Redemption x Number of Location Redemption.

The actual staff required to manage Indy is pretty small. Of the 15%, most of that money is used for marketing costs. Doug co-founded an ad agency long ago. He knows how to get free advertising, as well as make the best use of email and info that's easy to find online. He's done interviews and podcasts with all sorts of news and ski media outlets in the last few years.

Doug essentially retired in order to get Indy off the ground. The concept had been floating around in his head for a few years before he started looking for GMs who would be willing to give the idea a try. The first list was all locations in the west, mostly the PacNW because he is from Portland. His company also had a bit of experience in the mid-Atlantic ski scene because Subaru liked a program that was set up in the PacNW and wanted to expand the idea.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

INDY GOES NORDIC!
Hello and happy trails!

We are very excited to announce a major expansion into cross-country skiing that gives our passholders two trail passes to some of the best XC resorts in North America.

In addition, our new Indy XC Pass is on sale now for $69 for adults and $29 for kids 12-and-under providing two trail passes at each resort. 10% of the sale price will be donated to the Cross Country Ski Areas Association (CCSAA) a great champion of a sport that is exploding in popularity.

We welcome this passionate community of skiers and independent resorts to our coalition of lift-serving indies and dedicated downhillers. As far as we're concerned, the more people enjoying snow sports the better, and we're delighted to offer common ground (snow-covered that is) for all those who love sliding on the stuff.

Even if cross-country isn't your thing, I hope you'll spread the news that the Revolution also rides on skinny skis!

Stay Stoked!

Doug Fish

Founding Cross Country Partners
Sovereign Lake Nordic Club, BC
High Point Cross Country Ski Center, NJ
JacksonXC, NH
Mapelag Resort, MN
White Grass Touring Center, WV
Waterville Valley Resorts, NH
Woodstock Nordic Center, VT


----------



## OldTimer88

Does the Indy Pass offer any discounts on stay and ski options to include ski access, hotel, etc?


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Indy Pass Lodging Deals - Indy Pass


Whether it’s a long weekend or a month-long sojourn, your Indy Pass is your passport to an authentic and affordable ski vacation. Indy Pass offers two main types of lodging options in the maps below. The red listings are local VRBOs. By booking through Indy Pass, you can not only see the...




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## MarzNC

OldTimer88 said:


> Does the Indy Pass offer any discounts on stay and ski options to include ski access, hotel, etc?


If you look at the website for some Indy locations, I'm guessing that some may include a section for Lodging for local independent BnB, motels, or ski lodges. Like blackout dates, the Indy locations make their own business decisions.

In general, relatively inexpensive lodging near Indy ski areas in the northeast can be found within a 30-45 min drive. Of course, prices will be higher for Friday and Saturday nights. For instance, staying in Pittsfield or Lee, MA can work as a home base for Catamount, Berkshire East, and West Mountain. During the winter, plenty of beds in the Queensbury/Lake George area near West Mountain.


----------



## MarzNC

I ended up using my Indy Pass for 5 days in the northeast plus a day at Powder Mountain. Since I got the Indy as an Add-on to a Massanutten season pass, it came out to $31.50 per use.

The plan was to explore a new region using Indy. Ended up being the Berkshires plus West Mountain instead of the midwest. PowMow was a bonus during an unexpected spring break trip to SLC with my friend's teen's spring break.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

A Few Less Blackouts
(And a Ton More Resorts)

We get it. Blackouts suck, but nobody likes $200 tickets and 30-minute lift lines either. We want it cheap and we want it all to ourselves. So let's face it, if we don't put some limits in place, holidays are gonna get ugly.

The Indy Base Pass (new name) will have blackouts but we've actually reduced the total days and made them easier to figure out. The Indy+ Pass, for just $100 more, will never have blackouts.
Four Blackout Periods at 29 of 92 Resorts
Dec 24 - Jan 2 (21 resorts)
Jan 14-16 + Feb 18-20 (23 resorts)
Saturdays from Dec 24 - Mar 11 (11 resorts)
Sundays from Dec 25 - Mar 12 (5 resorts)
NO BLACKOUTS AT 64 RESORTS INCLUDING:
Jay Peak, Bolton Valley, Saddleback, Tamarack, Spirit Mountain
Resort Blackout Breakdown
New Indy Resorts

Alpine Resorts

Kelly Canyon Resort - Ririe, ID
Located in the Targhee National Forest, Kelly Canyon features 1200 vertical feet and four chairlifts to go with 200 inches of fluffy Rocky Mountain powder.

Ski Bluewood - Dayton, WA
Explore nearly 400 acres and 1100 vertical feet of lift-served terrain at the second-highest base elevation in Washington state.

Ski Sawmill - Morris, PA
Find a charming family-run resort in north-central PA with 5 lifts, tubing a terrain park, and night skiing, plus onsite lodging and 550 skiable acres.

Cross Country Resorts

Rikert Nordic Center - Ripton, VT
Explore over 55 km of terrain perfect for skate and classic skiing, snowshoeing, and fat-biking at Rikert Nordic Cente in the heart of the Green Mountains.

Enchanted Forest - Red River, NM
New Mexico’s premier destination for cross-country skiing with 33 km of trails, 15 km of snowshoe trails, 5 km of “dog-friendly” trails, and miles of backcountry terrain.

22/23 Early Bird Pricing

Indy Base Pass
Adults $279, Kids $119

Indy+ No Blackouts
Adults $379, Kids $169

AddOn Pass
Adults $189, Kids $89
Partner Resort Season Passholders Only

Switch Pass
Adults $259, Kids $109
21/22 Epic, Ikon, and Mountain Collective Passholders Only


Early Bird Pricing Ends May 17th - Buy Now and Save up to $50

Pay just $31/month before May 1
No Interest. No credit check. No lenders.


----------



## westcoastben

Just re-upped the AddOn pass for myself and the boys...


----------



## Harvey

Use our ad! on the homepage.


----------



## Peter Minde

....and now, there's an Indy Pass for nordic: 









Indy XC Pass Debuts for 2022–23 - Cross Country Skier


Since its debut in 2019, the Indy Pass has provided alpine skiers with affordable access to numerous independently owned ski areas across the U.S. and Canada, and even Japan. This past winter, Sovereign Lake Nordic Center in Vernon, British Columbia, became the first cross country ski area to...




www.crosscountryskier.com


----------



## Brownski

Supposed to be some new hills announced today I think


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Supposed to be some new hills announced today I think


Yup @11.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524005206308147207


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*INDY ADDS A RESORT TIER FOR DISCOUNTED LIFT TICKETS

Indy Allied Resorts will offer up to 50% off daily lift tickets for Indy Passholders


PORTLAND, Ore. (May 10, 2022)* – The Indy Pass announced today that a new category of resorts, called Indy Allied Resorts, will offer discounted lift tickets to Indy Pass holders. The following resorts are the first to sign up for this new program.


Bousquet Mountain, MA
Burke Mountain, VT
Dartmouth Skiway, NH
McIntyre Ski Area, NH
Middlebury College Snow Bowl, VT
Whaleback Mountain, NH

Lift tickets will be discounted by 25% on holidays and weekends from December 24 through March 12, 2023, and by 50% on all other days. Indy Pass holders must show ID at the ticket window in order to purchase their lift tickets. There is a limit of one non-transferable lift ticket per day per Indy Pass holder.

"The Indy Pass coalition is striving to be as inclusive as possible so that all independent resorts can benefit from this alliance, said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. Because we've reached "peak density" in some regions, the Allied Resort program allows us to expand without affecting the economics of our model."

"Whaleback Mountain is stoked to be at the forefront of the new Indy Allied Resorts program. The Indy Pass family of resorts aligns with our mission and demonstrates a mutual commitment to celebrating the soul of skiing," said Jon Hunt, Whaleback Mountain GM.

Allied Resorts' unrestricted season passholders are eligible to purchase Indy AddOn Passes which are discounted up to 30%. Season passholders can purchase the AddOn Pass at indyskipass.com and upload a photo of their season pass or season pass receipt for verification. A season pass upload verification is not required at the time of purchase.

Any resort in the US and Canada not aligned with the Epic, Ikon, or Mountain Collective passes is welcome to apply to become a Partner Resort or an Allied Resort member by emailing info@indyskipass.com.


*Indy Pass 22-23 Early Bird Prices through May 17th*
Indy Base Pass - Adult $279, Kids (12-and-under) $119
Indy+ Pass - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $189, Kids $89 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $289, Kids $139
Indy Base Switch Pass - Adult $259, Kids $109 (Mega Passholders only)
Indy+ Switch Pass - Adult+ $359, Kids+ $159
Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)

Interest-Free, No-Credit Payment Plan
Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by May 17, payments are less than $35/month for an adult pass and $99/month for a family of four with two kids under 13. No credit check or credit app is needed and no lenders/banks are involved.

_About the Indy Pass -
After three seasons, the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 92 Alpine and Nordic resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding for an affordable price. An additional six resorts provide discounted lift tickets for Indy Pass holders. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic, and many are owned and operated by multi-generational families. _

*22/23 RESORTS*​DOWNHILL RESORTS - 83

*PACIFIC REGION - 14*
ALASKA -- Eaglecrest Ski Area
BRITISH COLUMBIA -- Apex Mountain Resort, Manning Park, Sasquatch Mountain
CALIFORNIA -- China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park, Snow Valley
OREGON – Hoodoo, Mt. Ashland
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North, Ski Bluewood, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass

*ROCKY MOUNTAIN REGION - 18*
ALBERTA -- Castle Mountain Resort
ARIZONA -- Sunrise Park Ski Area
COLORADO -- Sunlight Mountain Resort
IDAHO -- Brundage Mountain, Kelly Canyon, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort, Pomerelle, Soldier Mountain
MONTANA -- Blacktail Mountain, Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
UTAH -- Beaver Mountain, Eagle Point, Powder Mountain
WYOMING -- Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area, Antelope Butte

*MIDWEST REGION - 20*
IOWA -- Seven Oaks, Sundown Mountain
MICHIGAN -- Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area
MINNESOTA -- Lutsen Mountains, Spirit Mountain, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Detroit Mountain, Buck Hill
SOUTH DAKOTA -- Terry Peak Ski Area
WISCONSIN -- Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin, The Rock Snowpark

*EASTERN REGION - 17*
CONNECTICUT -- Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
MASSACHUSETTS -- Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
MAINE -- Saddleback Mountain
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain, Waterville Valley
NEW YORK -- Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Swain Resort, Snow Ridge Ski Resort, Titus Mountain, West Mountain
VERMONT -- Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six, Jay Peak Resort
*Catamount straddles NY/MA border

*MID-ATLANTIC REGION - 10*
NORTH CAROLINA -- Cataloochee Ski Area
PENNSYLVANIA -- Blue Knob Resort, Montage Mountain, Ski Sawmill, Shawnee Mountain
TENNESSEE -- Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
VIRGINIA -- Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
WEST VIRGINIA -- Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort

*JAPAN TOHOKU REGION - 4*
Okunakayama Kogen - Ninohe District, Iwate
Geto Kogen - Kitakami, Iwate
Shimokura/Pandora - Hachimantai, Iwate
Tazawako - Semboku, Akita

*CROSS COUNTRY RESORTS - 9*
BRITISH COLUMBIA - Sovereign Lakes Nordic Club
MINNESOTA -- Mapelap Resort
NEW HAMPSHIRE (2) -- Waterville Valley Resort, JacksonXC
NEW JERSEY -- High Point Cross Country Ski Center
NEW MEXICO -- Enchanted Forest XC
VERMONT -- Woodstock Nordic Center, Rikert Nordic Center
WEST VIRGINIA -- White Grass Touring Center

*ALLIED RESORTS - 6*
MASSACHUSETTS -- Bousquet Mountain
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Dartmouth Skiway, McIntyre Ski Area, Whaleback Mountain
VERMONT -- Burke Mountain, Middlebury College Snow Bowl


----------



## Peter Minde

I might have to buy the XC pass.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> I might have to buy the XC pass.


Use our link!

indyskipass.com


----------



## Emily

With numerous blackout dates depending upon the ski area, and now the allied resorts, the Indy Pass is getting a bit too confusing. It's as if they want to grow their product, but will allow just about any stipulation a participating ski area wants.


----------



## tirolski

Emily said:


> With numerous blackout dates depending upon the ski area, and now the allied resorts, the Indy Pass is getting a bit too confusing. It's as if they want to grow their product, but will allow just about any stipulation a participating ski area wants.


Stu made a color coded spreadsheet that should lower confusion.








Indy Pass Introduces “Allied Resorts” Program With Discounts at 6 New England Ski Areas, Including Burke


Program poises Indy Pass for massive expansion, allows local passholders to purchase discounted Indy Pass




www.stormskiing.com


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Emily said:


> It's as if they want to grow their product, but will allow just about any stipulation a participating ski area wants.


Right. I wonder how many of ski areas in the original Indy Pass format will convert to the "allied resorts" 50% model.


----------



## Emily

Stu's spreadsheet certainly helps, but it's just odd that each ski area has its own blackout nuances. There is little consistency. For example, it looks like Cannon is the only Indy that blackouts the weekends. Then there are those that blackout X-mas, while yet others blackout all three major holidays. 

I guess you can avoid the spreadsheet blackouts by simply purchasing the Indy Plus pass. Then there's the new Indy Switch pass. I don't know. To me, it confuses the consumer. Keep it simple.

Lastly, I too wonder if any existing Indy's will switch to the Allied program. They may have just opened a can of worms..


----------



## MarzNC

Emily said:


> Lastly, I too wonder if any existing Indy's will switch to the Allied program. They may have just opened a can of worms..


The only reason for a ski area/resort to switch to being just an Allied program is if the "yield" for usage of Indy ended up less than what a ski area will get by giving a discount to Indy passholders. Presumably the setup for Indy would avoid that scenario.

What makes Indy good for less well known places is that they get money for every use, while benefitting from regional and national marketing that isn't costing any money. Doug Fish has a very successful marketing background going way back that led to him having his own company for quite a while. He retired to make Indy a reality in order to add something to the ski industry for people who ski less than 10 days a season because they have busy lives and skiing is on the expensive side, even when just doing day trips.

From a usage standpoint, there are two Indy passes: Indy Base and Indy+. Indy+ means no blackout dates at all for $100 more than Indy Base. Indy Add-on and Indy Switch are simply lower cost options for people who have a relevant 1-location season pass or Ikon/Epic/MCP.


----------



## trackbiker

I just bought mine. (Used the link, Harvey.)
I find it a great value for someone who doesn't have a season pass to one area. I used mine 13 times this past season which works out to $22.00/day. At $29.00 less than last year it should be a good value for me next year as well.
I don't find the blackouts that confusing. Most of the old multi-area ski cards had black out dates which were pretty standard as Christmas week, MLK, and Presidents weekends. I don't like to ski those crowded weekends anyway. I think Cannon only had Saturdays blacked out last season. Now it's Saturday and Sunday. I skied there on a Friday this season. If I'm going that far it's usually for a long weekend so it's no big deal to ski there Friday or Monday. While I wish Burke was a full member, 50% off doesn't suck. I'm looking forward to getting back there


----------



## MarzNC

Emily said:


> Stu's spreadsheet certainly helps, but it's just odd that each ski area has its own blackout nuances. There is little consistency. For example, it looks like Cannon is the only Indy that blackouts the weekends. Then there are those that blackout X-mas, while yet others blackout all three major holidays.


The flip side to the fact that blackout dates are not consistent is that it's clearer that each management team of a ski area/resort is making their own decisions. They are not under any pressure to conform to some "standard" in order to make it easier from a marketing standpoint.

Most people who get Indy will focus on one or two regions for usage. I would guess that the people who plan to use Indy at more than 3-4 different locations in more than one region are a minority. Although that's not obvious from reading the posts on the Indy Passholders FB Group.

In short, Indy is a coalition of independent businesses willing to follow the lead of what Doug Fish has created. The goal of the Indy Pass is to benefit all the stakeholders: skiers/boarders who mostly do day trips, the independent ski areas/resorts that are Partners or Allied, and the other businesses near the Indy ski areas/resorts.


----------



## MarzNC

When I re-arranged the pricing options by type of pass, the discounts are more obvious. $20 off for someone who also has Epic, Ikon, or MCP. For someone with a season pass at a Partner or Allied resort, saves $90 to also get Indy.

Even though I only used Indy for 5 ski days last season (Catamount-1, Berkshire East-2, West-1, Montage-1) the per ticket cost was quite good since I paid the AddOn price based on having a Massanutten season pass. Three of the days were over Pres. Day weekend, when day ticket prices were at the highest price point. While snow conditions at Catamount and midday lift lines at West led to only skiing a long morning, I consider that it was well worth it for the fun I had exploring new ski areas. I scheduled the trip over Pres. Week to satisfy my curiosity about how busy the slopes in that area would be. The home base was a timeshare unit in the Berkshires for a week that I could share with a couple Ski Divas.

*Indy Pass 22-23 Early Bird Prices through May 17th*

Indy Base Pass - Adult $279, Kids (12-and-under) $119
Indy Base AddOn - Adult $189, Kids $89 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
Indy Base Switch - Adult $259, Kids $109 (Mega Passholders only)

Indy+ Pass - Adult $379, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
Indy+ AddOn - Adult $289, Kids $139
Indy+ Switch - Adult+ $359, Kids+ $159 

Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


----------



## saratogahalfday

trackbiker said:


> I just bought mine. (Used the link, Harvey.)
> I find it a great value for someone who doesn't have a season pass to one area. I used mine 13 times this past season which works out to $22.00/day. At $29.00 less than last year it should be a good value for me next year as well.
> I don't find the blackouts that confusing. Most of the old multi-area ski cards had black out dates which were pretty standard as Christmas week, MLK, and Presidents weekends. I don't like to ski those crowded weekends anyway. I think Cannon only had Saturdays blacked out last season. Now it's Saturday and Sunday. I skied there on a Friday this season. If I'm going that far it's usually for a long weekend so it's no big deal to ski there Friday or Monday. While I wish Burke was a full member, 50% off doesn't suck. I'm looking forward to getting back there


I LOVE that Burke and Middlebury are discounted now, those are my go-to spots if blacked out on Indy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> I just bought mine. (Used the link, Harvey.)
> I find it a great value for someone who doesn't have a season pass to one area. I used mine 13 times this past season which works out to $22.00/day. At $29.00 less than last year it should be a good value for me next year as well.
> I don't find the blackouts that confusing. Most of the old multi-area ski cards had black out dates which were pretty standard as Christmas week, MLK, and Presidents weekends. I don't like to ski those crowded weekends anyway. I think Cannon only had Saturdays blacked out last season. Now it's Saturday and Sunday. I skied there on a Friday this season. If I'm going that far it's usually for a long weekend so it's no big deal to ski there Friday or Monday. While I wish Burke was a full member, 50% off doesn't suck. I'm looking forward to getting back there


Agree 
It doesn't seem all that complicated 🤔


----------



## MarzNC

The Indy Pass has moved on to the second set of prices, which will be good until Sept. 13. The increases were $10-20. Indy+ has no blackout dates. The Indy Switch that provided a $20 discount for people who also have Epic/Ikon/MCP is no longer available.

*Indy Pass 22-23 Summer Prices Good Through September 13, 2022*

Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139
Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)

Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)
Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149

Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


----------



## gorgonzola

trackbiker said:


> I just bought mine. (Used the link, Harvey.)


same before the increase, figure it would be worthwhile between greek, magic, maybe a jay trip and uphill/tele sundays at shawnee.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

CONTACT: Doug Fish
doug@indyskipass.com
503.709.0111

MEDIA RELEASE

NUB'S NOB HIGHLIGHTS 8-RESORT INDY EXPANSION

The Indy Pass now provides two days each at 100 independent resorts including new partners in the Upper Midwest, New England, and Pacific Northwest

PORTLAND, Ore. (June 21, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that eight new resorts will be joining for the 22/23 season including Nub's Nob, Michigan, plus alpine and cross-country resorts in the Upper Midwest, New England, and the Pacific Northwest. With these additions, the Indy Pass now offers two free days of skiing, riding, and cross-country skiing at 100 resorts in the US, Canada, and Japan. An additional seven Allied Resorts provide Indy Pass holders up to 50% off lift tickets.

New Alpine Resorts - Passholders receive two free days:

BigRock Mountain, Maine
Marquette Mountain Resort, Michigan
Mount Kato Ski Area, Minnesota
Nub's Nob Ski Resort, Michigan
Treetops Resort, Michigan
New Cross Country Resorts - All passholders receive two free days

49 Degrees North Nordic Center, Washington
Manning Park Resort XC, British Columbia
Treetops XC, Michigan
New Allied Resort - Passholders receive a 25 to 50% discount on lift tickets

“Nub’s Nob is excited to be joining Indy Pass, to encourage exploration of independent ski areas and grow the love of skiing," said Ben Doornbos, GM at Nub's Nob.

Screen Shot 2022-06-16 at 11.53.12 AM
Nub's Nob, Michigan is one of the most sought-after "pure-ski resorts" in the Midwest

With these additions, Indy Pass now features 23 partner resorts in the Upper Midwest and offers unparalleled value for skiers and riders in that region. Similarly, BigRock Mountain offers another Maine resort to compliment Saddleback Mountain and gives Northeastern passholders 19 independent resorts and 38 days of free skiing and riding for one low price. Pre-season pricing is in effect at just $299 for adults, $139 for kids, and $399 for no blackouts.

"100 resorts is certainly a milestone but the real news here is the addition of some amazing new resorts, said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. We are stoked to add new partners in three regions of the country, especially Michigan, where we now have nine great mountains in the coalition."

The Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America and will continue to expand rapidly with new partner resorts being announced next month.

June Payment Plan Ends July 1 - Interest-Free and No-Credit Checks

Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by July 1, payments are $42/month for an adult pass and $124/month for a family of four with two kids under 13. No credit check or credit app is needed and no 3rd-party lenders are involved.


Indy Pass 22-23 Pre-Season Prices End September 12th

Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139

Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)

Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)

Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149 (no blackouts)

Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)



About the Indy Pass -

After three seasons, the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 100 Alpine and Nordic resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding, and seven Alpine Allied Resorts offering up to 50% discounts on lift tickets. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic; many are owned and operated by multi-generational families.



*22/23 RESORTS*

DOWNHILL RESORTS - 88

PACIFIC REGION - 14

ALASKA -- Eaglecrest Ski Area
BRITISH COLUMBIA -- Apex Mountain Resort, Manning Park, Sasquatch Mountain
CALIFORNIA -- China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park, Snow Valley
OREGON – Hoodoo, Mt. Ashland
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North, Ski Bluewood, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass


ROCKY MOUNTAIN REGION - 18

ALBERTA -- Castle Mountain Resort
ARIZONA -- Sunrise Park Ski Area
COLORADO -- Sunlight Mountain Resort
IDAHO -- Brundage Mountain, Kelly Canyon, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort, Pomerelle, Soldier Mountain
MONTANA -- Blacktail Mountain, Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
UTAH -- Beaver Mountain, Eagle Point, Powder Mountain
WYOMING -- Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area, Antelope Butte


MIDWEST REGION - 23

IOWA -- Seven Oaks, Sundown Mountain
MICHIGAN -- Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Marquette Mountain, Nubs Nob Ski Resort, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area, Tree Tops Resort
MINNESOTA -- Buck Hill, Detroit Mountain, Lutsen Mountains, Mount Kato, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Spirit Mountain
SOUTH DAKOTA -- Terry Peak Ski Area
WISCONSIN -- Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin, The Rock Snowpark


EASTERN REGION - 19

CONNECTICUT -- Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
MASSACHUSETTS -- Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
MAINE -- Saddleback Mountain, BigRock Resort
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain, Waterville Valley
NEW YORK -- Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Swain Resort, Snow Ridge Ski Resort, Titus Mountain, West Mountain
VERMONT -- Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six, Jay Peak Resort
*Catamount straddles NY/MA border


MID-ATLANTIC REGION - 10

NORTH CAROLINA -- Cataloochee Ski Area
PENNSYLVANIA -- Blue Knob Resort, Montage Mountain, Ski Sawmill, Shawnee Mountain
TENNESSEE -- Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
VIRGINIA -- Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
WEST VIRGINIA -- Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort


JAPAN TOHOKU REGION - 4

Okunakayama Kogen - Ninohe District, Iwate
Geto Kogen - Kitakami, Iwate
Shimokura/Pandora - Hachimantai, Iwate
Tazawako - Semboku, Akita


CROSS COUNTRY RESORTS - 12

BRITISH COLUMBIA - Sovereign Lakes Nordic Club, Manning Park Resort
MICHIGAN -- Tree Tops XC
MINNESOTA -- Mapelap Resort
NEW HAMPSHIRE (2) -- Waterville Valley Resort, JacksonXC
NEW JERSEY -- High Point Cross Country Ski Center
NEW MEXICO -- Enchanted Forest XC
VERMONT -- Woodstock Nordic Center, Rikert Nordic Center
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North Nordic Center
WEST VIRGINIA -- White Grass Touring Center


ALLIED RESORTS - 7 (Discounted Lift Tickets for Passholders)

MASSACHUSETTES -- Bousquet Mountain
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Dartmouth Skiway, McIntyre Ski Area, Whaleback Mountain=
VERMONT -- Burke Mountain, Middlebury College Snow Bowl
WASHINGTON -- Loup Loup Ski Bowl


----------



## Peter Minde

MarzNC said:


> The Indy Pass has moved on to the second set of prices, which will be good until Sept. 13. The increases were $10-20. Indy+ has no blackout dates. The Indy Switch that provided a $20 discount for people who also have Epic/Ikon/MCP is no longer available.
> 
> *Indy Pass 22-23 Summer Prices Good Through September 13, 2022*
> 
> Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139
> Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
> 
> Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)
> Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149
> 
> Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


I MIGHT buy the Indy xc pass at some point. There are just enough eastern ski centers to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> I MIGHT buy the Indy xc pass at some point.


Peter, warm up that laptop, I'm like 99.975% sure I can get you an XC pass.


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> Peter, warm up that laptop, I'm like 99.975% sure I can get you an XC pass.


Laptop is warm.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> Laptop is warm.


Don't let me forget. This should be addressable around Labor Day.


----------



## tirolski

Ski Cooper season pass is $349 and ya get 3 free days each at a lot of places including Greek and Platty.
_Your Cooper Season Pass allows you to ski 3 free days at each of these partner resorts_








Season Passes | Cooper | Chicago Ridge







www.skicooper.com


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Pass** Adds Seven New Resorts Across All Regions Plus Japan
New England, The Upper Midwest, the Rocky Mountains, and Japan expand*

PORTLAND, Ore. (July 19, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that seven new resorts have been added to the 22/23 season roster bringing to 104 the number of resorts offering two free days. An additional three Allied resorts have also been added that will provide 25-50% lift ticket discounts to Indy Pass holders.

SNEAK PREVIEW: Major West Coast resort joining Indy Pass on July 26th

New Alpine Resorts - Two free days:

Black Mountain of Maine
Meadowlark Ski Resort, Wyoming
Aomori Spring, Japan
New Cross Country Resort - Two free days

Black Mountain of Maine Nordic Center
New Allied Resorts - 25 to 50% off lift tickets

Paul Bunyan, Wisconsin
King Pine, New Hampshire
Cherry Peak, Utah
“The off-season is an exciting time for new resorts at Indy Pass, and this summer is proving to be a doozy! We are stoked to welcome seven fantastic new resorts to the coalition in all regions West of the Cascades and Sierras, said Doug Fish, President of Indy Pass. Next week, however, we have an exciting addition for our West Coast passholders, so stay tuned!"

Aomori Spring Ski Resort, Tohuku Region, Japan
Nestled at the base of Mt. Iwaki, Aomori Spring ski resort is located deep in the backcountry of Japan's Tohoku region and is truly off the beaten path. Blessed with abundant snowfall, Aomori Spring has everything from family-friendly slopes to steep tree skiing and a high-quality terrain park with the largest half pipe in Japan. Experienced powder hunters with a touring rig will find the lift-accessed backcountry to be the main feature of this, the fifth Indy mountain in Northern Japan.

Black Mountain of Maine

Black Mountain of Maine is located in the heart of the Western Maine mountains. They are Maine's 4th tallest ski area, with a 1,380-foot vertical drop. Discover 600 acres of boundary-to-boundary skiing, terrain for all ages and abilities, powder-filled glades, and the friendliest vibe around. As a 501(c)(3) our primary mission is to keep skiing affordable to ensure the sport is accessible to all and always has a place in Maine's future.

Cherry Peak, Utah
Cherry Peak Resort is far more than just a ski resort. In addition to our great ski runs, 1221 vertical feet, three triple chair lifts, and a magic carpet, you'll find year-round events in this Northern Utah gem that is a short drive from Indy partners Pomerelle Mountain, Beaver Mountain, and Powder Mountain.

King Pine Ski Area
More fun, more affordable, it all starts at King Pine. First-timers and families will love the friendly, knowledgeable ski school and easy, gentle learning terrain, while more advanced skiers and snowboarders can explore our steeper trails and tree-skiing areas. King Pine also offers lift-serviced snow tubing, cross-country skiing, snowshoeing, ice-skating, and après.

Meadowlark Ski Lodge, Wyoming
Dubbed the “Little Jackson Hole,” Meadowlark is nestled on the edge of a mountain lake in the Bighorn Mountains and features varied terrain from a full-mountain blue run to several double-black diamonds, a natural half-pipe, and abundant Rocky Mountain powder. The beautifully crafted wooden lodge includes rentals and retail, a commercial kitchen, a wood-burning fireplace, a wrap-around deck, and a full bar.

Paul Bunyan Ski Hill
Paul Bunyan is a newly reopened small family-friendly hill located in Lakewood, Wisconsin. They offer an authentic restored 1967 Hall T-Bar, and four restored rope tows with 150 ft of vertical and very diverse terrain. Paul Bunyan will take you back to a time when small mom-and-pop ski hills reigned supreme.

Black Mountain of Maine Nordic Center
From smooth gliding to big climbs & fast downhills, BMOM nordic trails have something for all ages & skill levels. Challenge yourself or take it slow and easy on terrain features for beginners, intermediates, and experts. "You are here" trail signs make navigating your route of choice easy.

_July Payment Plan Ends August 1 - Interest-Free and No Credit Checks_

Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by August 1, payments are $49/month for an adult pass and $146/month for a family of four with two kids under 13. No credit check or credit app is needed, and no 3rd-party lenders are involved.

Indy Pass 22-23 Pre-Season Prices End September 12th

Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139

Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)

Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)

Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149 (no blackouts)

Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)

About the Indy Pass -

After three seasons, the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 104 Alpine and Nordic resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding, and ten Alpine Allied Resorts offering up to 50% discounts on lift tickets. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic; many are owned and operated by multi-generational families.



*22/23 RESORTS

DOWNHILL RESORTS - 88

PACIFIC REGION - 14*

ALASKA -- Eaglecrest Ski Area
BRITISH COLUMBIA -- Apex Mountain Resort, Manning Park, Sasquatch Mountain
CALIFORNIA -- China Peak, Mt. Shasta Ski Park, Snow Valley
OREGON – Hoodoo, Mt. Ashland
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North, Ski Bluewood, Hurricane Ridge, Mission Ridge, White Pass


*ROCKY MOUNTAIN REGION - 19*

ALBERTA -- Castle Mountain Resort
ARIZONA -- Sunrise Park Ski Area
COLORADO -- Sunlight Mountain Resort
IDAHO -- Brundage Mountain, Kelly Canyon, Silver Mountain, Tamarack Resort, Pomerelle, Soldier Mountain
MONTANA -- Blacktail Mountain, Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Red Lodge Mountain
UTAH -- Beaver Mountain, Eagle Point, Powder Mountain
WYOMING -- Meadowlark Ski Lodge, Snow King Mountain, White Pine Ski Area, Antelope Butte


*MIDWEST REGION - 24*

IOWA -- Seven Oaks, Sundown Mountain
MICHIGAN -- Big Powderhorn Resort, Caberfae Peaks, Crystal Mountain, Marquette Mountain, Nubs Nob Ski Resort, Pine Mountain Resort, Shanty Creek, Swiss Valley Ski Area, Tree Tops Resort
MINNESOTA -- Buck Hill, Detroit Mountain, Lutsen Mountains, Mount Kato, Powder Ridge Winter Recreation, Spirit Mountain
SOUTH DAKOTA -- Terry Peak Ski Area
WISCONSIN -- Granite Peak, Little Switzerland, Nordic Mountain, Paul Bunyan, Trollhaugen, Tyrol Basin, The Rock Snowpark


*EASTERN REGION - 20*

CONNECTICUT -- Mohawk Mountain Ski Area
MASSACHUSETTS -- Berkshire East Mountain Resort, Catamount Mountain Resort*
MAINE -- Saddleback Mountain, BigRock Resort, Black Mountain of Maine
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Cannon Mountain, Pats Peak, Black Mountain, Waterville Valley
NEW YORK -- Catamount Mountain Resort*, Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Swain Resort, Snow Ridge Ski Resort, Titus Mountain, West Mountain
VERMONT -- Bolton Valley Resort, Magic Mountain, Suicide Six, Jay Peak Resort

*Catamount straddles NY/MA border


*MID-ATLANTIC REGION - 10*

NORTH CAROLINA -- Cataloochee Ski Area
PENNSYLVANIA -- Blue Knob Resort, Montage Mountain, Ski Sawmill, Shawnee Mountain
TENNESSEE -- Ober Gatlinburg Ski Area
VIRGINIA -- Bryce Resort, Massanutten Resort
WEST VIRGINIA -- Canaan Valley Ski Resort, Winterplace Ski Resort


*JAPAN TOHOKU REGION - 5*

Geto Kogen - Kitakami, Iwate
Aomori Spring, Nishitsugaru District, Ajigasawa
Okunakayama Kogen - Ninohe District, Iwate
Shimokura/Pandora - Hachimantai, Iwate
Tazawako - Semboku, Akita


*CROSS COUNTRY RESORTS - 13*

BRITISH COLUMBIA - Sovereign Lakes Nordic Club, Manning Park Resort
MAINE - Black Mountain of Maine
MICHIGAN -- Tree Tops XC
MINNESOTA -- Mapelap Resort
NEW HAMPSHIRE (2) -- Waterville Valley Resort, JacksonXC
NEW JERSEY -- High Point Cross Country Ski Center
NEW MEXICO -- Enchanted Forest XC
VERMONT -- Woodstock Nordic Center, Rikert Nordic Center
WASHINGTON -- 49 Degrees North Nordic Center
WEST VIRGINIA -- White Grass Touring Center


*ALLIED RESORTS - 7 (Discounted Lift Tickets for Passholders)*

MASSACHUSETTS -- Bousquet Mountain
NEW HAMPSHIRE -- Dartmouth Skiway, King Pine, McIntyre Ski Area, Whaleback Mountain
UTAH - Cherry Peak
VERMONT -- Burke Mountain, Middlebury College Snow Bowl
WASHINGTON -- Loup Loup Ski Bowl
WISCONSIN - Paul Bunyan


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*MT. HOOD MEADOWS JOINS THE **INDY PASS*
The premier Oregon resort becomes Indy's largest by skier volume

https://www.indyskipass.com/resort/mt-hood-meadows/

PORTLAND, Ore. (July 26, 2022) – The Indy Pass is proud to announce that Mt. Hood Meadows, Oregon is joining its coalition of independent resorts for the 22/23 season. Mt. Hood Meadows is one of the largest independently owned and operated resorts in the US and features 2,150 acres, 11 lifts, 85 named runs, and 430" of annual snowfall. It welcomes more skier visits than any other Indy resort partner.

"We are very excited to welcome our home mountain, Mt. Hood Meadows, to the Indy family of resorts, said Indy Pass president Doug Fish. We know first-hand that Meadows is one of the finest resorts in North America, and their presence on the pass will elevate and support all Indy resorts."

Meadows Chairman and CEO Matthew Drake says alignment with the Indy Pass continues the company’s efforts to expand access to quality mountain recreation experiences, stating, "It is our culture to innovate, implement new initiatives, experiment, learn and then refine. Our first year with the Indy Pass is another exciting experiment.”

Mt. Hood Meadows immediately becomes the crown jewel in Indy's Western region. It gives the Indy Pass a Mt. Hood anchor to compliment White Pass, Washington, and Hoodoo, Oregon, each about 2.5 hours from Portland. Meadows' reliable Cascade snowpack comes from the constant barrage of winter storms that pound the Oregon coast before slamming into 11,225' Mt. Hood. Its extensive terrain includes 1,700 additional vertical feet of hike-to snow fields and gate-accessed side country, affording Meadows premier status by any measure.

Mt. Hood Meadows Mountain Stats

Top of Cascade Express - 7,300 (9,000 at the top of hike-to terrain)
Vertical Rise - 2,777
Acres - 2,150
Night Skiing Acres - 140
Lifts - 11, including 6 high-speed quads
Longest Run - 3 miles
Named Runs - 85
Annual Snowfall - 430 inches
Indy Base Pass Blackouts: Holidays and Peak Weekends
15K Cross Country trails available to Indy Pass and Indy XC Pass holders
Screen Shot 2022-07-18 at 12.58.25 PM
Mt. Hood Meadows' 430" of annual snowfall gives Indy Pass holders a season that lasts well into May.
_______________________________

July Payment Plan Ends August 1 - Interest-Free and No Credit Checks

Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by August 1, payments are $49/month for an adult pass and $146/month for a family of four with two kids under 13. No credit check or credit app is needed, and no 3rd-party lenders are involved.

Indy Pass 22-23 Pre-Season Prices End September 12th

Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139

Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)

Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)

Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149 (no blackouts)

Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)

About the Indy Pass -

After three seasons, the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 105 Alpine and Nordic resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding, and ten Alpine Allied Resorts offering up to 50% discounts on lift tickets. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic; most are owned and operated by multi-generational families.


----------



## tirolski

This place in Wyoming might fit in with the Indy Pass. 🤔 








Hogadon's night skiing generated ~$29K in profits; selling naming rights could help improve Casper's cost recovery


CASPER, Wyo. — On Tuesday, the Casper City Council heard a presentation regarding the subsidy the city provides to allow Hogadon Basin Ski Area to




oilcity.news


----------



## tirolski

A couple more coming...🤔








Indy Pass Adding Two More Ski Areas On West Coast!


The Indy Pass, the best deal in skiing, is teasing that they’ll announce two more ski areas joining their ranks. I may or may not know who the ski areas are already, and let me just say that …




unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## raisingarizona

Sugar bowl?


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Pass Adds Mountain High and Dodge Ridge, California*
The co-owned resorts bring Indy Pass to five mountains in the Golden State and 16 on the West coast.

PORTLAND, Ore. (August 24, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that two of California's most popular independent resorts have joined the coalition for the 22/23 season. Mountain High, in SoCal's San Gabriel Mountains, is now conveniently paired with Snow Valley, while the Bay Area's Dodge Ridge joins Indy partner China Peak in the Central Sierras. Indy Pass holders from San Francisco to Los Angeles have cause to celebrate as none of the resorts will have any blackout restrictions for Base Pass holders.

"This off-season, we've worked very hard to increase our number of Western partnerships, and Mountain High and Dodge Ridge are two outstanding mountains joining our family of resorts, said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. The Indy Pass now has more West Coast U.S. resorts than ALL other passes combined."

"As ski conglomerates continue to swallow up independent resorts, locally-owned California ski areas are becoming increasingly rare, said Karl Kapuscinski, owner of Mountain High and Dodge Ridge. We are proud to stand with the hundreds of family-run resorts across the country that offer affordable, uncrowded slopes and a refreshing alternative to the corporate model."


*Dodge Ridge, Pinecrest, California*

The closest ski resort to the Bay Area, Dodge Ridge is known for its consistent snowpack, family-friendly atmosphere, uncrowded slopes, and some of the best glade skiing in the Sierras. Their new Triple Nugget chairlift will increase access to beginner and intermediate terrain for the upcoming season.

Vertical Rise: 1,600 feet

Summit Elevation: 8,200
Skiable Terrain: 862 acres
Average Annual Snowfall: 300-500 inches

Total Trails: 67

Blackout Days: None

Lifts: 12
1 Quad
2 Triple Chairlifts
5 Double Chairlifts
4 Surface Lifts


*Mountain High, Wrightwood, California*

Discover a world of winter just 90 minutes from downtown Los Angeles. What was once three separate resorts is now a single destination with skiing and snowboarding, tubing, and snow play. The closest resort to Southern California is now within reach of Indy Pass holders everywhere.

Vertical Rise: 1,600 feet

Summit Elevation:

Skiable Terrain: 290 acres
Permit Terrain: 515 acres
Average Annual Snowfall: 117 inches (23 yr average)

Snowmaking: Coverage on 80% of the resort

Total Trails: 54

Blackout Days: None

Lifts: 14
2 High-Speed Quads
2 Quad Chairlifts
2 Triple Chairlifts
5 Double Chairlifts
3 Moving Carpets
_______________________

*August Payment Plan Ends September 1 - Interest-Free and No Credit Checks*

Indy Pass offers an innovative, interest-free payment plan that allows purchasers to make equal monthly payments through December 15th. If purchased by September 1, payments are $49/month for an adult pass and $146/month for a family of four with two kids under 13. No credit check or credit app is needed, and no 3rd-party lenders are involved.

Indy Pass 22-23 Pre-Season Prices End September 12th

Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139

Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)

Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)

Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149 (no blackouts)

Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


*About the Indy Pass *

After three seasons, the Indy Pass is the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America. It offers 106 Alpine and Nordic resorts across the US, Canada, and Japan, each providing two days of skiing or riding, and ten Alpine Allied Resorts offering up to 50% discounts on lift tickets. Indy resorts are independent and uniquely authentic; many are owned and operated by multi-generational families.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Pass **Adds Midwest and Colorado Resorts*

Snowriver, Michigan - Chestnut Mountain, Illinois - Bluebird Backcountry, Colorado join the coalition for the 22/23 season.

PORTLAND, Ore. (September 6, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that Illinois' most popular winter resort - Chestnut Mountain, will join Michigan's newest named resort - Snowriver, and Colorado's only non-lift-served resort - Bluebird Backcountry, to offer two days each to passholders this season.

"The Indy Pass is the dominant pass in the Midwest with 26 resorts now," said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. "The addition of Chestnut and Snowriver gives us two more great mountains for our passholders to enjoy in a region that is so passionate about the sport. And with the recent explosion of off-piste, uphill exploration, we are proud to welcome Bluebird Backcountry, the world's first and only resort dedicated to human-powered skiing and riding."

*About Chestnut Mountain Resort*

Only in the Midwest will you find such an unexpected diamond in the rough. High above the Mississippi, tucked nicely in the hills near historic Galena, Chestnut Mountain is Illinois' premier winter resort that offers nineteen trails, a seven-acre terrain park among 220 rolling acres with a total vertical drop of 475 feet.

"Chestnut Mountain is excited to be a part of the Indy Pass, and we look forward to welcoming Indy skiers and riders from across the Midwest. Our season passholders will also be thrilled to explore other Indy mountains using the Indy AddOn Pass," said Mike Bergles, GM of Chestnut Mountain.


Mountain Stats

Vertical: 475 ft.
Top elevation:1,020'
Base elevation: 600'
Skiable acres: 220
Runs 19
Longest run: .66 miles
Lifts: 2 Quads, four triples, three surface lifts

No blackouts at Chestnut for Base Pass holders.

*About Snowriver Mountain Resort*

Snowriver Mountain Resort is the new name for the resort previously called Big Snow Resort, located in the “Big Snow Country” area of Michigan’s Upper Peninsula, so named because of its 20 feet of annual snowfall. Snowriver consists of two base areas about 1 mile apart, Black River Basin (previously Blackjack), and Jackson Creek Summit (previously Indianhead, the UP’s first ski area, founded in 1959). Total skiable acreage is over 400 acres, making Snowriver one of the largest in the Midwest.

“We are pleased to add our newest acquisition Snowriver Mountain Resort to the Indy Pass revolution,” stated Greg Fisher, CMO of Midwest Family Ski Resorts. “Last season Granite Peak and Lutsen saw huge redemptions, placing both properties within the top 15 most visited resorts by Indy Passholders. With over 200” of annual snowfall, Snowriver should easily be a destination for Midwest Indy Passholders for powder-filled fun.”


Mountain Stats

Jackson Creek Summit
Annual snowfall: 204"
Vertical drop: 638
Skiable acres: 230
Lifts: 9 (including a magic carpet lift)
Terrain park: 


Black River Basin
Annual snowfall: 204"
Vertical drop: 490
Skiable acres: 170
Lifts: 6 (including two rope tows)
Terrain parks: 2

Snowriver will blackout the MLK and President's weekends (six days) for Indy Base Pass holders.

*About Bluebird Backcountry*

Bluebird Backcountry offers avalanche-managed terrain, skin tracks instead of chairlifts, slopeside parking instead of crowded lots, great terrain without all the hype, a culture of education, and a grassroots scene chock full of campfires and live music. Located in the heart of Colorado ski country, between Steamboat Springs and Kremmling, and just two hours from Denver.

“Bluebird’s mission to revive the soul of skiing aligns perfectly with the goals of the Indy Pass,” said Bluebird Backcountry co-founder Jeff Woodward. “We love the mom & pop ski area culture that the Indy Pass continues to support and look forward to making the backcountry more accessible for this season’s Indy Passholders.”

Mountain Stats

Skiable acres: 4,200+
Avalanche-managed and ski-patrolled acres: 1,200+
Guided-only acres: 3,000
Vertical rise: 1,245′
Base elevation: 8,600′
Highest elevation: 9,845′
Marked skin tracks: 11
Total runs: 28
Longest Run: 1.4 miles

No blackouts at Bluebird for Base Passholders.

______________________


Pre-Season Prices End September 13th
Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139
Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)
Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149 (no blackouts)
Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


----------



## tirolski

_"According to Fish, several more partner resorts will be announced in the coming weeks."








Indy Pass Sales Reflect Growth in Partnerships


SAM Magazine—Portland, Ore., Sept. 16, 2022—After adding 40 partner resorts since the end of the 2021-22 season, the Indy Pass now has 96 alpine ski areas




www.saminfo.com




_


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Pass** Opens Eastern Canada with Calabogie Peaks + 11 More Resorts*
133 resorts now offer two free days each or discounted lift tickets to
Indy Pass holders

*PORTLAND, Ore. (October 11, 2022)* – The Indy Pass announced today that Calabogie Peaks Resort in Ontario would become the first Eastern Canadian resort to join the coalition of independent mountains. In addition, three other full Alpine partners, four cross-country resorts, and four Allied resorts have been added.

"The Indy Pass supports scores of independent resorts in the US and Western Canada, and we are excited to be the first in our region to share Ontario hospitality with their passholders, said Paul Murphy, owner of Calabogie Peaks Mountain Resort.

"Calabogie Peaks is a great addition to the Indy family of resorts. We are excited to have a new partner in Eastern Ontario to complement our outstanding New England roster," said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. "




Calabogie Peaks is a four-season resort and the tallest mountain in Eastern Ontario

In addition to Calabogie Peaks, Alpine Loch Lomond Ski Area in Western Ontario joins the pass along with Arctic Valley, Alaska, and Mt. Crescent, Iowa as full Alpine partner resorts.

*Four New Cross-Country Resorts*

Four new cross-country resorts have also been added for a total of 18 across North America. Indy Pass is the only multi-mountain pass that provides access to both Alpine and Nordic resorts. New cross-country resorts include Bear Valley Adventure Center in California, Crosscut Mountain Sports Center in Montana, Jay Peak Cross Country Center in Vermont, and Nickle Plate Cross Country Ski Club in British Columbia. All four XC resorts will offer two each to all Indy Alpine and Cross Country Pass holders.

*Four New Allied Resorts*

The new Indy Allied Resort program has allowed Indy Pass to expand and offer partnerships to smaller resorts in all regions of North America. New Allied Resort partners include Sleeping Giant, Wyoming, Snowstar Winter Park, Illinois, Dry Hill, New York and Whitecap, Wisconsin. Allied resorts offer discounted lift tickets to Indy Pass holders at 50% off and 25% off holidays and peak weekends.

"The Allied Resort program allows us to partner with any ski area in North America that wishes to participate," said Fish. "It's great that we can continue to expand in these regions where we already have achieved peak density."

*Alpine Partner Resorts

About Calabogie Peaks*
Calabogie Peaks, the tallest public ski resort in Ontario, is an all seasons resort located in the beautiful Ottawa Valley at the base of Dickson Mountain on the shores of Calabogie Lake. Come for the day, or stay and enjoy this all season resort in Ontario and the best of what winters offer with snowy adventures for everyone on the Mountain, Lake & Land.

Mountain Stats
Vertical: 780'
Top elevation: 1,285'
Base elevation: 505'
Skiable acres: 80
Runs: 25
Longest run: 6961'
Lifts: 3





_Friends enjoying smooth terrain at Loch Lomond, ON_

*About Loch Lomond Ski Area*

Nestled in the heart of the Nor'Wester Mountain Range on the North Shore of Lake Superior the ski area boasts some of Central Canada's gnarliest ski terrain with an après ski scene to match.

Mountain Stats
Annual snowfall: 80"
Vertical drop: 750'
Skiable acres: 60
Lifts: 3
Terrain park: Yes





Amazing views at Arctic Valley, AK

*About Arctic Valley, Alaska*

Arctic Valley is a low-key, community-oriented ski area just outside Anchorage. They have great open terrain with lots of intermediate and advanced runs.

Mountain Stats
Skiable acres: 500
Vertical rise: 1,400'
Base elevation: 2,500'
Highest elevation: 4,068'
Marked skin tracks: 7
Total runs: 18

*About Mt. Crescent, Iowa*

For over 60 years, Mt Crescent has been a destination for winter fun in the Loess Hills of Western Iowa. With 100's taught to ski and ride each year, Mt. Crescent is the perfect place to learn or practice your skills.

Mountain Stats
Skiable acres: 50
Vertical rise: 300'
Base elevation: 1,200'
Highest elevation: 1,500'
Total runs: 10
Longest Run: 2,400'

*Cross Country Resorts

About Bear Valley Adventure Company, California*

Our cross-country skiing guests enjoy an extensive trail system with 70+ kilometers of groomed paths over 3,000 acres. We have 38 carefully groomed trails for track and skate skiing, a trailside Meadow Cafe, and three warming huts throughout the trail system.

Mountain Stats
Base elevation: 7,000'
Groomed terrain: 70+ kilometers
Total trails: 38

*About Crosscut Mountain Sports Center, Montana*

Crosscut Mountain Sports Center is a nonprofit organization providing outdoor recreation, sports training, and environmental education for people of all backgrounds, ages, and abilities.

Mountain Stats
Base elevation: 6,000'
Groomed terrain: 45+ kilometers
Total trails: 25

*About Nickle Plate Cross Country Ski Club, British Columbia*

Nickel Plate Cross Country Ski Club was formed in 1989 by a group of Nordic ski enthusiasts who saw the potential for a world-class cross country ski facility in the mountains west of Penticton, BC. Nickel Plate Nordic Centre is located in the scenic Okanagan Valley, just 45 minutes from downtown Penticton.

Mountain Stats
Base elevation: 1,750'
Groomed terrain: 56+ kilometers
Total trails: 27

*About Jay Peak Cross Country Center, Vermont*

The Jay Peak Nordic trail network features 12 miles of groomed trails for classic and skate-skiing for novices and experts alike. Whether you're out on the trails with your friends, solo, or with your four-legged pal, we are sure you will have a memorable time!

Mountain Stats
Total trails: 12

*Allied Resorts

About Sleeping Giant, Wyoming*

We are a small family-centered ski area nestled at the East gate of Yellowstone, NP. What we lack in the way of massive couloirs, we make up for in safe, affordable skiing, shorter lift lines, smaller crowds, and good vibes. We have two aerial lifts and one carpet with 198 acres of skiable terrain. We offer ski instruction, tubing, and night skiing.

Mountain Stats
Night skiing: Yes
Vertical rise: 1100'
Lifts: 3
Total runs: 49

*About Snowstar Winter Park, Illinois*

Located just above the Mississippi River, Snowstar Winter Park is a family-oriented resort just minutes outside the quad cities in Andalusia, Illinois. We offer four lifts, 15 trails, and a kick'n terrain park with features that change weekly and are sure to satisfy skiers and boarders of all abilities.

Mountain Stats
Terrain park: Yes
Lifts: 4
Total runs: 15

*About Dry Hill, New York*

Since 1960 Dry Hill Ski Area has been Watertown's favorite Family Ski, Snowboard & Tubing Area. Enjoy night skiing, a brand new menu at the grill, and a family-friendly atmosphere.

Mountain Stats
Night skiing: Yes
Lifts: 3
Total runs: 12

*About Whitecap Mountains, Wisconsin*

Whitecap Mountains Resort offers year-round family recreation, lodging, and down-home hospitality in Northern Wisconsin. Spread over a vast 400 acres within the ancient Penokee Mountains, it’s the perfect location for a corporate retreat, mountaintop wedding, extended family reunion, or relaxing getaway.

Mountain Stats
Vertical Drop: 400
Lifts: 5 + Magic Carpet
Total runs: 43


Fall Prices
Indy Base Pass - Adult $329, Kids (12-and-under) $149
Indy+ Pass - Adult $429, Kids $199 (no blackouts)
Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $219, Kids 119 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $319, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


----------



## tirolski

NYSkiBlog said:


> *Indy Pass **Adds Midwest and Colorado Resorts*
> 
> Snowriver, Michigan - Chestnut Mountain, Illinois - Bluebird Backcountry, Colorado join the coalition for the 22/23 season.
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. (September 6, 2022) – The Indy Pass announced today that Illinois' most popular winter resort - Chestnut Mountain, will join Michigan's newest named resort - Snowriver, and Colorado's only non-lift-served resort - Bluebird Backcountry, to offer two days each to passholders this season.
> 
> "The Indy Pass is the dominant pass in the Midwest with 26 resorts now," said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. "The addition of Chestnut and Snowriver gives us two more great mountains for our passholders to enjoy in a region that is so passionate about the sport. And with the recent explosion of off-piste, uphill exploration, we are proud to welcome Bluebird Backcountry, the world's first and only resort dedicated to human-powered skiing and riding."
> 
> *About Chestnut Mountain Resort*
> 
> Only in the Midwest will you find such an unexpected diamond in the rough. High above the Mississippi, tucked nicely in the hills near historic Galena, Chestnut Mountain is Illinois' premier winter resort that offers nineteen trails, a seven-acre terrain park among 220 rolling acres with a total vertical drop of 475 feet.
> 
> "Chestnut Mountain is excited to be a part of the Indy Pass, and we look forward to welcoming Indy skiers and riders from across the Midwest. Our season passholders will also be thrilled to explore other Indy mountains using the Indy AddOn Pass," said Mike Bergles, GM of Chestnut Mountain.
> 
> 
> Mountain Stats
> 
> Vertical: 475 ft.
> Top elevation:1,020'
> Base elevation: 600'
> Skiable acres: 220
> Runs 19
> Longest run: .66 miles
> Lifts: 2 Quads, four triples, three surface lifts
> 
> No blackouts at Chestnut for Base Pass holders.
> 
> *About Snowriver Mountain Resort*
> 
> Snowriver Mountain Resort is the new name for the resort previously called Big Snow Resort, located in the “Big Snow Country” area of Michigan’s Upper Peninsula, so named because of its 20 feet of annual snowfall. Snowriver consists of two base areas about 1 mile apart, Black River Basin (previously Blackjack), and Jackson Creek Summit (previously Indianhead, the UP’s first ski area, founded in 1959). Total skiable acreage is over 400 acres, making Snowriver one of the largest in the Midwest.
> 
> “We are pleased to add our newest acquisition Snowriver Mountain Resort to the Indy Pass revolution,” stated Greg Fisher, CMO of Midwest Family Ski Resorts. “Last season Granite Peak and Lutsen saw huge redemptions, placing both properties within the top 15 most visited resorts by Indy Passholders. With over 200” of annual snowfall, Snowriver should easily be a destination for Midwest Indy Passholders for powder-filled fun.”
> 
> 
> Mountain Stats
> 
> Jackson Creek Summit
> Annual snowfall: 204"
> Vertical drop: 638
> Skiable acres: 230
> Lifts: 9 (including a magic carpet lift)
> Terrain park:
> 
> 
> Black River Basin
> Annual snowfall: 204"
> Vertical drop: 490
> Skiable acres: 170
> Lifts: 6 (including two rope tows)
> Terrain parks: 2
> 
> Snowriver will blackout the MLK and President's weekends (six days) for Indy Base Pass holders.
> 
> *About Bluebird Backcountry*
> 
> Bluebird Backcountry offers avalanche-managed terrain, skin tracks instead of chairlifts, slopeside parking instead of crowded lots, great terrain without all the hype, a culture of education, and a grassroots scene chock full of campfires and live music. Located in the heart of Colorado ski country, between Steamboat Springs and Kremmling, and just two hours from Denver.
> 
> “Bluebird’s mission to revive the soul of skiing aligns perfectly with the goals of the Indy Pass,” said Bluebird Backcountry co-founder Jeff Woodward. “We love the mom & pop ski area culture that the Indy Pass continues to support and look forward to making the backcountry more accessible for this season’s Indy Passholders.”
> 
> Mountain Stats
> 
> Skiable acres: 4,200+
> Avalanche-managed and ski-patrolled acres: 1,200+
> Guided-only acres: 3,000
> Vertical rise: 1,245′
> Base elevation: 8,600′
> Highest elevation: 9,845′
> Marked skin tracks: 11
> Total runs: 28
> Longest Run: 1.4 miles
> 
> No blackouts at Bluebird for Base Passholders.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> 
> Pre-Season Prices End September 13th
> Indy Base Pass - Adult $299, Kids (12-and-under) $139
> Indy+ Pass - Adult $399, Kids $189 (no blackouts)
> Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $199, Kids $99 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
> Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $309, Kids $149 (no blackouts)
> Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


Looks like Bluebird Backcountry gets some nice weather in March.
And gives an additional definition to skinning.









Trailer for film about nude skiing event in Colorado hits the internet | OutThere Colorado


In March of 2022, Bluebird Backcountry Ski Area invited "all daring dames and brazen broads" to 'gear up and strip down' at their 'Boot Tan Fest' event. Months later, in




www.outtherecolorado.com


----------



## tirolski

The author talked to a few folks in the ski industry including Fish.








'The landscape has shifted': Colorado ski resorts adjusting to record visitation, other trends


The sun had yet to rise when Miles Clark recently left his home in Utah to ski the backcountry’s first snow. However early, he had no illusions of first tracks.




gazette.com




_"“Gosh, the whole world has shifted,” said another longtime industry watcher, Doug Fish, based in Portland, Ore. “We got BC and AC — before COVID and after COVID. Everything has changed, and the ski business is no different.” "_


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> The author talked to a few folks in the ski industry including Fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The landscape has shifted': Colorado ski resorts adjusting to record visitation, other trends
> 
> 
> The sun had yet to rise when Miles Clark recently left his home in Utah to ski the backcountry’s first snow. However early, he had no illusions of first tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"“Gosh, the whole world has shifted,” said another longtime industry watcher, Doug Fish, based in Portland, Ore. “We got BC and AC — before COVID and after COVID. Everything has changed, and the ski business is no different.” "_


While the multi-resort, multi-state passes, and the pandemic are major factors, the author doesn't mention the other factor that started before the pandemic. The population growth in the decade before 2020 in the Denver metropolitan are, as well as around SLC, had little to do with Epic or Ikon.

For Denver the growth started in the 1990s. The metro area had 1.5 million in 1990, 2.0 million in 2000, 2.4 million in 2010. The annual growth rates were 2-3% in those twenty years. By 2020, the population was almost 3 million. Fair to say that many of the people who moved to that part of Colorado were attracted by the mountains for both summer and winter recreation.

Similar story in SLC and Ogden during the last few decades. The deep powder season after Ikon came on the scene, the growth in season pass usage at Alta and Snowbird compared to the season before was huge. Of course, the locals blamed Ikon travelers, which accounted for less than 5% of the days on snow as I remember.


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> "“Gosh, the whole world has shifted,” said another longtime industry watcher, Doug Fish, based in Portland, Ore. “We got BC and AC — before COVID and after COVID. Everything has changed, and the ski business is no different.” "


The difference I noticed that was pushed by the pandemic was the implementation of RFID lift access by small mountains. Many probably were thinking about moving towards online ticketing and RFID, but the timeline probably changed quickly in terms of when to spend the money to make the change after the shut down of the ski industry in March 2020.

Many of the Indy locations have implemented RFID in the last few years.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Indy Pass** Adds Two More Resorts in Colorado*

Granby Ranch and Echo Mountain are the third and fourth Colorado resorts to join the coalition

PORTLAND, Ore. (November 15, 2022) – The Indy Pass has added Colorado resorts Granby Ranch and Echo Mountain to its growing roster for the 22/23 season. They join Colorado's Sunlight Mountain and Bluebird Backcountry, both added in the past few months. Granby Ranch will blackout the Christmas Holiday, and all other Colorado Indy resorts will offer unrestricted access for Indy Base Pass holders.

"Colorado is the epicenter of skiing in North America, and we are proud to now have four partner resorts there," said Indy Pass founder Doug Fish. "There are so many great pass options for Coloradans that we don't expect pass sales in the state to be huge. However, our passholders from around the country will be stoked to have these great additions for their Rocky Mountain vacations."

*Echo Mountain*

Echo Mountain is the closest skiing, snowboarding, and tubing area to Denver, Colorado. A small local ski area located just 50 minutes from downtown and sitting at two miles high, Echo has a little something for everyone and gets you more time on snow while offering an experience totally different from neighboring mega-resorts.

"We're thrilled to be joining this very special collection of independent resorts and look forward to Indy Pass holders making Echo Mountain the first stop on their Colorado tour," said GM Fred Klaas.

*Echo Mountain Stats*
Annual Snowfall:150"
Base Elevation: 10,050
Top Elevation: 10,650
Skiable Acres: 60

Granby Ranch
Located just 90 miles west of Denver, Granby Ranch is a family-owned ski resort designed and operated with families in mind. The resort is laid out with two mountains, East and West, each offering different levels of terrain. While the East side is largely green and blue, the West side offers some more challenging blues and blacks, but all trails lead back to the base area, so family and friends can easily meet back at the same place.

*Granby Ranch Mountain Stats*
Annual Snowfall: 120"
Base Elevation: 8,202'
Summit Elevation: 9202
Skiable Acres: 406

*Fall Prices*
Indy Base Pass - Adult $329, Kids (12-and-under) $149
Indy+ Pass - Adult $429, Kids $199 (no blackouts)
Indy Base AddOn Pass - Adult $219, Kids 119 (partner and allied resort season passholders only)
Indy+ AddOn Pass - Adult $319, Kids $169 (no blackouts)
Indy Cross Country (XC) Pass - Adult $69, Kids $29 (no blackouts)


----------



## tirolski

_"These resorts are experiencing a renaissance of activity and interest," Fish said. "More people are realizing you don't need a mega experience to enjoy skiing. ... And at the end of the day, your bartender was the one patrolling in the morning. That to me is a great, authentic experience that more people are finding preferable."








Growing ski pass adds 2 Colorado destinations


Two Colorado ski areas have joined a growing season pass built to celebrate the sport's smaller, rootsy players.




denvergazette.com




_


----------



## MarzNC

The expectation that adding locations to Indy in Colorado won't sell that many more Indy passes to folks in the Denver area, but will be of interest to people in the east or midwest who have Ikon, plus a home hill season pass that offers an Indy Add-On option. Although with enough locations within driving distance of Denver, I could imagine families using Indy to explore a bit. Just as people in the Boston and NYC areas have been doing since Indy started growing.


----------



## MarzNC

There is a new webpage for Indy that lists opening dates. Along with Jay Peak, a few will be open for Thanksgiving weekend.









Indy Resorts Season Opening Dates


Say hello to the 22/23 ski season! A handful of Indy ski resorts have already opened while more continue to set projected opening dates. Stay posted as we’ll continue to list opening dates below. Please confirm dates with each resort’s website as opening dates are subject to change. This page...




www.indyskipass.com


----------



## MarzNC

There are eight Indy locations requiring reservations for 2022-23. Not surprisingly, there locations have blackout dates for the Indy Base pass.

Making a reservation for Berkshire East for Pres. Day weekend was pretty painless last season. A bit more complicated for Powder Mountain because that required creating a PowMow account. The webpage includes links so hopefully it's a straightforward process.






Advance Reservations - Indy Pass


22/23 Updates: Here is the updated list of Indy Resorts that are requiring reservations for the 22/23 season. We’ll continue to add information as it comes! Here are those resorts along with a reservations link for each. Resort Name Reservation Link Instructions Berkshire East, MA Link Follow...




www.indyskipass.com





Cannon, NH
Pat's Peak, NH
Magic, VT
Berkshire East, MA
Mohawk, CT
Lutsen, MN
Powder Mountain, UT
Silver Mountain, ID


----------



## tirolski

Stu confirms a couple more places adding to INDY and announcing tomorrow.
Wanna guess?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596570078476107779


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Stu confirms a couple more places adding to INDY and announcing tomorrow.
> Wanna guess?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596570078476107779


Harv and Stu did write ups on the new additions.








Indy Pass adds Peek'n Peak


Unrestricted access for Indy Base Pass holders.




nyskiblog.com












Indy Pass Adds Tussey, Pennsylvania and Peek’N Peak, New York


Also adds cross-country ski areas in Vermont, Maine




www.stormskiing.com


----------



## abe

Tussey is bonus for me. Already had the pass, it is actually the closest place now to me on the pass 👍 Not a huge place but I know people in State College too. And with Sawmill also added that's 4 more potential day trips I didn't figure


----------



## tirolski

abe said:


> Tussey is bonus for me. Already had the pass, it is actually the closest place now to me on the pass 👍 Not a huge place but I know people in State College too. And with Sawmill also added that's 4 more potential day trips I didn't figure


Have fun in Happy Valley.


----------

